# "WHERE HAS THE ART GONE"



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have been thinking about this for a long time..in fact i was speaking w/ one of my friends from on here the other day and we both agreed.i think that "art" has slowing been vanishing from the lowrider scene.i mean yes you have murals and candy paint jobs etc but what has happened to the "theme cars".where have the true "rolling art" pieces gone??i know that alot of guys are going to disagree and call these type of cars "trailor queens" and all this b.s but the true fact is that these types of vehicles are what made us stand out from the crowd...these cars made us unique in the car building world...and they have vanished.i give big props to the "kustoms guys"...they are still taking parts from various different cars and putting them all together to make unique vehicle! granted the kustom cars do not always look pretty as they are going through there transformations but the end result is usually great! i know that there are still a few builders out there who are keeping this tradition alive but for the most part all i see is the same types of cars w/ all stock lights, molding, bumpers etc w/ different color paint, rims,hydros and interior styles....same body lines etc.....nothing stands out! these are just my opinions but i just feel that cars like "las vegas","altered image" "the star car" even "gypsy rose" in it's prime have to give someone out there inspiration.....i think the lowrider bike class is still living this type of art...lots of unique bikes out there like "wolverine" "the crow" etc----theme bikes that flow through the entire bike.........these are just my opinions and you can agree or disagree--------but i feel that the "art has slowly left our lifestyle!!"

richee
premier cc -los angeles


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I agree. I guess it's just where the trends are headed for now. I think a lot has to do now with the value of the cars. Its hard to put a value on something like the theme cars you mentioned, but if you have basicly a stock restored Impala, with evrything chrome and a nice setup (with stock style upholstry ,OG body lines, etc.), it's easy to put a high value on it. Those cars have gone up so much in value in the last 5-10 yrs that I think it's hard to cut it all up and mold it into something that it isnt. Sure those molded cars are still being built, just not as much. Also I think trends in the last five years or so have been headed to building a car that can be driven and enjoyed on a regular basis, instead of just being able to bring it to shows, which in a sense adds value in the owners mind because he now can get props for building the car on a daily basis by anyone, istead of just by spectators at a weekly show. We'll see how the trends change in years to come, but I just don't see many traditional cars being cut up any more.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

They just had a 63 rag theme car on the cover of LRM a few months ago, the red white and blue one


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that was the point brent.......people look at that car and think that is a "theme car"...........i'm talking about cars like "las vegas"------------w/ game boards in the doors,slot machines etc........i think that "lifestyle" is one of the only clubs who are still keeping this type of building alive....i have a "theme" for a car sitting in my back yard but it won't be out for a few years...........like i said maybe the definition of what a theme car is has changed???--------again just my opinion.....i respect what alot of builders out there do and that is great but i am talking about "art" not just chrome, paint and restoration...........take for instance john's "radillac" if he would have finished it i am sure it would have turned alot of heads because of the mods and detail........i think the personal style of every builder is getting lost now........the cars all look the same.......candy and chrome!! if even that


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 30 2004, 02:13 PM
> *that was the point brent.......people look at that car and think that is a "theme car"...........i'm talking about cars like "las vegas"------------w/ game boards in the doors,slot machines etc........i think that "lifestyle" is one of the only clubs who are still keeping this type of building alive....i have a "theme" for a car sitting in my back yard but it won't be out for a few years...........like i said maybe the definition of what a theme car is has changed???--------again just my opinion.....i respect what alot of builders out there do and that is great but i am talking about "art" not just chrome, paint and restoration...........take for instance john's "radillac" if he would have finished it  i am sure it would have turned alot of heads because of the mods and detail........i think the personal style of every builder is getting lost now........the cars all look the same.......candy and chrome!! if even that
> [snapback]2257672[/snapback]​*



hey richee, this is a great post.

i agree with you 100%. but you know my feelings on this already, me and you have talked many times about this, so all i can say is, IF A CAR DONT HAVE A THEME, IT IS ONLY A CAR WITH NO THEME. BUT A CAR WITH A GOOD THEME IS A LOWRIDER.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice post jason...and yes we have talked about this alot............keep up the good stuff bro...:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Sep 30 2004, 11:18 AM
> *hey richee, this is a great post.
> 
> i agree with you 100%.  but you know my feelings on this already, me and you have talked many times about this, so all i can say is, IF A CAR DONT HAVE A THEME, IT IS ONLY A CAR WITH NO THEME.  BUT A CAR WITH A GOOD THEME IS A LOWRIDER.
> [snapback]2257693[/snapback]​*


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

mY CAR IS SOMEWHAT OF A THEME CAR BUT NOT A RADICAL LIKE THE AFOREMENTIONED VEHICLES YOU NAMED RICHEE.......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Sep 30 2004, 11:18 AM
> *hey richee, this is a great post.
> 
> i agree with you 100%.  but you know my feelings on this already, me and you have talked many times about this, so all i can say is, IF A CAR DONT HAVE A THEME, IT IS ONLY A CAR WITH NO THEME.  BUT A CAR WITH A GOOD THEME IS A LOWRIDER.
> [snapback]2257693[/snapback]​*



A car with no theme can be a lowrider just like any car a car with a good theme makes it a car with a good theme. There have been 100,000 or more lowriders built and not many have had "themes" like Vegas Aladdin La Woman. I think the only 2 clus that I can think of were Imperials and Lifestyle. Lowriders are different now, themes aren't that popular i mean naming a car can make it a theme car I guess but with the "modern" lowrider slot machines inside cars aren't in style


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

do you think the lack of theme cars has anything to do with judging at shows??? how do you judge a car based on it's theme?? right now it seems the most popular class is traditional..and original is really picking up. both those classes you cant really have a theme. are there any cars right now that are in the lowrider of the yr running with a theme??


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

When "theme cars" were built or are built, for the most part these cars are meant to be kept...These days people build cars to sell...PERIOD...lt's about the mighty dollar...when people build 30,40 thousand dollars cars they're not trying to keep them they want to show it for a little bit and then make some money...I believe that alot of bulders when building think about what they're car will be worth when it's done and in some cases are building the cars for potential buyers not for themselves...


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Q-vole richee! The way I see it carnal, a lot of it has to do with passing the skills down to the next generations. Back when my uncles were in jr. high they said that they were offered wood & metal shop. In high school they took classes in welding, hydraulics and fiberglass. By the time I got to school, we only had wood and metal, and they only allowed us to make wooden and metal toolboxes that all looked alike?!?!?

As for the imagination factor homie, it takes a lot to visualize something unique and then make it happen. Take a look around your office, everything is the same que no. All the phones, desks and chairs are all mass produced. It's hard to visualize something different when you have never really been exposed to it...A lot of gente may not know about a lot of the different theme cars that have been around or the different customizing techniques...

Maybe this is something that the magazines should look into...An issue devoted to theme cars, with in depth coverage of all the modifications and techniques that were used to create the rides...From the moment of inspiration until the final creation...

I better get my ass back to work!! hahaha

paz


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i think the closest that you will find right now from what i have seen is "orgullo mexicano".....just because the mural and all the engravings have the aztec and mayan theme running through them.....but now have taking into the interior or hydros or anything like that.........do you guys remember "stoned immaculate" when it was "cafe 63" and then "club 63"------it had a key board dash,drum bass petals,swivel seats in the trunk and drums in the trunk etc etc.........how about "la woman"....the murals ae fantastic no to mention the spinning cd's in the door panels and inlayed records in the bed.......that is what i am talking about theme cars....and done w/ class............these cars is what pulled me into lowriding in the 80's......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 30 2004, 11:45 AM
> *do you think the lack of theme cars has anything to do with judging at shows??? how do you judge a car based on it's theme?? right now it seems the most popular class is traditional..and original is really picking up. both those classes you cant really have a theme. are there any cars right now that are in the lowrider of the yr running with a theme??
> [snapback]2257764[/snapback]​*


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

an excellent topic... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

[that is what i am talking about theme cars....and done w/ class............these cars is what pulled me into lowriding in the 80's......... :biggrin:
[snapback]2257833[/snapback]​[/quote]



well said...i always admired those cars...it was always a thrill to see them in person...seeing a lot of these cars in person was like a little school girl seein brad pitt at a movie premiere or somn...


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ya... I have to agree with this...not too many build cars to keep and keep improving on. I wonder how many cars have been built in the last 5 yrs that are still owned by the same owner and still shown the same way.


Richee thats a good point..lots of cars used to get re-done or made over...using the same car. Now I think people find it easier to just start with a new car. 

there's alot of focus on hopping now and not as much on just cruising low. it would be alot of work/time/effort ect to build a clean theme car and then take it out and put it on the bumper.





> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 30 2004, 04:21 PM
> *When "theme cars" were built or are built, for the most part these cars are meant to be kept...These days people build cars to sell...PERIOD...lt's about the mighty dollar...when people build 30,40 thousand dollars cars they're not trying to keep them they want to show it for a little bit and then make some money...I believe that alot of bulders when building think about what they're car will be worth when it's done and in some cases are building the cars for potential buyers not for themselves...
> [snapback]2257816[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

this is definately true spanky......and i am not saying that there is anything wrong w/ this at all....i mean $$ makes the world go round....i just see right now the way that the younger generations are headed alot of people or building "static cars"....no imagination....no personal connection w/ the car itself...nothing of themselves in the car..........people always talk about building a car for themselves or the way that they want to and not let anyone tell them differnt yet even then the cars built don't say anything about the builder....."theme cars" tells us stories about the builder adn about what ever the car is about......i was kind of excited when i heard about "anaconda" but we all know what happened then...... :uh: but that was the closest to a real theme call in a while-----------keep the art in the cars people and in our lifestyle


> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 30 2004, 12:21 PM
> *When "theme cars" were built or are built, for the most part these cars are meant to be kept...These days people build cars to sell...PERIOD...lt's about the mighty dollar...when people build 30,40 thousand dollars cars they're not trying to keep them they want to show it for a little bit and then make some money...I believe that alot of bulders when building think about what they're car will be worth when it's done and in some cases are building the cars for potential buyers not for themselves...
> [snapback]2257816[/snapback]​*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

The "Star Car" from the Imperials has always been one of my favorites...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Well Anaconda is/was a theme car, sorta, with some mods...........and he got blasted by alot of people. I still do not see why all the hate on his car, not my cup of tea, but alot of work and originality went into that car and alot of the work is very nice..........

I think we will see more of the g-bodys getting mods more and more. I think as the Impalas become more and more rare and valuable its hard for people to find and do stuff on them, where as g-bodys are an accepted(by most) as a lowrider vehicle and are still very plentiful and down right cheap. So g-body owners will want their car to stand out from the other one right next to it. But now adays it seems like shaved firewall and and shaved emblems and door handles are the extent of radical body mods.........


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

danny padilla's car is a classic car bro----it is a voice from the past...it was damaged last year but he is fixing it back to the same way---------i alwaysloved seeing that car at the super show in la----


> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 30 2004, 12:35 PM
> *The "Star Car" from the Imperials has always been one of my favorites...
> [snapback]2257868[/snapback]​*


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

even putting a very unique paint job on a car can almost put it in "theme class"
I never saw it in person but Santana's paint job really made an impression.
Most of it comes down to individuality...a clean candy job with some patterns isn't really something that puts a car on the map. there are soooo many out there.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

.....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

damn server... :angry:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 30 2004, 12:44 PM
> *even putting a very unique paint job on a car can almost put it in "theme class"
> 
> [snapback]2257902[/snapback]​*


Theme cars are more than just paint and mods...its a complete package...like a restraunt for instance..you go to certain restraunts that have theme whether they be Australian (Outback) or Italian (Carrabas) and they carry that theme throughout from the dress to the bathrooms to the menu...The last theme car I can remember would be the green Malibu (Grasshopper, I think) with the interior from Juanito's and murals....no mods...Star Car didn't have any mods either and no Kandy paint just a theme..


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

i agree with you there.... i think im kind of mixing up theme cars and cars with notoriety.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 30 2004, 04:09 PM
> *Theme cars are more than just paint and mods...its a complete package...like a restraunt for instance..you go to certain restraunts that have theme whether they be Australian (Outback) or Italian (Carrabas) and they carry that theme throughout from the dress to the bathrooms to the menu...The last theme car I can remember would be the green Malibu (Grasshopper, I think) with the interior from Juanito's and murals....no mods...Star Car didn't have any mods either and no Kandy paint just a theme..
> [snapback]2257936[/snapback]​*



Your on a roll Spanky.

To do a theme car, you have to know the theme you want, and you have to know everything there is to know about that theme, otherwise, you are gonna end up with some unfinished areas.

Just like the LA Woman car, it has the theme throughout the entire car. Same goes for alot of Lifestyle cars that are named after classic songs.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Sep 30 2004, 01:21 PM
> *Your on a roll Spanky.
> [snapback]2257971[/snapback]​*


I hope this happens in a week in Vegas too...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 30 2004, 04:23 PM
> *I hope this happens in a week in Vegas too...
> [snapback]2257977[/snapback]​*



Are you showing????



Because I hate to let the cat out of the bag, but that "Simpsons" Theme you got going is bad ass.
























:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

J/K homie.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

hahahahah..... sponsored by "DUFF" beer!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know i guess its just me, i think theme cars are cheesy. just my opinion though.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2004, 01:38 PM
> *i dont know i guess its just me, i think theme cars are cheesy. just my opinion though.
> [snapback]2258019[/snapback]​*


THIS COMING FROM SOMEBODY WITH A '64 SS RAG....WHAT DO YOU KNOW? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

your entilted to you opinion........ :biggrin: how is the rag doing bro---did you get it painted yet?


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2004, 01:38 PM
> *i dont know i guess its just me, i think theme cars are cheesy. just my opinion though.
> [snapback]2258019[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 30 2004, 01:40 PM
> *THIS COMING FROM SOMEBODY WITH A '64 SS RAG....WHAT DO YOU KNOW? :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258026[/snapback]​*


ya, everyone has their own taste. im pretty young in this, im 24. the las vegas car got me into it, i even bought my first set of wires (Crowns). i personally admire the cars quoted because of the paint. with multicolored candies,flakes, pearls, stripes, fades, u cant go wrong with that. but when you incorporate the crushed velvet buscuit diamond tuck looking interior, nah thats not my style..but thats just me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 30 2004, 01:43 PM
> *your entilted to you opinion........ :biggrin: how is the rag doing bro---did you get it painted yet?
> [snapback]2258034[/snapback]​*



should be painted around 5 pm saturday eveing, was planned for last weekend but the booths were backed up...so this weekend "hopefully"


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

cool bro...........hope it works out for you...:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2004, 01:47 PM
> *should be painted around 5 pm saturday eveing, was planned for last weekend but the booths were backed up...so this weekend "hopefully"
> [snapback]2258049[/snapback]​*


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

i think there is just a lack of creativity in general in the "lowrider world"...alot of people are just happy with buying a cutlass, slapping on some all-chromes and a 2 pump set-up and calling it a lowrider....in my opinion, 90 percent of the "lowrider world" nowadays is people that don't have a REAL passion for cars at all....its more or less just a trend in their eyes....maybe they wouldn't admit to it, but you know 3 years ago they had a five liter on 5 stars.....how many people do you know, or even see at car shows or anywhere related to cars, that you can look in the eye and just KNOW that they eat, sleep, breathe EVERYTHING cars? CUSTOM cars.... how many people have been down for cars 100 percent since day one? how many people do you know would hollywood top a car? things like this are the true meaning (to me)of what it means to be truly down for cars and put your entire self into them, therefore making the car truly "art"....i just don't see that many people anymore that put that much effort into their cars...


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

"lack of creativity in general in the "lowrider world"... hit it right on the button! Times have changed....its all about the $$$$ and the resale value of the cars. Themed cars are the thing of the past....But i tell you what i cant wait till it all comes back! Themed cars and 80's style wild paint jobs and interior, it will all come back hopefully soon! Cause id rather go to a car show and see rows of themed cars then the way car shows are now with the same factory paint job, factory int, chrome, etc... nothing unique about it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Sep 30 2004, 06:11 PM
> *i just don't see that many people anymore that put that much effort into their cars...
> [snapback]2258349[/snapback]​*




man, you got that right, 100%.


these days it seems like people are going out and buying clean 93-96 fleetwoods throwing wheels and hydraulics on the car and calling it "finished". but seriously where is the custom work????

I have really grown to over look alot of cars at shows, even when I do to a big show out of state I generally only look at about 5% of the cars at the shows. When I see a 90's lincoln (4 door of course) sitting inside at a car show, with stock paint, stock interior, hydraulics, and wheels, all I can think to myself is "Man, this must be an indoor parking lot"


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

I have always been into the "theming" of a car... More points maybe on a judges stand point??? I not sure but i've always wanted to build my cars around themes... I'm not the only 1 i'm sure... My 92' Fleetwood is "Black Jack" which is themed around the obvious w/ the gaming in mind... I also threw my Tony Montana in the mix, my favorite movie since a young age mind you (i'm 30 soon)... My 90' Fleetwood is "Crimson Tide" which isn't really a all round theme but were keeping it all in the red w/ some universial themes in mind... Will be out soon and don't want to give too much out... Love to see themes in building of lowriders, to me it takes more creativity and more of a personal touch... Hope it comes back soon... 

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> i have been thinking about this for a long time..in fact i was speaking w/ one of my friends from on here the other day and we both agreed.i think that "art" has slowing been vanishing from the lowrider scene.i mean yes you have murals and candy paint jobs etc but what has happened to the "theme cars".where have the true "rolling art" pieces gone??i know that alot of guys are going to disagree and call these type of cars "trailor queens" and all this b.s but the true fact is that these types of vehicles are what made us stand out from the crowd...these cars made us unique in the car building world...and they have vanished.i give big props to the "kustoms guys"...they are still taking parts from various different cars and putting them all together to make unique vehicle! granted the kustom cars do not always look pretty as they are going through there transformations but the end result is usually great! i know that there are still a few builders out there who are keeping this tradition alive but for the most part all i see is the same types of cars w/ all stock lights, molding, bumpers etc w/ different color paint, rims,hydros and interior styles....same body lines etc.....nothing stands out! these are just my opinions but i just feel that cars like "las vegas","altered image" "the star car" even "gypsy rose" in it's prime have to give someone out there inspiration.....i think the lowrider bike class is still living this type of art...lots of unique bikes out there like "wolverine" "the crow" etc----theme bikes that flow through the entire bike.........these are just my opinions and you can agree or disagree--------but i feel that the "art has slowly left our lifestyle!!"
> 
> richee
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

A CAR DONT HAVE TO BE RADICAL CUSTOM TO BE A "THEME CAR"


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

This is a great topic!!!
I have to agree with you, there aint really any theme cars around anymore....I would like to see more of them!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 1 2004, 08:03 AM
> *A CAR DONT HAVE TO BE RADICAL CUSTOM TO BE A "THEME CAR"
> [snapback]2259702[/snapback]​*


and vice versa...many radical cars aren't truly themed cars....Loco '64, Strictly Business,SouthSide Player,etc...the themed cars weren't always radical...Hollywood,Star Car, Alladin, etc.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Oct 1 2004, 01:29 PM
> *and vice versa...many radical cars aren't truly themed cars....Loco '64, Strictly Business,SouthSide Player,etc...the themed cars weren't always radical...Hollywood,Star Car, Alladin, etc.
> [snapback]2260004[/snapback]​*


True!~


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I agree with you Richee.

I think the new generation of Lowriders have more interest into the Traditional styled Lowriders. Radicals now are considered the "RARE BREED", or "ENDANGERED SPECIES" of Lowriding so to speak. 

Lowriding is Art, in perspective. No matter how or what you build, it is your own Artistic expression you have envisioned.


Great Topic!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

T.T.T............. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Lowriding now seems to have a "ccokie-cutter" style to it and every car is starting to appear the same, but that is not necessarily all bad.

The "theme cars" of Lifestyle have come from years of paying dues. I'm not saying Lifestyle is the only club that can build these types of rides, but many that are involved in lowriding now haven't been involved long enough to do what they do. It's called paying dues and evolving.

Me, for example, I want to build the cleanest street car/hopper that I can. Continue to pay my dues and eventually build a show car or something like that. 

People now want to build cars they can go out and enjoy on the weekend with their friends instead of towing it to shows and what-not. That's not fun. That's not lowriding. If you've built cars for the street and been out there riding on the street, that's lowriding. But if the first car you build is strictly for show, you own a lowrider. You're not a lowrider. You've got to be on the streets representing and putting it down. 

Just give the youngsters now a chance to evolve and you'll see "theme" cars again in due time. Right now people just want to build cars that they can enjoy.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

T.T.T........... :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

Could it be the that heart of lowriding,has somewhat changed over time. I do feel that those cars where master pc. a art form like no other...it would be nice to see abit more , chinos monte is art, and is a theme car... theres not many...,,,,great post..


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

theme cars are great and a reflection of the owners vision. No matter wether you like hoppers or trailer queens we can all apreciate the work time and vision put into all cars.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i would like to thank all the riders who responded to the post.........like i said it doesn't matter if you agreed or not the fact remains that these types of cars were and still are the masterpieces of our lifestyle as far as i am concerned and they will be back eventually as history always repeats itself......just look at how many "flaked" and patterned paint jobs are coming out now compared to the 90's---they will be back someday and i can't wait until they are................thanx homies............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Oct 8 2004, 04:23 PM
> *i would like to thank all the riders who responded to the post.........like i said it doesn't matter if you agreed or not the fact remains that these types of cars were and still are the masterpieces of our lifestyle as far as i am concerned and they will be back eventually as history always repeats itself......just look at how many "flaked" and patterned paint jobs are coming out now compared to the 90's---they will be back someday and i can't wait until they are................thanx homies............. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2277819[/snapback]​*



This is a great topic Richee.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Hey Richee..I have to also agree with what you are saying in this post. I do believe that with the trend or style changes, there has been some artistic value lost. I think alot of it is money motivated...along with the lack of committment to keeping your car because it stands for something. We definitely have seen a lot of young brothers dropping laces on a stock car and showing it that way. So who is to blame...us older vatos for not modeling enough to these younger ones...or is it just natural progression of the lifestyle...hard answer no matter how you look at it. Lets look at my car...with the mods I have I guess I could have easily gone with a theme, but I wanted something a little subtle, yet at the same traditional. It wasnt for lack of imagination....just choice of style. I do have the same hope that perhaps things will one day go back to the way they were...and we'll see more "Vegas", 'Lethal Weapon", "Star Car", "Dressed to Kill" rides out there. *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 8 2004, 02:26 PM
> *Hey Richee..I have to also agree with what you are saying in this post. I do believe that with the trend or style changes, there has been some artistic value lost. I think alot of it is money motivated...along with the lack of committment to keeping your car because it stands for something. We definitely have seen a lot of young brothers dropping laces on a stock car and showing it that way. So who is to blame...us older vatos for not modeling enough to these younger ones...or is it just natural progression of the lifestyle...hard answer no matter how you look at it. Lets look at my car...with the mods I have I guess I could have easily gone with a theme, but I wanted something a little subtle, yet at the same traditional. It wasnt for lack of imagination....just choice of style. I do have the same hope that perhaps things will one day go back to the way they were...and we'll see more "Vegas", 'Lethal Weapon", "Star Car", "Dressed to Kill" rides out there.
> [snapback]2277997[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

funny this dawned on me today, nobody is making an effort in making a "rolling work of art" anymore to me all Traditional street lowriders look the same. id like to see some of that old school come back wild ass flake patterns and theme cars. id like to see some street cars sporting body modifications other than euroing it out.


it seems like lowriding is all about hopping nowadays.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

up to the top


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

i think lots of traditionals are takin over so they are not being built into radical theme cars just clean og chromed out cars!!! Same with lots of other cars not just the classics


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got into lowriding because of the extreme statements that the cars make. the wild paint jobs, radical interiors, chrome suspension, custom trunks and detailed motors. these styles are not excepted in any other custom car markets and i love being an individual, but unfortunately there are so many people that hate on people when they come up with an original idea or theme idea. i think that is why alot of people have shyed away from it (well also the high dollar being paid for original or restored classics). lowriding to me was about being different and expressing your individuality through your car, but now if you dont build everything like everyone else you dont know shit. great topic by the way


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

like i said...i remember the car....

and i agree, i enjoy seeing clean themed out cars...i remember goin to the show pictured and thinking..."this car is crazy...." 02 was the first year i really started going to shows a lot more and this "theme" car stuck out next to the others.....

i think this is more of an old skool themed lowrider...because I dont really see cars like this.....times have changed i guess and ppl want a clean street car with chrome and not a crazy theme :dunno:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i love theme cars...but i don't think ill ever have enough money to build one...so i stick to street rides...besides, i like to drive my shit...so all in all i think it'll suit me better!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

anything more to say richie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for telling me to check this topic out Bean..... its a good one, sorry i slept on it.

Like we were talking about last night.... a car with no "personality" is just a car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2004, 09:13 PM
> *Thanks for telling me to check this topic out Bean..... its a good one, sorry i slept on it.
> 
> Like we were talking about last night.... a car with no "personality" is just a car.
> [snapback]2483863[/snapback]​*




get the internet at home, you will see more topics.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

we could compare the works of old school lowriders as we could the custom work done by Ed Roth, Barris, etc. now being "replaced" (never will be tho) by the likes of Foose, jesse james, etc... from making extensive customs old style, to reinventing the colors and styles of the new... shit. i'll take the old! 

one day we'll be helping our kids source 94-96 impala parts from boneyards & people will be making ridge runners from rusted out denalis .... times change, doesnt mean the attitude has to.. 

keep it original, keep it a reflection of you.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

the great pretender bomb was a good art ..has the guitar and musical theme to it ..

rememeber dee dee;s solid gold 63 and 64 impalas ..those were nice theme cars ..

orange cruch 62 vert orange and had a soda spilling on the lower rockers and had a water bed back seat ...

freak show ..the monte carlo from los angeles cc with the stripper girls on the car ...was also a good one..

and circus threat the euro from miami with the train set going around the car and diff stuff it had was also a good theme car ...


and colours that glasshouse from arizona was bad ass with the multi paint job...

and few others i cant think off ..when i do ill be back ...


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 7 2004, 07:18 PM
> *we could compare the works of old school lowriders as we could the custom work done by Ed Roth, Barris, etc. now being "replaced" (never will be tho) by the likes of Foose, jesse james, etc...  from making extensive customs old style, to reinventing the colors and styles of the new... shit. i'll take the old!
> 
> one day we'll be helping our kids source 94-96 impala parts from boneyards & people will be making ridge runners from rusted out denalis .... times change, doesnt mean the attitude has to..
> ...


Good point, thats what lowriding is, a reflection of you, it's basically a self identity to your style. I personally like the street lowriders, the rides you see while you go the supermarket or on your way to work. Those big bodies, cutlasses, regals, and monte's on a stock paint jobs with wires or even the original hubs, just lowered, those are the lowriders that represent the culture and lifestyle on a daily basis. Yah, it don't take alot of creativity to lower a stock vehicle, but there still living the lifestyle and keeping the tradition alive.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 30 2004, 10:43 AM
> *i have been thinking about this for a long time..in fact i was speaking w/ one of my friends from on here the other day and we both agreed.i think that "art" has slowing been vanishing from the lowrider scene.i mean yes you have murals and candy paint jobs etc but what has happened to the "theme cars".where have the true "rolling art" pieces gone??i know that alot of guys are going to disagree and call these type of cars "trailor queens" and all this b.s but the true fact is that these types of vehicles are what made us stand out from the crowd...these cars made us unique in the car building world...and they have vanished.i give big props to the "kustoms guys"...they are still taking parts from various different cars and putting them all together to make unique vehicle! granted the kustom cars do not always look pretty as they are going through there transformations but the end result is usually great! i know that there are still a few builders out there who are keeping this tradition alive but for the most part all i see is the same types of cars w/ all stock lights, molding, bumpers etc w/ different color paint, rims,hydros and interior styles....same body lines etc.....nothing stands out! these are just my opinions but i just feel that cars like "las vegas","altered image" "the star car" even "gypsy rose" in it's prime have to give someone out there inspiration.....i think the lowrider bike class is still living this type of art...lots of unique bikes out there like "wolverine" "the crow" etc----theme bikes that flow through the entire bike.........these are just my opinions and you can agree or disagree--------but i feel that the "art has slowly left our lifestyle!!"
> 
> richee
> ...



:biggrin: .


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

well once again i would like to thank all the riders have have replied to this topic and of course kept it alive. thanx to kgee for posting a picture of my lincoln even though i don't really think of it as a theme car...it leans that way and when i bring it back out it might lean a little more but still not themed to me....nice to see that it did stand out to someone though.. i feel the same today as the day i started this topic.............i think that alot of the art of lowriding has slowly been giving way to criticism and the mighty dollar.like i mentioned before i have nothing against someone building a car for profit or personal gain becuase no one can survive w/ out $$.......but i feel that somtimes we should just express who we are and not worry about who's going to buy it if i do this or that to it.the beauty of taking a stock or even less than stock vehicle and breathing new life into it and making into a master piece to me compares to no other form of car building.......i have done the street car thing and the crusing thing and even the show/ driver thing but the true beauty and creativity of so many lowriders from the 70's and 80's which still were driven on the streets in parades etc is what made me become a lowrider and come to love this lifestyle.......im just car crazy bros....... :biggrin: it's funny how my wife will see me looking a car and se will say...."you are already painting it ,putting rims on it, hydros and everything in your mind aren't you......." and she is right a see car for what they can be and not for what they are sometimes....... :biggrin: all in all i just wanted to see if anyone else felt the same way that i did and i see that we do have our fair share of peeps who loved these types of cars as well............we hopefully like i said we history will repeat itself and we will get some of these types are cars back....................god willing i have an ace up my sleeve that i will bring out if a few years..............peace brothers.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I miss Disco Daze :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 8 2004, 10:18 AM
> *well once again i would like to thank all the riders have have replied to this topic and of course kept it alive. thanx to kgee for posting a picture of my lincoln even though i don't really think of it as a theme car...it leans that way and when i bring it back out it might lean a little more but still not themed to me....nice to see that it did stand out to someone though.. i feel the same today as the day i started this topic.............i think that alot of the art of lowriding has slowly been giving way to criticism and the mighty dollar.like i mentioned before i have nothing against someone building a car for profit or personal gain becuase no one can survive w/ out $$.......but i feel that somtimes we should just express who we are and not worry about who's going to buy it if i do this or that to it.the beauty of taking a stock or even less than stock vehicle and breathing new life into it and making into a master piece to me compares to no other form of car building.......i have done the street car thing and the crusing thing and even the show/ driver thing but the true beauty and creativity of so many lowriders from the 70's and 80's which still were driven on the streets in parades etc is what made me become a lowrider and come to love this lifestyle.......im just car crazy bros....... :biggrin: it's funny how my wife will see me looking a car and se will say...."you are already painting it ,putting rims on it, hydros and everything in your mind aren't you......." and she is right a see car for what they can be and not for what they are sometimes....... :biggrin: all in all i just wanted to see if anyone else felt the same way that i did and i see that we do have our fair share of peeps who loved these types of cars as well............we hopefully like i said we history will repeat itself and we will get some of these types are cars back....................god willing i have an ace up my sleeve that i will bring out if a few years..............peace brothers.............:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2485966[/snapback]​*


Im gonna be real honest in this reply, in reference to this post....
It quite obvious from the gate Richee that you hold this lifestyle very dear to your heart. In looking at this topic in depth I see that more than the "theme car", we are longing for the time when a car meant something to us more than the "mighty dollar", we are longing for a time when corporate america and big business didnt even belong in the same conversation as lowriding. When you say that lowriding may have been at its finest when the rolling works of art and orgullo could be seen cruising the calles I think you are more right than you realize. There was a simplicity in that, simply being the best...which at times meant being the most creative. We all can agree that this sport has been bastardized and whored in a lot of respects...but that is the natural progression in anything American...its discussions like these that bring us closer to the meaning of lowriding. Two weekends ago my younger cousin called me and asked if I would fire the Rivi and take a cruise...the feeling of rolling that car down the calle, feeling the pride that I have in my car...its unlike anything out there. It wasnt about a pinche 5 dollar trophy...it wasnt about hitting back bumper...it wasnt about how much my car cost to build....it was about cruising with my familia and enjoying the moment for what it was....cause when it comes down to it..it was pura lowriding.

Man I got to say it again Richee...this topic may just be more important than we may want to admit. Thanks for starting it...thanks for helping to maybe ignite the fire under some of us around here to get back to the basics and build something great for all the right reasons....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 30 2004, 04:43 PM
> *i have been thinking about this for a long time..in fact i was speaking w/ one of my friends from on here the other day and we both agreed.i think that "art" has slowing been vanishing from the lowrider scene.i mean yes you have murals and candy paint jobs etc but what has happened to the "theme cars".where have the true "rolling art" pieces gone??i know that alot of guys are going to disagree and call these type of cars "trailor queens" and all this b.s but the true fact is that these types of vehicles are what made us stand out from the crowd...these cars made us unique in the car building world...and they have vanished.i give big props to the "kustoms guys"...they are still taking parts from various different cars and putting them all together to make unique vehicle! granted the kustom cars do not always look pretty as they are going through there transformations but the end result is usually great! i know that there are still a few builders out there who are keeping this tradition alive but for the most part all i see is the same types of cars w/ all stock lights, molding, bumpers etc w/ different color paint, rims,hydros and interior styles....same body lines etc.....nothing stands out! these are just my opinions but i just feel that cars like "las vegas","altered image" "the star car" even "gypsy rose" in it's prime have to give someone out there inspiration.....i think the lowrider bike class is still living this type of art...lots of unique bikes out there like "wolverine" "the crow" etc----theme bikes that flow through the entire bike.........these are just my opinions and you can agree or disagree--------but i feel that the "art has slowly left our lifestyle!!"
> 
> richee
> ...


i often ask my self the same thing.
what happened to the art of building a lolo,if u watch blvd nights movie,almost every car they showed had soem kind of body modifaction,frenched antennas,shaved door handles,or various parts from other rides,like newer head lights etc.and all the paint jobs were 1 of a kind,weather it was flake,candy,or what ever those rides in the 70's sure stood out compair what we have today.
now adays you go to a lolo show you see a 63 walk the show and you see 3 of them that are doen the exzact same way.

i agree if you go to a KUSTOM show almost all of teh cars are totally differnt,you may see 10 49 fords but none of them are the same,1 may have a 53 grill,1 may have some buick head lights,1 may have a merc grill and so on.

i agree with you homie,now days it seems like people love the cars but their scared of the car bodies.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you can come visit it in my garage and help my put it back together........haahhahahah :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 10:39 AM
> *I miss Disco Daze  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2486035[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Then there's the fuckers who ride on air in a traditional talkin bout ole skool. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: jk Johnny, I just saw an opportunity. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 01:19 PM
> *Then there's the fuckers who ride on air in a traditional talkin bout ole skool.  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk Johnny, I just saw an opportunity.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486640[/snapback]​*


at least mine runs...fanboy....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hahaha......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 01:25 PM
> *at least mine runs...fanboy....
> [snapback]2486659[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 02:25 PM
> *at least mine runs...fanboy....
> [snapback]2486659[/snapback]​*




:tears: :tears: :tears: That was painful :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

wow, this was a good topic......I do agree.....it does seem that some of the "flare" has died down......I've been around for almost 15 years and worked for several magazines.....and yes, I do agree......the "theme" car is somewhat a thing of the past.....and we have all seen the change...especially with it comes to the titles at the super show....Radical is not the same as it once was and it seems that traditional has taken the place of that......don't get me wrong....traditionals are bad ass and are going to be the bread and butter of our lifestyle for ever....but it has been some time since a "Las Vegas" or even the "Michael Jackson" car has been built.....who knows maybe the rumors of a string of Lowrider of the Year contenders changes that....but we'll have to see and only time will tell if it comes back or not.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

this is the life :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

johnny the beatnick..............hahahahha....... :biggrin: just give me some coffee and jazz bros........... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 01:35 PM
> *this is the life :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486696[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: yeah..that was a good day???....and the beatings continue... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry those ???? should have been !!!!


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 11:44 AM
> *Im gonna be real honest in this reply, in reference to this post....
> It quite obvious from the gate Richee that you hold this lifestyle very dear to your heart. In looking at this topic in depth I see that more than the "theme car", we are longing for the time when a car meant something to us more than the "mighty dollar", we are longing for a time when corporate america and big business didnt even belong in the same conversation as lowriding. When you say that lowriding may have been at its finest when the rolling works of art and orgullo could be seen cruising the calles I think you are more right than you realize. There was a simplicity in that, simply being the best...which at times meant being the most creative. We all can agree that this sport has been bastardized and whored in a lot of respects...but that is the natural progression in anything American...its discussions like these that bring us closer to the meaning of lowriding. Two weekends ago my younger cousin called me and asked if I would fire the Rivi and take a cruise...the feeling of rolling that car down the calle, feeling the pride that I have in my car...its unlike anything out there. It wasnt about a pinche 5 dollar trophy...it wasnt about hitting back bumper...it wasnt about how much my car cost to build....it was about cruising with my familia and enjoying the moment for what it was....cause when it comes down to it..it was pura lowriding.
> 
> ...


 You both hit the nail right on the head..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:.......just cuz your one of the homies bro...that is why we mess w/ you bro--------hey are you going on sat???


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 01:47 PM
> *:biggrin: yeah..that was a good day???....and the beatings continue... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486733[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i will be there..wouldnt miss it for nada bro...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:......make sure you bring that hat too bro....so i can recognize you........:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 02:56 PM
> *i will be there..wouldnt miss it for nada bro...
> [snapback]2487102[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 8 2004, 03:05 PM
> *:thumbsup:......make sure you bring that hat too bro....so i can recognize you........:roflmao:
> [snapback]2487130[/snapback]​*


 not a chance bro.....no way im not bringing my hat!










Im wearing my other hat...my black michael corlene hat


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 8 2004, 04:05 PM
> *:thumbsup:......make sure you bring that hat too bro....so i can recognize you........:roflmao:
> [snapback]2487130[/snapback]​*




I wasn't going to go down that road, but you did. 
We'll regognize Johnny when he is G'd up Sat night. :biggrin: He's bringing the misses also, they'll prolly do a Salsa routine on the dance floor and show us all up. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 03:26 PM
> *I wasn't going to go down that road, but you did.
> We'll regognize Johnny when he is G'd up Sat night.  :biggrin: He's bringing the misses also, they'll prolly do a Salsa routine on the dance floor and show us all up.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2487216[/snapback]​*


yeah bro ive been practicing...i even brought a new piece of linoleum to practice on...im gonna get g'd up in my nike suit and old school puma suedes!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 04:30 PM
> *yeah bro ive been practicing...i even brought a new piece of linoleum to practice on...im gonna get g'd up in my nike suit and old school puma suedes!!!
> [snapback]2487232[/snapback]​*


funny thing, there is truth to joking, so I believe it. We're gonna have to get you some Premier gear, so we don't have to worry about your crazy style :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 03:33 PM
> *funny thing, there is truth to joking, so I believe it. We're gonna have to get you some Premier gear, so we don't have to worry about your crazy style :biggrin:
> [snapback]2487246[/snapback]​*


true.true....
dude i got my backspin to headspin down packed....i was busting some deadman windmills the other day but my gut got in the way....
shoot i even busted out my glitter socks and rhinestone glove and moonwalked down my hall....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 04:38 PM
> *true.true....
> dude i got my backspin to headspin down packed....i was busting some deadman windmills the other day but my gut got in the way....
> shoot i even busted out my glitter socks and rhinestone glove and moonwalked down my hall....
> [snapback]2487260[/snapback]​*



ur overdoing it :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:------u think??......maybe just a little huh


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 03:46 PM
> *ur overdoing it  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]2487286[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 8 2004, 04:31 PM
> *:roflmao:------u think??......maybe just a little huh
> [snapback]2487447[/snapback]​*


ok..ok...ok....ill keep it to a minimum

just pop locking....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

back to the topic------ back in the day, painters and Lowriders did this for art. Now with the prices of these cars, painters are wanting a piece of the pie, so a paint job like Las Vegas, has to be over 20K. That's a lot of cash.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you have to pay to play...........and you can't take it w/ you so------------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 09:48 AM
> *back to the topic------ back in the day, painters and Lowriders did this for art. Now with the prices of these cars, painters are wanting a piece of the pie, so a paint job like Las Vegas, has to be over 20K. That's a lot of cash.
> [snapback]2489479[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 12:58 PM
> *you have to pay to play...........and you can't take it w/ you so------------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2490268[/snapback]​*


yeah that is true....but truly...cmon bro materials in a paint job are gonna run like what maybe a 1,000.00...so how is jacking up the price 20 times over reasonable. I understand economics but damn....


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 11:58 AM
> *you have to pay to play...........and you can't take it w/ you so------------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2490268[/snapback]​*



One of the best quotes I have seen on LIL

I always say if it makes you happy and you can afford, then do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 9 2004, 02:36 PM
> *One of the best quotes I have seen on LIL
> 
> I always say if it makes you happy and you can afford, then do it!!!!!!!
> ...



speaking of affording it, what kind of after Christmas sales are going on @ OSIS?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I will sponsor 1 car... we making a 63 into a hopper :biggrin: Carson preferably LOL


Nacho
Premier Car Club hahahha :biggrin: 

President of Phoenix Riderz Car Club

Regular member of Individuals Car Club


DAMN I'm picking up car clubs like a mofo haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2004, 03:00 PM
> *I will sponsor 1 car... we making a 63 into a hopper  :biggrin: Carson preferably LOL
> Nacho
> Premier Car Club hahahha :biggrin:
> ...



Damn, to have the official OSC car. :0 I'll even put a big banner outside my house :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i will explain it like this bro--------if picasso came back to life today and he painted 10 paintings----it might cost him about $500.00 in supplies-------now how much do you think he would make off of those paintings bro???? if you are famous and you have the reputation people will pay for it bro.......look at cartoon......he has people on waiting list waiting to pay 10 g's for a tattoo----and he has earned it because he is an artist...........candies and good pearls mostlt start at a minimum of $10,000 for a paint job--------and famous painters like the de alba's,big ed,crazy art,buggs-------they deserve it bro............ :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 02:03 PM
> *Damn, to have the official OSC car.  :0  I'll even put a big banner outside my house :biggrin:
> [snapback]2490472[/snapback]​*




DONE DEAL!!! CHROME COILS ENGRAVED FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

a very good topic to discuss....

richies... do we have any homework from todays reading...?? whats chapters in our lowrider book should we read tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 03:16 PM
> *i will explain it like this bro--------if picasso came back to life today and he painted 10 paintings----it might cost him about $500.00 in supplies-------now how much do you think he would make off of those paintings bro???? if you are famous and you have the reputation people will pay for it bro.......look at cartoon......he has people on waiting list waiting to pay 10 g's for a tattoo----and he has earned it because  he is an artist...........candies and good pearls mostlt start at a minimum of $10,000 for a paint job--------and famous painters like the de alba's,big ed,crazy art,buggs-------they deserve it bro............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2490533[/snapback]​*



You had to throw that name in the mix huh?
:tears: :tears: I know it will come out crazy though


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 02:33 PM
> *You had to throw that name in the mix huh?
> :tears:  :tears: I know it will come out crazy though
> [snapback]2490586[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i'll get back to ya bean........... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 9 2004, 02:33 PM
> *a very good topic to discuss....
> 
> richies... do we have any homework from todays reading...?? whats chapters in our lowrider book should we read tonight... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2490583[/snapback]​*


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

As a builder, you have to have a vision, know what you want to create, not follow what has been done over and over again. Hopefully, with the evolution of lowriding, the creativity will return and make a come back.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 02:33 PM
> *You had to throw that name in the mix huh?
> :tears:  :tears: I know it will come out crazy though
> [snapback]2490586[/snapback]​*


awe man..thats pain to injury...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 9 2004, 03:45 PM
> *As a builder, you have to have a vision, know what you want to create, not follow what has been done over and over again. Hopefully, with the evolution of lowriding, the creativity will return and make a come back.
> [snapback]2490610[/snapback]​*



I just take everything to the chromer and say "Hook it up eh" No vision required :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 02:53 PM
> *I just take everything to the chromer and say "Hook it up eh" No vision required :biggrin:
> [snapback]2490623[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: EXACTLY!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

okay peeps--------------homework------unless you know the answer now.................which car had the first tilt front end in lowriding?...and if you know that answer how many pumps did it have and where were they located???


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 05:18 PM
> *okay peeps--------------homework------unless you know the answer now.................which car had the first tilt front end in lowriding?...and if you know that answer how many pumps did it have and where were they located???
> [snapback]2490868[/snapback]​*



Ask Zeke or Notorious. I still trying to figure out where my pumps go :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i think it was partly the styleof the 80's and 90's to be 'lame' like that. If you think about it,having a thmee for a car is inda lame.not that the cars arnt awsome,its just not a tuff image like most of todays cars, there names and there mild theme,back then you could theme anything. its just time changin. just like paint jobs from them and now. You could use pink all over and in the car,now just think how 'lame'people would think that is

Now it seems like the only thing the name of a car has to do with the cars colors.But if you look,you'll notice plenty of themes now, on things like culture (aztec often) family, different ups and downs of life,being a player, or something like that. Things are just alot more serious now then they were


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 03:18 PM
> *okay peeps--------------homework------unless you know the answer now.................which car had the first tilt front end in lowriding?...and if you know that answer how many pumps did it have and where were they located???
> [snapback]2490868[/snapback]​*


Loco 64 is the first one I remember, but there was probably more way b4 him......

And dippinit, holiday specail for OSIS.com is all shipping free to LA if orders are paid in advance by next week .........


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2004, 07:56 PM
> *Ask Zeke or Notorious. I still trying to figure out where my pumps go :0
> [snapback]2491002[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmm


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 06:18 PM
> *okay peeps--------------homework------unless you know the answer now.................which car had the first tilt front end in lowriding?...and if you know that answer how many pumps did it have and where were they located???
> [snapback]2490868[/snapback]​*


give us a hint... the color of the car.....lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 9 2004, 06:18 PM
> *okay peeps--------------homework------unless you know the answer now.................which car had the first tilt front end in lowriding?...and if you know that answer how many pumps did it have and where were they located???
> [snapback]2490868[/snapback]​*


did altered image have his tilt before loco...???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

look what i found.......


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 9 2004, 11:56 PM
> *look what i found.......
> [snapback]2492143[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 9 2004, 08:44 PM
> *did altered image have his tilt before  loco...???
> [snapback]2491363[/snapback]​*


I believe so, Altered Image had it for either the 91 or 92 SS, and Loco did it until the 93 SS...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

yes bean--------------"ALTERED IMAGE" was the first car that i remember to bring the tilt front end into lowriding.......ralph is definately an inovator and was ahead of the times....if i recall correctly he had 1 pump for sure maybe 2 and they were not in the trunk---they were mounted inside the frame rails under the rear of the car next to the gas tank........they next year "LOCO 64" had a tilt to......... :biggrin: my favorite car-----------"ALTERED IMAGE"..:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 9 2004, 07:44 PM
> *did altered image have his tilt before  loco...???
> [snapback]2491363[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

bro.......can you believe that was like 98-99-----time flys bro......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 9 2004, 11:56 PM
> *look what i found.......
> [snapback]2492143[/snapback]​*


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 09:57 AM
> *yes bean--------------"ALTERED IMAGE" was the first car that i remember to bring the tilt front end into lowriding.......ralph is definately an inovator and was ahead of the times....if i recall correctly he had 1 pump for sure maybe 2 and they were not in the trunk---they were mounted inside the frame rails under the rear of the car next to the gas tank........they next year "LOCO 64" had a tilt to......... :biggrin:  my favorite car-----------"ALTERED IMAGE"..:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2492684[/snapback]​*


Yes he was, he set the trend....if I recall it was only one and it was mounted under the rear next to the gas tank.....and yes the following year Loco 64 had it done...Thanks for bringing back history.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Any other history questions??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 08:57 AM
> *yes bean--------------"ALTERED IMAGE" was the first car that i remember to bring the tilt front end into lowriding.......ralph is definately an inovator and was ahead of the times....if i recall correctly he had 1 pump for sure maybe 2 and they were not in the trunk---they were mounted inside the frame rails under the rear of the car next to the gas tank........they next year "LOCO 64" had a tilt to......... :biggrin:  my favorite car-----------"ALTERED IMAGE"..:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2492684[/snapback]​*


i can remember seeing this car for the first time az the az super show! it was the center car as you walked into the civic plaza. the car glowed and just seemed like it was alive. if you werent affected by that car then you just didnt get lowriding...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ya..i knew 1 for sure i think on the drivers side---but i could not recall if he had two or not.....................next question----name 1 of the first cars to have chrome under carriage---- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Dec 10 2004, 09:04 AM
> *Yes he was, he set the trend....if I recall it was only one and it was mounted under the rear next to the gas tank.....and yes the following year Loco 64 had it done...Thanks for bringing back history.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Any other history questions??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2492702[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

dang, I always loved that roof top, the colors on it were so beaming man...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 11:16 AM
> *ya..i knew 1 for sure i think on the drivers side---but i could not recall if he had two or not.....................next question----name 1 of the first cars to have chrome under carriage---- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2492744[/snapback]​*


would it be "lethal weapon"...... :dunno:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

"DRESSED TO KILL" by mr joe ray himself............... :biggrin: 1 of the first that i know of that had chrome suspension........


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 10 2004, 02:53 PM
> *would it be "lethal weapon"...... :dunno:
> [snapback]2493697[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 05:05 PM
> *"DRESSED TO KILL" by mr joe ray himself............... :biggrin: 1 of the first that i know of that had chrome suspension........
> [snapback]2493720[/snapback]​*


really.. fully chrome....?? dam i miss that one....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

here is a question for you..


the painter-- rob powell

what lowrider of the year did he paint......???

this is a easy one....


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 10 2004, 04:14 PM
> *here is a question for you..
> the painter-- rob powell
> 
> ...


 He painted Loco 64... :biggrin: it was easy....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i think justthe front......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 10 2004, 03:09 PM
> *really.. fully chrome....?? dam i miss that one....
> [snapback]2493736[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

"brandy madness"...... :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 10 2004, 03:14 PM
> *here is a question for you..
> the painter-- rob powell
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok trivia question i dont know answer to!!!

1st. Who owned 73 Riviera Technical Ecstasy?

2nd. Who painted the car?

3rd. What year did it bust out in show scene?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiit........you got me bro........i think it was an imperials car...............i would say if so it might have been "crazy art" who painted it and probably came out in the 70's bro............. :uh:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 10 2004, 03:35 PM
> *ok trivia question i dont know answer to!!!
> 
> 1st. Who owned 73 Riviera Technical Ecstasy?
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 10 2004, 05:35 PM
> *ok trivia question i dont know answer to!!!
> 
> 1st. Who owned 73 Riviera Technical Ecstasy?
> ...


very good question..... richie is right with the club...imperials car club


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 04:41 PM
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiiit........you got me bro........i think it was an imperials car...............i would say if so it might have been "crazy art" who painted it and probably came out in the 70's bro............. :uh:
> [snapback]2493882[/snapback]​*


Damn, you guys must be bored as hell at work. :uh: 
Daily Double question----- whp painted Gypsy Rose?? first to hit the buzzer with correct answer wins LIL Tshirt :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

hey rich you think my car has a theme, i think hard times and hard work  i even think i might call it "la riuma"


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

walt painted both cars--------the 63 & 64


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Damn, you guys must be bored as hell at work.  :uh:
> Daily Double question----- whp painted Gypsy Rose?? first to hit the buzzer with correct answer wins LIL Tshirt :biggrin:
> [snapback]2493918[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

how about P.O.S.........grown folk are talking about "real" lowriders here homie........get out of here kid ya bother me-------------:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 10 2004, 03:48 PM
> *hey rich you think my car has a theme, i think hard times and hard work   i even think i might call it "la riuma"
> [snapback]2493920[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok brandon..who painted technical ecstacy....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 10 2004, 04:58 PM
> *ok brandon..who painted technical ecstacy....
> [snapback]2493949[/snapback]​*



I don't give a shit. I'm trying to find a painter for my Damn car
:tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 10 2004, 04:06 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2493986[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 10 2004, 04:59 PM
> *I don't give a shit. I'm trying to find a painter for my Damn car
> :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2493955[/snapback]​*



Na, just kidding, Richee already took care of me   :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------TTT :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 04:27 PM
> *"brandy madness"...... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2493835[/snapback]​*


Wasnt Brandy Madness painted by Mario Martinez of M&M customs, owner of Lethal Weapon???


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 03:41 PM
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiiit........you got me bro........i think it was an imperials car...............i would say if so it might have been "crazy art" who painted it and probably came out in the 70's bro............. :uh:
> [snapback]2493882[/snapback]​*


hey Richee!! good call bro..spoke to Mr. Gaytan Saturday...Crazy Art painted the car...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup bro........i figured as much because "crazy art" painted alot of imperials car in those days.........it was great meeting you and chillin' w/ you and your wife on saturday bro.......hope all went well on the way home and the toy drive on sunday...........:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 08:41 AM
> *hey Richee!! good call bro..spoke to Mr. Gaytan Saturday...Crazy Art painted the car...
> [snapback]2500928[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

okay well it wasn't brandy madness........then which one was it---there have not been that many ---------bean ....what in the answer???



> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Dec 13 2004, 08:19 AM
> *Wasnt Brandy Madness painted by Mario Martinez of M&M customs, owner of Lethal Weapon???
> [snapback]2500904[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 13 2004, 10:01 AM
> *okay well it wasn't brandy madness........then which one was it---there have not been that many ---------bean ....what in the answer???
> [snapback]2500972[/snapback]​*



sup Richee?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup b........i see you are okay now.......hung over yesterday bro??? :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2004, 09:18 AM
> *sup Richee?
> [snapback]2501021[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 13 2004, 09:22 AM
> *sup b........i see you are okay now.......hung over yesterday bro??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2501036[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ya you should have seen him on Sunday morning at 6:00 am!!!!

Hey Richee it was perfect bro, hangin out on Saturday. You were bustin some moves out there bro...but we dont want to talk about bustin moves...hint-hint Brandon and Abel :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Sup Dippinit...im still inspired... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

thanks again for hospitality, it was the best bro!! And the chinese was the shit..I told Michelle this morning at 6:30 am that I wanted some MR YOU EXPRESS!!!!!!...WASUP DOG!!!! WASUP CALABAZA!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 13 2004, 10:22 AM
> *sup b........i see you are okay now.......hung over yesterday bro??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2501036[/snapback]​*



nope, just a little tired. Didn't get home til 3.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

far drive for you from there huh bro............not like last year-----just around the corner............ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2004, 09:35 AM
> *nope, just a little tired. Didn't get home til 3.
> [snapback]2501068[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 13 2004, 12:20 PM
> *far drive for you from there huh bro............not like last year-----just around the corner............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2501283[/snapback]​*



yep, then had to take Johnny to the airport at 5:45am still drunk as shit.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 13 2004, 11:20 AM
> *far drive for you from there huh bro............not like last year-----just around the corner............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2501283[/snapback]​*


yeah right bro...he couldnt drive if wanted to..i drove us home... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: he was in the back singing Show and Tell....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:..........he would have driven you right off a cliff bro-------hahahhhahha :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 11:47 AM
> *yeah right bro...he couldnt drive if wanted to..i drove us home... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: he was in the back singing Show and Tell....
> [snapback]2501386[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 13 2004, 11:59 AM
> *:roflmao:..........he would have driven you right off a cliff bro-------hahahhhahha :biggrin:
> [snapback]2501431[/snapback]​*


it was funny as hell bro....pinche B bro...then he was singing Ebony eyes in Danny's garage! it was classic Richee...what more could you want...color bar glowing..pescos humming as he hit it..and B singing


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 01:18 PM
> *it was funny as hell bro....pinche B bro...then he was singing Ebony eyes in Danny's garage! it was classic Richee...what more could you want...color bar glowing..pescos humming as he hit it..and B singing
> [snapback]2501497[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn I was outta control. I think it was when Danny took us down San Fernando Road, locked up in the 58 bumpin "Rinconcito in El Cielo" with the color bar.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2004, 12:54 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn I was outta control.  I think it was when Danny took us down San Fernando Road, locked up in the 58 bumpin "Rinconcito in El Cielo" with the color bar.
> [snapback]2501617[/snapback]​*


 what more could you want bro....lololol


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 02:35 PM
> *what more could you want bro....lololol
> [snapback]2501802[/snapback]​*



Even though Lemonlaid would only hit low teens with the Pescos, it was still crazy :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2004, 02:20 PM
> *Even though Lemonlaid would only hit low teens with the Pescos, it was still crazy :biggrin:
> [snapback]2502082[/snapback]​*


indeed.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey Richee..hey Brandon...here is a pic of my "Southern Showdown" from yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nic pic bro------------what was parked next you you to the right bro--another rivi????


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 03:21 PM
> *hey Richee..hey Brandon...here is a pic of my "Southern Showdown" from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

its a 69 Impala from Groupe called Sexy Nine..here is the pic of the car


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice 69 bro------hideaways and all........:thumbsup:---the cars look good together sitting there


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 03:34 PM
> *its a 69 Impala from Groupe called Sexy Nine..here is the pic of the car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 04:34 PM
> *its a 69 Impala from Groupe called Sexy Nine..here is the pic of the car
> 
> 
> ...



That 69 is fuckin bad!!  I didn't know Phoenix knew how to build Lowriders--------- JUST KIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 13 2004, 11:01 AM
> *okay well it wasn't brandy madness........then which one was it---there have not been that many ---------bean ....what in the answer???
> [snapback]2500972[/snapback]​*


what was the question again......



maybe later i'll write my $.02 cents on the great topic...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

here is another one of the Sexy nine


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok lets try again


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice bro.........


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 04:01 PM
> *ok lets try again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

a couple of shots of a cool 64 ss...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

the 64 is nice too bro.......unique set up-------------:thumbsup:---------hey did you like the restuarant on sat bro? did you like the cuban atmosphere? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I LOVED THE RESTARAUNT BRO...THE ATMOSPHERE WAS GREAT!!! I WISH WE COULD DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 04:39 PM
> *I LOVED THE RESTARAUNT BRO...THE ATMOSPHERE WAS GREAT!!! I WISH WE COULD DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN!!!!
> [snapback]2502683[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 04:21 PM
> *hey Richee..hey Brandon...here is a pic of my "Southern Showdown" from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man that is one clean Riv right there dog.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks bro...i appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 14 2004, 09:41 AM
> *thanks bro...i appreciate it
> [snapback]2504957[/snapback]​*




rumor has it the Rivi will undergo a transformation


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 08:56 AM
> *rumor has it the Rivi will undergo a transformation
> [snapback]2505008[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 09:56 AM
> *rumor has it the Rivi will undergo a transformation
> [snapback]2505008[/snapback]​*



The 70's could be a tough class :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

y is that ??????


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 11:08 AM
> *The 70's could be a tough class :0
> [snapback]2505389[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

???????????? why is that DiPiNnIt


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Dec 14 2004, 02:10 AM
> *man that is one clean Riv right there dog.
> [snapback]2504278[/snapback]​*



that RIVI ain't ot shit on this bad ass two door


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 14 2004, 12:18 PM
> *y is that ??????
> [snapback]2505429[/snapback]​*



because of the RIVILUTION that will take place in that category. Don't worry Richee, you still take best multi-color :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 11:52 AM
> *because of the RIVILUTION that will take place in that category. Don't worry Richee, you still take best multi-color :biggrin:
> [snapback]2505564[/snapback]​*



why? did richee finally get a tan? LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Richee's favorite song :biggrin:

B7
Vivo de tres animales que quiero como
E B7
a mi vida, con ellos gano dinero y ni
E
les comopro comida. Son animales muy
B7 A B7 E 
finos mi perico, mi gallo y mi chiva.
E B7
En California y Nevada, en Texas y en
E B7 
Arizona y tambien en Chicago tengo unas
E B7 
cuantas personas, que venden mis animales
A B7 E E7 
mas que hamburguesas en el McDonalds.
A B7
Aprendi a vivir la vida hasta que tuve
E B7
dinero, y no niego que fui pobre, tampoco
E B7 
que fui burrero. Ahora soy un gran Señor
A B7 E
mis mascotas codician los gueros.
E B7
Traigo cerquita la muerte pero no me se
E B7 
rajar, se que me busca el gobierno hasta
E B7


debajo del mar, pero paratodo hay maña mi
A B7 E
escondite no han podido hallar.
E B7
El dinero en la abundancia tambien es muy
E B7
peligroso, por eso yo me lo gasto con mis
E B7
amigos gustoso y las mujeres, la neta ven
A B7 E E7
dinero y se les van los ojos.
A B7
Dicen que mis animales van acabar con la
E B7
gente, pero no es obligacion que se les 
E B7
pongan enfrente, mis animales son bravos
A B7 E
si no saben torear pues no le entren.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i'm in luxary class anyway-------but who cares about trophy's bro....... :0


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 11:52 AM
> *because of the RIVILUTION that will take place in that category. Don't worry Richee, you still take best multi-color :biggrin:
> [snapback]2505564[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

what the........................??


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 14 2004, 12:02 PM
> *Richee's favorite song :biggrin:
> 
> B7
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 14 2004, 02:09 PM
> *i'm in luxary class anyway-------but who cares about trophy's bro....... :0
> [snapback]2505895[/snapback]​*



You do!! that's why you like to win, so your kids can go pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 01:25 PM
> *You do!! that's why you like to win, so your kids can go pick them up :biggrin:
> [snapback]2505945[/snapback]​*



Well, do what smiley did and break the trophy in LRMS face....


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 14 2004, 02:56 PM
> *Well, do what smiley did and break the trophy in LRMS face....
> [snapback]2506033[/snapback]​*



Or what Mark Miller did and throw it on the roof at Fresno, later to find out it was Abels trophy :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 01:57 PM
> *Or what Mark Miller did and throw it on the roof at Fresno, later to find out it was Abels trophy :0
> [snapback]2506036[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 oh man that sucks!!!! can you imagine..uh sorry bro..but i just horseshoed your trophy......


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 14 2004, 02:59 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  oh man that sucks!!!! can you imagine..uh sorry bro..but i just horseshoed your trophy......
> [snapback]2506042[/snapback]​*



I won a participation trophy once at Magoos CC in Wilmas :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I once won a POS trophy at a car show!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 14 2004, 03:04 PM
> *I once won a POS trophy at a car show!!!
> [snapback]2506074[/snapback]​*




I'll take best under construction of the year at Vegas 05. na, jk Notorious has that sewn up :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:-------he did do that huh-----hahaha


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 01:57 PM
> *Or what Mark Miller did and throw it on the roof at Fresno, later to find out it was Abels trophy :0
> [snapback]2506036[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ohhhhhhhh jason is going to get you for that one bro........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 02:08 PM
> *I'll take best under construction of the year at Vegas 05. na, jk Notorious has that sewn up :biggrin:
> [snapback]2506093[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 14 2004, 03:26 PM
> *ohhhhhhhh jason is going to get you for that one bro........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2506156[/snapback]​*



I'm trying to upset him today :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=74663]


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 10 2004, 03:14 PM
> *here is a question for you..
> the painter-- rob powell
> 
> ...



LOCO 64 WAS THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR,THAT ROD PAINTED. BUT DID YOU ALL KNOW THE FIRST LOWRIDER THAT ROD POWELL PAINTED WAS NEW STYLE'S
"THE BLUE MULE",PAINTED BACK IN 1979........ :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 15 2004, 12:10 AM
> *[attachmentid=74663]
> LOCO 64 WAS THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR,THAT ROD PAINTED. BUT DID YOU ALL KNOW THE FIRST LOWRIDER THAT ROD POWELL PAINTED WAS NEW STYLE'S
> "THE BLUE MULE",PAINTED BACK IN 1979........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2507988[/snapback]​*


just beautiful.....


who painted "TANTALIZER"64.....???


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 14 2004, 11:10 PM
> *[attachmentid=74663]
> LOCO 64 WAS THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR,THAT ROD PAINTED. BUT DID YOU ALL KNOW THE FIRST LOWRIDER THAT ROD POWELL PAINTED WAS NEW STYLE'S
> "THE BLUE MULE",PAINTED BACK IN 1979........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2507988[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 Lowriding is a small world :biggrin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 14 2004, 11:10 PM
> *[attachmentid=74663]
> LOCO 64 WAS THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR,THAT ROD PAINTED. BUT DID YOU ALL KNOW THE FIRST LOWRIDER THAT ROD POWELL PAINTED WAS NEW STYLE'S
> "THE BLUE MULE",PAINTED BACK IN 1979........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2507988[/snapback]​*


I think he mentioned that in an article in Airbrush Action magazine...He said that he started the lowrider paint style?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 14 2004, 05:08 PM
> *I'll take best under construction of the year at Vegas 05. na, jk Notorious has that sewn up :biggrin:
> [snapback]2506093[/snapback]​*


You sure? 
If that was a class, it could get very interesting.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=75046]
[attachmentid=75045]
[attachmentid=75044]


HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS OF THE "BLUE MULE"


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 15 2004, 10:09 PM
> *[attachmentid=75046]
> [attachmentid=75045]
> [attachmentid=75044]
> ...


 man bro that car is bad!!!! i can appreciate that car and the fact the paint is 25 yrs old!!! and hey what about that visor...never seen that before....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 15 2004, 04:18 PM
> *You sure?
> If that was a class, it could get very interesting.
> [snapback]2510371[/snapback]​*



I'll take my car in primer, on a chrome body dolly


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2004, 09:43 AM
> *I'll take my car in primer, on a chrome body dolly
> [snapback]2512696[/snapback]​*


chrome body dolly... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice------------------i like your car bro-------and to have it preserved from the 70's is almost unheard of bro.............:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 14 2004, 10:10 PM
> *[attachmentid=74663]
> LOCO 64 WAS THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR,THAT ROD PAINTED. BUT DID YOU ALL KNOW THE FIRST LOWRIDER THAT ROD POWELL PAINTED WAS NEW STYLE'S
> "THE BLUE MULE",PAINTED BACK IN 1979........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2507988[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 16 2004, 10:12 AM
> *nice------------------i like your car bro-------and to have it preserved from the 70's is almost unheard of bro.............:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2512820[/snapback]​*


aint that the truth....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 16 2004, 10:12 AM
> *nice------------------i like your car bro-------and to have it preserved from the 70's is almost unheard of bro.............:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2512820[/snapback]​*



THANKS BRO......TWO WORDS "GARAGE KEPT." BELIEVE IT OR NOT I DRIVE THE CAR TO THE INDIVIDUALS FRESNO CAR SHOW FROM THE BAY AREA EVERY YEAR.
THIS CAR IS TRUE RIDER I DRIVE IT TO EVERY SHOW AND EVENT, I PUT ON A TRAILER ONCE TO GO TO L.A. :thumbsup: .................PAULY


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is great bro--------ya i missed that blvd show that you took it to......i would like to have seen it in person---there are a few things that are not my style on it but to each his/ her own...but over-all the car looks great--------keep it up and protected bro..............maybe we will meet eachother one day and have a chat about lincolns.....:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 16 2004, 10:52 PM
> *THANKS BRO......TWO WORDS "GARAGE KEPT."  BELIEVE IT OR NOT I DRIVE THE CAR TO THE INDIVIDUALS FRESNO CAR SHOW FROM THE BAY AREA EVERY YEAR.
> THIS CAR IS TRUE RIDER I DRIVE IT TO  EVERY SHOW AND EVENT, I PUT ON A TRAILER ONCE TO GO TO L.A. :thumbsup: .................PAULY
> [snapback]2515253[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 18 2004, 01:51 AM
> *:worship:
> [snapback]2518858[/snapback]​*



I miss those days
:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i second that bro------------------:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2004, 12:12 PM
> *I miss those days
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2528053[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

all time favorite-------------but i like the flaked roof better-------------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 18 2004, 12:51 AM
> *:worship:
> [snapback]2518858[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know...this isnt very appealing to me....


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2004, 09:42 PM
> *i dont know...this isnt very appealing to me....
> 
> 
> ...




even if it dont have appeal to everyone, its still one of the most legendary theme cars of all time.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 22 2004, 07:47 PM
> *even if it dont have appeal to everyone, [snapback]2533935[/snapback]​*



whoa whoa whoa wait a minute, did u just say not everyone has to like all cars???


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2004, 10:38 AM
> *whoa whoa whoa wait a minute, did u just say not everyone has to like all cars???
> [snapback]2535280[/snapback]​*




Notorious is slippin' he said something positive :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

one day he says a lowrider is this this and that.....next day he says not everyone has to like it ? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

as i mentioned before not everyone is going to like every car out there-----------there are alot of cars that i personally have seen that are not my style or what i would have done to the car etc---but i still give the owners props for the hard work and effort that they put into it................the "star car" was a car that was built way back in the day-------late 70's early 80's and it did command attention back then and still does to many of the old lowriders and young riders who still remember it-----------i myself do not like the body style of the car but the work involed in placing all the michael jackson "real" photographs into the paint is where i give lots of props..............cars like this one are not for everyone but they still kept the lowrider light glowing in a time when it almost went out...................peace


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 23 2004, 12:43 PM
> *as i mentioned before not everyone is going to like every car out there-----------there are alot of cars that i personally have seen that are not my style or what i would have done to the car etc---but i still give the owners props for the hard work and effort that they put into it................the "star car" was a car that was built way back in the day-------late 70's early 80's and it did command attention back then and still does to many of the old lowriders and young riders who still remember it-----------i myself do not like the body style of the car but the work involed in placing all the michael jackson "real" photographs into the paint is where i give lots of props..............cars like this one are not for everyone but they still kept the lowrider light glowing in a time when it almost went out...................peace
> [snapback]2535515[/snapback]​*




it was all good when he built the car, but now kids are probably running away crying when they see that car.


lol, j/k.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

mario jr and albert took euro's to a whole new level boys and girls-------------imagine that these are both "hatchbacks"--------------------that is customizing at it's finest ...............:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 24 2004, 12:21 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2538515[/snapback]​*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

what's not to like, it has classic 70's style...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 24 2004, 10:26 AM
> *mario jr and albert took euro's to a whole new level boys and girls-------------imagine that these are both "hatchbacks"--------------------that is customizing at it's finest ...............:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2539117[/snapback]​*


Yes they did take it to a new level...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to the DeAlba's


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

the art is gone, because people are buying big body fleetwoods and leaving the original paint on them.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

guess whos this young guy.....


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 09:16 AM
> *ya..i knew 1 for sure i think on the drivers side---but i could not recall if he had two or not.....................next question----name 1 of the first cars to have chrome under carriage---- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2492744[/snapback]​*


I believe Charlie Lopez from the "Classics" (Santa Ana, Calif) back in 1978 had a chrome undercarriage on his 49 Merc. 2nd version (red) , it also featured a complete glass roof and gull-wing doors. The Car was featured on the Poster for LowRider magazine's first Super show held at the LA convention center in 1979. The car was also featured in it's first version (silver flake with hot pink patterns), on the cover for Street Rodder magazine on Noverber 74. the car was one of the first Lowriders to be a cover car on a non lowriding publication.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Dec 27 2004, 11:23 PM
> *I believe Charlie Lopez from the "Classics" (Santa Ana, Calif)  back in 1978 had a chrome undercarriage on his 49 Merc. 2 version (red) , it also featured a complete glass roof and gull-wing doors.  The Car was featured on the Poster for LowRider magazine's first Super show held at the LA convention center in 1979.  The car was also featured in it's first version (silver flake with hot pink patterns), on the cover for Street Rodder magazine on Noverber 74.  the car was one of the first Lowriders to be a cover car on a non lowriding publication.
> [snapback]2547989[/snapback]​*



Leave it for you to answer the hard questions. :biggrin: 


Whats up Zeke????


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 10 2004, 08:57 AM
> *yes bean--------------"ALTERED IMAGE" was the first car that i remember to bring the tilt front end into lowriding.......ralph is definately an inovator and was ahead of the times....if i recall correctly he had 1 pump for sure maybe 2 and they were not in the trunk---they were mounted inside the frame rails under the rear of the car next to the gas tank........they next year "LOCO 64" had a tilt to......... :biggrin:  my favorite car-----------"ALTERED IMAGE"..:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2492684[/snapback]​*


Probably the first show car to have a tilt front end was a car called the "Golden Sands" it was built by customizer Don Williams in 1953 /1954 for Byron King Jr, it was a 1952 Buick Super Convertible, with a steel removable top made from a 1952 Lincoln Capri, the body was channeled (dropped) eight inches and the deck lid was made from a 49 Hudson hood. The quarters and the custom bumpers were made from 1952 cadillac components. I'm not sure what color the car was due to the only pics I have are in black and white. The Car is also featured in Custom Cars 1954 Annual. Note: The "Golden Sands" was built 30+ years before "Altered Image".


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

who painted "TANTALIZER"64.....??? 


well bean i think that would be steve.. fernandez

if so he also painted ''punch 84'''


on a side note bean anthonys seducer was painted by willie the same one that painted johns s.s.player and el greengo....he painted the multi color top on altered image also ...seducer was painted when willie was still in h/s ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 28 2004, 12:33 AM
> *who painted "TANTALIZER"64.....???
> well bean i think that would be steve.. fernandez
> 
> ...



willie is one awesome painter thats for damn sure.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 28 2004, 12:33 AM
> *who painted "TANTALIZER"64.....???
> well bean i think that would be steve.. fernandez
> 
> ...


how about who painted the " Entertainer, '77 Pontiac Grand Prix, Donald Zavala" 
it almost looks like the same style....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i like this.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Individuals Texas


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Individuals Car Club Texas


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

youre right richee, much of the art is gone. i dont think its because most dont want to do an artistic style car. the problem is most are not going to pay 8 grand and above to get that real nice paint job. goes into street riding or show philosophies. i was eating today at a restaurant and was looking out the window and saw four lifted cars roll by the end of me eating. all g bodies, all stock paint or primered. the stock paints being beat up. also saw an excursion with "artistic" aka "lowrider type" paint. thought it looked odd, nice, but odd. a lot of people arent doing detail work on the cars as much anymore. either they dont know how, dont care or just being cheap.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 2 2005, 07:09 PM
> *youre right richee, much of the art is gone. i dont think its because most dont want to do an artistic style car. the problem is most are not going to pay 8 grand and above to get that real nice paint job. goes into street riding or show philosophies. i was eating today at a restaurant and was looking out the window and saw four lifted cars roll by the end of me eating. all g bodies, all stock paint or primered. the stock paints being beat up. also saw an excursion with "artistic" aka "lowrider type" paint. thought it looked odd, nice, but odd. a lot of people arent doing detail work on the cars as much anymore. either they dont know how, dont care or just being cheap.
> [snapback]2564784[/snapback]​*




Also, times have changed... Before lowriding was about making a show car, with turning bucket seats, biscuit tucks, mirrors, etc... Usually the car wasn't a driveable car, it was a "show" only car. I guess people prefer to have a car that they can have as a driver than show only... 

When was the last time you saw evil 63, loco 64, and las vegas driving down your street? 



WAZAH AMIGO!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

BLAH!!! Double post 



WAZAH AMIGO!!!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah but as you seen in the elysian park pic (or the dam pics). you see lifestyle, southside, elite, and others driving show and show type vehicles. doesnt have to have candy or a pearl, but nice to see them clean. why i dont care much for a lot of these hopping videos with cars falling apart, no bumpers. just cause it has a mural or two, and couple pieces of chrome, such as the arms doesnt make it "nice". no detail in most of them. enjoyed the streetstars video, they might not go very high but cars look they werent built just to hop. i agree with you amigo, cars were meant to be driven. its also nice to see those cars that keep you looking for hours due to great creativity


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 2 2005, 01:35 PM
> *:biggrin: Individuals Texas
> [snapback]2564051[/snapback]​*



Here's the next ??? Which one of these cars isn't lifted?
:0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i said "LOWRIDER"----NOT SHOW CAR-------some how the car that you describe sounds like a "kustom" to me-------not a lowrider--------show pictures ... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Dec 27 2004, 09:50 PM
> *Probably the first show car to have a tilt front end was a car called the "Golden Sands" it was built by customizer Don Williams in 1953 /1954 for Byron King Jr, it was a 1952 Buick Super Convertible, with a steel removable top made from a 1952 Lincoln Capri, the body was channeled (dropped) eight inches and the deck lid was made from a 49 Hudson hood. The quarters and the custom bumpers were made from 1952 cadillac components.  I'm not sure what color the car was due to the only pics I have are in black and white.  The Car is also featured in Custom Cars 1954 Annual.  Note:  The "Golden Sands" was built 30+ years before "Altered Image".
> [snapback]2548105[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 3 2005, 12:07 PM
> *i said "LOWRIDER"----NOT SHOW CAR-------some how the car that you describe sounds like a "kustom" to me-------not a lowrider--------show pictures ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2566554[/snapback]​*



O Shit Richee, you just opened up the ?? What is a Lowrider? :uh: :uh: ----- I agree with you though :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 3 2005, 01:09 PM
> *O Shit Richee, you just opened up the ?? What is a Lowrider? :uh:  :uh: ----- I agree with you though :biggrin:
> [snapback]2566557[/snapback]​*



instagating like always I see. :uh:  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

welcome back bro--------------have not seen you on here in a while--------:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 2 2005, 07:09 PM
> *youre right richee, much of the art is gone. i dont think its because most dont want to do an artistic style car. the problem is most are not going to pay 8 grand and above to get that real nice paint job. goes into street riding or show philosophies. i was eating today at a restaurant and was looking out the window and saw four lifted cars roll by the end of me eating. all g bodies, all stock paint or primered. the stock paints being beat up. also saw an excursion with "artistic" aka "lowrider type" paint. thought it looked odd, nice, but odd. a lot of people arent doing detail work on the cars as much anymore. either they dont know how, dont care or just being cheap.
> [snapback]2564784[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 3 2005, 12:11 PM
> *instagating like always I see.  :uh:    :biggrin:    :0
> [snapback]2566566[/snapback]​*




:dunno: :dunno: I don't even know what a Lowrider is anymore. I guess it is anything that the owner says it is. Someone on here told me his Accord was more of a Lowrider than mine because it has Kandy custom, and my paint is stock?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nope "zeke" opened up the question------------the car he describes to me sounds like what the "kustom" crowd has been doing and are still doing for years...........so i wanted to see pictures....there was and is a very fine line between the kustoms and lowriders in the 50's-60's but still a different style-----ust like the hot rods and kustoms.............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 3 2005, 11:09 AM
> *O Shit Richee, you just opened up the ?? What is a Lowrider? :uh:  :uh: ----- I agree with you though :biggrin:
> [snapback]2566557[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Well back to the original ??. I think the og painters have disappeared, retired. There really doesn't seem to be anyone out there that can lay paints like they did back then, or they are just too lazy or too damn expensive. Try to get Mario G to paint a car. It would be a nightmare. Trying to get Walt to stripe a car takes patience. I notice a LOT of people are going solid colors now, and throwing lotsa striping and leafing to "substitute" patterns. :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is true b............lots of painters are not looking to do full patterned or flaked out cars anymore---and i think alot of it has to do w/ the fact that the customers want the car out in weeks----and that is not what a custom pain job is all about---like the 59 that levi just painted------i know that did not take weeks to do------more like months........and since no one has patience anymore the painters rather not mess w/ it so they quote high prices to discourage most people--------that separates the men from the boys bro-------------in addition i think that the new generation of painters don't want to learn about custom painting---and to make it worst to many people i see rely on what h.o.k tells them-------if h.o.k does not make it then it must not exsist------------wrong----------they just don't know how to do it...in a simple form......... :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

most people i know in lowriding who "dabble" with painting want to learn how to kandy and do graphics. the problem is at times they want to jump out and do custom work before they can even do a stock paint. they read stuff, or listen to what "they heard" and then go about telling a painter who has done it for years they dont know what they are doing. so they start painting the wrong way from the start. then the collision work comes into play. a painter has more incentive BANGING out these insurance jobs quicker while your car get locked in the back lot somewhere in "paint prison". now adays you also dont have a lot of "older guys" in many of these clubs saying "that looks bad, you should do it this way" people get defensive and dont want to hear that something MIGHT be wrong with the way they did something. brandon is right, you get a lot of the crazy pinstripe jobs now adays. just a different trend, but sometimes they use it to hide things.


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 3 2005, 11:07 AM
> *i said "LOWRIDER"----NOT SHOW CAR-------some how the car that you describe sounds like a "kustom" to me-------not a lowrider--------show pictures ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2566554[/snapback]​*


Ok Richie,

So what was a custom lowrider show car called in the 40's and 50's??? A KUSTOM!!!! Do your home work! Lowriding didn't start in the 70's as you may believe. Show me any picture of a lowrider from the 40', 50's and early 60's... its a Kustom...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Dippinit:


all of the cars are lifted... nice eh? three of those are getting new paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 3 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Dippinit:
> all of the cars are lifted... nice eh? three of those are getting new paint jobs  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2567896[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 the red one looked stock, my bad, nice ass cars tho. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

who's painting them nacho............ :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 3 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Dippinit:
> all of the cars are lifted... nice eh? three of those are getting new paint jobs  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2567896[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 4 2005, 11:02 AM
> *who's painting them nacho............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2569535[/snapback]​*



someone in Texas 
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: jk


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you never know-----------they might send them to cali............. :biggrin: when is your car getting locked up bro--------i mean taken to the shop...... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 10:27 AM
> *someone in Texas
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin: jk
> [snapback]2569592[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 4 2005, 12:35 PM
> *you never know-----------they might send them to cali............. :biggrin: when is your car getting locked up bro--------i mean taken to the shop...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2569765[/snapback]​*


Albert said Febuary it goes in.  Should be almost done this year. I have everything I need, just waiting on painters, stripers, and chromers, you know the ususal. :uh:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Albert said Febuary it goes in.    Should be almost done this year. I have everything I need, just waiting on painters, stripers, and chromers, you know the ususal.  :uh:
> [snapback]2569784[/snapback]​*


Everything?


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 4 2005, 12:47 PM
> *Everything?
> :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2569811[/snapback]​*



saving the best for last---------- OSIS :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

back to topic,art has gone any where it has just innovated,let the old times go and get with the new!!!there alot good cars being built nationwide as we speak!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 4 2005, 01:21 PM
> *back to topic,art has gone any where it has just innovated,let the old times go and get with the new!!!there alot good cars being built nationwide as we speak!!!
> [snapback]2569933[/snapback]​*


That's like saying stop looking for a 64 Impala and listening to Oldies. get with hip hop, and get a Honda.


----------



## SHAMU (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 02:29 PM
> *That's like saying stop looking for a 64 Impala and listening to Oldies. get with hip hop, and get a Honda.
> [snapback]2569970[/snapback]​*







Lowriding has lost its art, because people forgot about the ROOTS of lowriding.

Or in some cases people are too young to even know, and they dont care enough to pay attention to the history of lowriding.


But ohh well, when some cars are built they belong in a parking lot, the rest belong on a red carpet because some cars are super stars when they get done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHAMU_@Jan 4 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Lowriding has lost its art, because people forgot about the ROOTS of lowriding.
> 
> Or in some cases people are too young to even know, and they dont care enough to pay attention to the history of lowriding.
> ...




:biggrin: I agree-------- just not sure about your user name and avatar?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 02:44 PM
> *:biggrin: I agree-------- just not sure about your user name and avatar?
> [snapback]2570035[/snapback]​*



He is a cool homie, he is just to big to ride in a car though, but he loves lowriding.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 30 2004, 08:43 AM
> *i have been thinking about this for a long time..in fact i was speaking w/ one of my friends from on here the other day and we both agreed.i think that "art" has slowing been vanishing from the lowrider scene.i mean yes you have murals and candy paint jobs etc but what has happened to the "theme cars".where have the true "rolling art" pieces gone??i know that alot of guys are going to disagree and call these type of cars "trailor queens" and all this b.s but the true fact is that these types of vehicles are what made us stand out from the crowd...these cars made us unique in the car building world...and they have vanished.i give big props to the "kustoms guys"...they are still taking parts from various different cars and putting them all together to make unique vehicle! granted the kustom cars do not always look pretty as they are going through there transformations but the end result is usually great! i know that there are still a few builders out there who are keeping this tradition alive but for the most part all i see is the same types of cars w/ all stock lights, molding, bumpers etc w/ different color paint, rims,hydros and interior styles....same body lines etc.....nothing stands out! these are just my opinions but i just feel that cars like "las vegas","altered image" "the star car" even "gypsy rose" in it's prime have to give someone out there inspiration.....i think the lowrider bike class is still living this type of art...lots of unique bikes out there like "wolverine" "the crow" etc----theme bikes that flow through the entire bike.........these are just my opinions and you can agree or disagree--------but i feel that the "art has slowly left our lifestyle!!"
> 
> richee
> ...



I agree!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 4 2005, 01:57 PM
> *He is a cool homie, he is just to big to ride in a car though, but he loves lowriding.
> [snapback]2570080[/snapback]​*





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was thinking more seriously, that maybe he is a performer and rides Shamu at San Diego Zoo :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i know------here is a good contest---------------------"car clubs only though"........lets see who can produce a lowrider car that shamu can ride in............but you have to do it w/ only $10,000 and all labor must be donated.......:roflmao: :roflmao:------ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 4 2005, 12:57 PM
> *He is a cool homie, he is just to big to ride in a car though, but he loves lowriding.
> [snapback]2570080[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 12:29 PM
> *That's like saying stop looking for a 64 Impala and listening to Oldies. get with hip hop, and get a Honda.
> [snapback]2569970[/snapback]​*


or go pimp my ride style with the nice spray canned door jams and tv under the cars. also, far few people have innovated, i can think of only a handful of people off the top of my head in the last 5 or so years, nothing like some of the stuff we saw around pre 97'


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

yup------------wow they actually did the jams on that ride---they usually leave them and under the hood etc the same old stock color--------grease and all------:roflmao: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 4 2005, 03:06 PM
> *or go pimp my ride style with the nice spray canned door jams and  tv under the cars. also, far few people have innovated, i can think of only a handful of people off the top of my head in the last 5 or so years, nothing like some of the stuff we saw around pre 97'
> [snapback]2570650[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

haha, 2shae Richee. tweed for everybody


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 4 2005, 10:02 AM
> *who's painting them nacho............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2569535[/snapback]​*



like dippinit said... someone in texas?!?!?! hahahaha


Hello to Richee, Dippinit, orangecounty58, notorious 67, andHonda64 <~~~ j.k. hahahaa


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup bro.................. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 4 2005, 04:34 PM
> *like dippinit said... someone in texas?!?!?! hahahaha
> Hello to Richee, Dippinit, orangecounty58, notorious 67, andHonda64 <~~~ j.k. hahahaa
> [snapback]2571029[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 4 2005, 06:34 PM
> *like dippinit said... someone in texas?!?!?! hahahaha
> Hello to Richee, Dippinit, orangecounty58, notorious 67, andHonda64 <~~~ j.k. hahahaa
> [snapback]2571029[/snapback]​*



whats up Nacho :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


whats up Richee, Eric and Brandon???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


lmmfao @ Honda64


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

SUP BRO-----you hot rodder you------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 4 2005, 04:50 PM
> *whats up Nacho  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats up Richee, Eric and Brandon????????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lmmfao @ Honda64
> [snapback]2571085[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 4 2005, 07:12 PM
> *SUP BRO-----you hot rodder you------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2571122[/snapback]​*



you know me homie, always thinking about CUSTOMIZING something.


me and my homie Jose are always on the brain storm.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hahaha, glad you liked the honda64 hahaa


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i hear ya bro-------------my compa is a "kustom" car builder----we brainstorm all the time too---just don't always agree-------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 4 2005, 05:16 PM
> *you know me homie, always thinking about CUSTOMIZING something.
> me and my homie Jose are always on the brain storm.
> [snapback]2571135[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 4 2005, 07:23 PM
> *i hear ya bro-------------my compa is a "kustom" car builder----we brainstorm all the time too---just don't always agree-------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2571165[/snapback]​*




Man, Richee this topic is the best ever Bro, I mean, I look back at what got me into lowriding, and aside from seeing a few lowriders at the local "world of wheels" show as a kid and seeing them in a few movies "Corvette Summer" and Eddie Moneys video "Shakin" as well as seeing them on a few Cheech and Chong flicks, I have always viewed lowriding as an art, but it does seem to be slipping away, I got into lowriding deeply at the later age of 15 when I picked up my first issue of LRM in 1990 it had Joe Rays Rivi on the cover, and even to this day, he is the biggest influence to me, he has even given me some insight on building my 67, and so have you Richee, its homies like you that will keep the art alive, and if building a lowrider with a theme becomes out of style, then fuck it, I will be out of style for the rest of my life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 4 2005, 06:33 PM
> *Man, Richee this topic is the best ever Bro, I mean, I look back at what got me into lowriding, and aside from seeing a few lowriders at the local "world of wheels" show as a kid and seeing them in a few movies "Corvette Summer" and Eddie Moneys video "Shakin" as well as seeing them on a few Cheech and Chong flicks, I have always viewed lowriding as an art, but it does seem to be slipping away, I got into lowriding deeply at the later age of 15 when I picked up my first issue of LRM in 1990 it had Joe Rays Rivi on the cover, and even to this day, he is the biggest influence to me, he has even given me some insight on building my 67, and so have you Richee, its homies like you that will keep the art alive, and if building a lowrider with a theme becomes out of style, then fuck it, I will be out of style for the rest of my life.
> [snapback]2571200[/snapback]​*




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: It's dedication and love like this that gets me all teary eyed.------jk :biggrin: That was touching tho.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 07:38 PM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  It's dedication and love like this that gets me all teary eyed.------jk :biggrin: That was touching tho.
> [snapback]2571223[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

so maaco paint, rims, and hydros makes a lowrider these days im in the wrong lifestyle. ive been straying away from lowriders for a few years now(exept bikes and model cars) and moving towards kustoms and minitrucks mainly due to the level of work put into them, shit you dont see in lowriders anymore. even those beat the fuck hotrods look cool compared to the ever so copied blue and white 64 impala


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 06:38 PM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  It's dedication and love like this that gets me all teary eyed.------jk :biggrin: That was touching tho.
> [snapback]2571223[/snapback]​*




It made me look at the picture I have of you when you first saw Orgullo Mex :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

jk :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 07:45 PM
> *jk :biggrin:
> [snapback]2571255[/snapback]​*



damnit brandon, I weigh alot more than that, I dont weigh much, but I would weigh that guy, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 4 2005, 06:51 PM
> *damnit brandon, I weigh alot more than that, I dont weigh much, but I would weigh that guy, lol.
> [snapback]2571276[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: jus messin wit ya. when are you coming out again?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

art sux if i wanted to see art id go to france


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 07:59 PM
> *:biggrin: jus messin wit ya. when are you coming out again?
> [snapback]2571309[/snapback]​*




well I am going to Pheonix in March and then Fontana LRM show, but I will be in LA sometime on "vacation" and me and my wife are also going to Disney Land this year on our 1st anniversery. I will also probably go to the SD show.


But its cool if you buy me dinner though. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2005, 08:01 PM
> *art sux if i wanted to see art id go to france
> [snapback]2571315[/snapback]​*



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Che bella cosa 
e' na jurnata 'e sole 
n'aria serena 
doppo na tempesta! 
Pe' ll'aria fresca 
pare gia' na festa 
Che bella cosa 
na jurnata 'e sole 
Ma n'atu sole 
cchiu bello oi ne' 
'O sole mio 
sta nfronte a te! 
'o sole, 'o sole mio 
sta nfronte a te! 
sta nfronte a te! 

Lu'cene e' llastre 
d''a fenesta toia 
'na lavannara 
canta e se ne vanta 
e pe' tramente 
torce, spanne e canta 
Lu'cene 'e llastre 
d''a fenesta toia 

Ma n'atu sole 
cchiu bello oi ne' 
'o sole mio 
sta nfronte a te! 
'o sole, 'o sole mio 
sta nfronte a te! 
sta nfronte a te! 

Quanno fa notte 
e 'o sole se ne scenne 
me vene quase 
'na malincunia 
sotto 'a fenesta 
toia restarria 
Quanno fa notte 
e 'o sole se ne scenne 

Ma n'atu sole 
cchiu bello oi ne' 
'o sole mio 
sta nfronte a te! 
'o sole, 'o sole mio 
sta nfronte a te! 
sta nfronte a te!


VIVA L' FORZA DEI LEONNI!!!
VIVA L' ITALIA BELLA DEI MIO CORAOZON :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2005, 06:01 PM
> *art sux if i wanted to see art id go to france
> [snapback]2571315[/snapback]​*



ill take you here cabron
http://www.louvre.fr/
so you can aspire not to paint cars stock colors anymore


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 5 2005, 12:00 AM
> *ill take you here cabron
> http://www.louvre.fr/
> so you can aspire not to paint cars stock colors anymore
> [snapback]2572932[/snapback]​*



ill stick with my stock colors


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 05:38 PM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  It's dedication and love like this that gets me all teary eyed.------jk :biggrin: That was touching tho.
> [snapback]2571223[/snapback]​*


dammit B!! always talking shit..you ruined the moment for me fool!!!!


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2005, 12:29 PM
> *That's like saying stop looking for a 64 Impala and listening to Oldies. get with hip hop, and get a Honda.
> [snapback]2569970[/snapback]​*


thats the way close minded person would take,but thats not what i meant


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 5 2005, 10:21 AM
> *thats the way close minded person would take,but thats not what i meant
> [snapback]2573553[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: I know what you meant :biggrin:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 09:25 AM
> *:biggrin: I know what you meant :biggrin:
> [snapback]2573560[/snapback]​*


suuuure you did :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

exactly-------------oooooo now he is all apologetic an shi.....hahaha


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 5 2005, 02:32 PM
> *suuuure you did  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574469[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin: just like to instigate :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 04:57 PM
> *exactly-------------oooooo now he is all apologetic an shi.....hahaha
> [snapback]2574575[/snapback]​*




thats how them instagators are.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 04:00 PM
> *thats how them instagators are.
> [snapback]2574590[/snapback]​*



I learned from the best in the business--------- OGCADDY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:0 ......................:roflmao:--------thems fighting words......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 03:09 PM
> *I learned from the best in the business--------- OGCADDY    :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574622[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

oginstigator


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i cant wait to see DIPPINIT at a show..ima chin check that fool..











jk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

I hear he is making a come back.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

who is making a comeback? dippinit?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nah he is not making a come back---------he is making a...... "better step back".................. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 03:29 PM
> *I hear he is making a come back.
> [snapback]2574709[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 5 2005, 05:31 PM
> *who is making a comeback? dippinit?
> [snapback]2574714[/snapback]​*




OGCADDY, I talked to that fool today.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahahaha..."a better step back"..now that was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ya i talked to him the other day too......he had posted up some crap caddy he got in cali.......he is still a punk........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 03:38 PM
> *OGCADDY, I talked to that fool today.
> [snapback]2574755[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 5 2005, 04:24 PM
> *i cant wait to see DIPPINIT at a show..ima chin check that fool..
> jk :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574687[/snapback]​*


you better just get those pumps taken care of :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

they are already in my garage--------$$$ talks.............. :0 --and "blackmail" does too......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 03:48 PM
> *you better just get those pumps taken care of :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574807[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

i'm like the muslim that says, ALA ALA ALA!!!!!


ALA CHINGADA CABRONES!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 04:49 PM
> *they are already in my garage--------$$$ talks.............. :0 --and "blackmail" does too......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574818[/snapback]​*



I knew it, when push comes to shove, he with the green walks away the winner :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah but my car takes priority over both youralls cuz mine runs!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 






j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 5 2005, 03:51 PM
> *yeah but my car takes priority over both youralls cuz mine runs!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574828[/snapback]​*



it runs away because that shit makes my honda look like a traditional chevy hahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 5 2005, 04:51 PM
> *yeah but my car takes priority over both youralls cuz mine runs!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574828[/snapback]​*




mine runs too---------- my credit card bill up every month


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 03:52 PM
> *it runs away because that shit makes my honda look like a traditional chevy hahahaa  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574831[/snapback]​*


oh now you too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its okay bro....everyone has a little rivi envy in them.....just come to terms with it...then release the anger bro...its gets better after that


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

or if you push the dolly down the drive way-----------at least you can do that-----my jackstands don't roll......... :angry: 


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 03:54 PM
> *mine runs too---------- my credit card bill up every month
> [snapback]2574837[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 03:54 PM
> *mine runs too---------- my credit card bill up every month
> [snapback]2574837[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: true :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 5 2005, 03:56 PM
> *oh now you too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its okay bro....everyone has a little rivi envy in them.....just come to terms with it...then release the anger bro...its gets better after that
> [snapback]2574843[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

dont make me make some calls to the PHX RIDERZ CHAPTER....ill pay some guys off during elections...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 03:57 PM
> *or if you push the dolly down the drive way-----------at least you can do that-----my jackstands don't roll......... :angry:
> [snapback]2574849[/snapback]​*


hahahahahahaha......


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 5 2005, 04:03 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> dont make me make some calls to the PHX RIDERZ CHAPTER....ill pay some guys off during elections...
> [snapback]2574874[/snapback]​*



pay them off for what? I am the PRESIDENT OF PHOENIX RIDERZ hahahaa :biggrin: and other car clubs that will remain nameless LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 5 2005, 05:03 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> dont make me make some calls to the PHX RIDERZ CHAPTER....ill pay some guys off during elections...
> [snapback]2574874[/snapback]​*



careful what you say, Nacho is also president of Premier :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 04:05 PM
> *careful what you say, Nacho is also president of Premier :0
> [snapback]2574880[/snapback]​*



YEAH!!! Once i get the CNC machine, imma have all of my Premier Car Club on OSC custom made Hydraulics... some sick ass shit too hahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ya........vomit sick........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 04:06 PM
> *YEAH!!! Once i get the CNC machine, imma have all of my Premier Car Club on OSC custom made Hydraulics... some sick ass shit too hahahaa :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574881[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Premier is a french word that means: 
1 : first in position, rank, or importance

Individuals:
1. a particular being or thing as distinguished from a class or collection:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

this is not foreign language class nacho-----------the only french i need are highlights and antennas...............an occasional french fry..................but i do like the definition of "PREMIER"


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Premier is a french word that means:
> 1 : first in position, rank, or importance
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 05:10 PM
> *Premier is a french word that means:
> 1 : first in position, rank, or importance
> 
> ...



funny thing is, you joke around, but you do come up with some knowlegeable shit sometimes.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 04:10 PM
> *ya........vomit sick........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574897[/snapback]​*



here son... LOL


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ya on rare ooccasion........................ :biggrin: .............no but really nacho is a good homie and he does have lots of knowledge--and the papers to back it up--------even though he bought those in macarthur park......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 04:14 PM
> *funny thing is, you joke around, but you do come up with some knowlegeable shit sometimes.
> [snapback]2574907[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 04:12 PM
> *this is not foreign language class nacho-----------the only french i need are highlights and antennas...............an occasional french fry..................but i do like the definition of "PREMIER"
> [snapback]2574903[/snapback]​*



HEY NOW!!!


my great grandma was 1st generation Mexican... She was a french descendant... 

Part that sucks, I have tried to find the French last name and I can't... During the battle of Tehuantepec vs. France, the french citizens in Oaxaca changed their last names to spanish names or married spanish quickly and forgot about the "french" side to save their lives. Since the french wanted that part of mexico for their natural harbor, in tehuantepec. Frenchies wanted to take over, Mexicans didn't like it, thus you have the battle, and frenchies lost... Thus, my family french side married Spanish, and my grandmother married my grandfather who was a Zapotec descendent... 

Porfirio Diaz the Mexican dictator and my G.grandma both come from the same town of Oaxaca, both french descendents, both Diaz... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 04:17 PM
> *ya on rare ooccasion........................ :biggrin: .............no but really nacho is a good homie and he does have lots of knowledge--and the papers to back it up--------even though he bought those in macarthur park......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574916[/snapback]​*




naw man, that's Salvadorean hood, I went to Huntington Park @ El Gallo Jiro... Have you ever seen the Driver license? instead of an eagle they have a gallo hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

my great great grandfather was french---don't know anything about him but that and my great great grandmother his wife ----was indian-----so i guess we have that in common bro....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 04:20 PM
> *HEY NOW!!!
> my great grandma was 1st generation Mexican... She was a french descendant...
> 
> ...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i thank the french for french fries and french toast


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 05:27 PM
> *my great great grandfather was french---don't know anything about him but that and my great great grandmother his wife ----was indian-----so i guess we have that in common bro....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2574954[/snapback]​*


I thought your familia was from SanFed?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

One of the only flags from the battle...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

some are------------the ones that were born here in cali are from san fer-------trip out on this my grandmothers(mom's mom and dad's mom) knew eachother when they were children growning up in san fernando-------my mom's brother married my dad's cousin and my mom and dad met when my dad's cousins sister got married------------- :biggrin: ...i'm 3rd generation chicano.........from san fernando cali


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 05:06 PM
> *I thought your familia was from SanFed?
> [snapback]2574981[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 06:11 PM
> *some are------------the ones that were born here in cali are from san fer-------trip out on this my grandmothers(mom's mom and dad's mom) knew eachother when they were children growning up in san fernando-------my mom's brother married my dad's cousin and my mom and dad met when my dad's cousins sister got married------------- :biggrin: ...i'm 3rd generation chicano.........from san fernando cali
> [snapback]2574998[/snapback]​*



small world. I heard Abel is your first primo also?------ jk :biggrin: 

sell me the Cutlass----


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:-----ya and johnny's yours------------you don't want my cutlass bro........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 05:16 PM
> *small world. I heard Abel is your first primo also?------ jk :biggrin:
> 
> sell me the Cutlass----
> [snapback]2575016[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice bro---------really nice--------------:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 05:08 PM
> *One of the only flags from the battle...
> [snapback]2574986[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 5 2005, 06:20 PM
> *:roflmao:-----ya and johnny's yours------------you don't want my cutlass bro........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575029[/snapback]​*



that's messed up  I don't look like this dude. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

3rd gen chicano, 1st gen here hahaha


Version 1.0 hahaha


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

people need wagons in their lives. maybe a 61?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 08:02 PM
> *3rd gen chicano, 1st gen here hahaha
> Version 1.0 hahaha
> [snapback]2575191[/snapback]​*



i white :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


but I am Nacho's primo.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 06:07 PM
> *i white  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> but I am Nacho's primo.
> [snapback]2575221[/snapback]​*



hahahaha :biggrin: PRIMO HIJO DE LA CH_NGADA!!! HOW AR JU DOeng :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I found a set of new 5.20's I was gonna take, but there was a perro guarding them.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 06:10 PM
> *I found a set of new 5.20's I was gonna take,  but there was a perro guarding them.
> [snapback]2575241[/snapback]​*




PERRO HIJO DE TU PERRA MADRE!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 08:10 PM
> *I found a set of new 5.20's I was gonna take,  but there was a perro guarding them.
> [snapback]2575241[/snapback]​*




I love that perro, if I was a perro, he would be my primo for sure.


I wish I could bring him with me to CA, he loves meeting new people. But he has to stay here and gaurd the fort where I keep all my rare parts at.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 07:13 PM
> *I love that perro, if I was a perro, he would be my primo for sure.
> I wish I could bring him with me to CA, he loves meeting new people. But he has to stay here and gaurd the fort where I keep all my rare parts at.
> [snapback]2575264[/snapback]​*



I saw the pics of his bro. Is he in charge of guarding the Pescos?
Damn, you must have to bring 50#'s of steak home a night to feed those pinche perros. :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 06:13 PM
> *I love that perro, if I was a perro, he would be my primo for sure.
> I wish I could bring him with me to CA, he loves meeting new people. But he has to stay here and gaurd the fort where I keep all my rare parts at.
> [snapback]2575264[/snapback]​*



hahaha, you must had gone to see that movie, "Spanglish" lol damn white people, can't see a movie bc they want to act it out in real life all of a sudden... I bet you're going to take back a Mexican chic to take care of your house from L.A. also huh??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 08:16 PM
> *hahaha, you must had gone to see that movie, "Spanglish" lol damn white people, can't see a movie bc they want to act it out in real life all of a sudden... I bet you're going to take back a Mexican chic to take care of your house from L.A. also huh??? LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575273[/snapback]​*



no, not to take care of my house.



but to take care of some "business"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 5 2005, 07:16 PM
> *hahaha, you must had gone to see that movie, "Spanglish" lol damn white people, can't see a movie bc they want to act it out in real life all of a sudden... I bet you're going to take back a Mexican chic to take care of your house from L.A. also huh??? LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575273[/snapback]​*



I think Notorious is a Mexican trapped in Hickville USA :biggrin: 
Must be frustrating driving to work everyday behind a 1970 ford Truck with shotgun rack in back window, going 35 on the turnpike. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 08:18 PM
> *I think Notorious is a Mexican trapped in Hickville USA :biggrin:
> Must be frustrating driving to work everyday behind a 1970 ford Truck with shotgun rack in back window, going 35 on the turnpike. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575280[/snapback]​*




man, you pretty much hit the nail on the head.


but you have no idea, until you live here. some fools talk a whole different form of english, I mean, sure I have my accent, but damn, you should hear some people talk out here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 07:17 PM
> *
> but to take care of some "business"
> [snapback]2575278[/snapback]​*



better hope Mrs. Notorious doesn't see this. She will part out the 67------- But if she does, I want the ididit steering column, and $1000 steering wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 06:17 PM
> *no, not to take care of my house.
> but to take care of some "business"
> [snapback]2575278[/snapback]​*




hmmm... you want her to tickle you? hahaha


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 06:21 PM
> *better hope Mrs. Notorious doesn't see this.  She will part out the 67------- But if she does, I want the ididit steering column, and $1000 steering wheel.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575288[/snapback]​*



I don't think she would mind the mex. gal tickling him LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 08:21 PM
> *better hope Mrs. Notorious doesn't see this.  She will part out the 67------- But if she does, I want the ididit steering column, and $1000 steering wheel.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575288[/snapback]​*



:angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 07:26 PM
> *:angel:  :angel:
> [snapback]2575308[/snapback]​*


That's right, cuz in divorce court, they always get the car before the house :angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 06:18 PM
> *I think Notorious is a Mexican trapped in Hickville USA :biggrin:
> Must be frustrating driving to work everyday behind a 1970 ford Truck with shotgun rack in back window, going 35 on the turnpike. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575280[/snapback]​*



hes talked and been with Jose long enough for that to be true. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 5 2005, 07:33 PM
> *hes talked and been with Jose long enough for that to be true.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575335[/snapback]​*



I guess we have to give him credit, he found the way of life despite all the obstacles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2005, 08:35 PM
> *I guess we have to give him credit, he found the way of life despite all the obstacles.
> [snapback]2575339[/snapback]​*




Lucky all the old cats with Impala's are cool with me because they know me from work, some of them wont let anyone else even help them, but if they didnt know me, they would be like "theres the guy with the mexican car". Its gets old, but most of these guys are good people and dont say bullshit like that, but then you always have the fucking white trash red necks too.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 06:39 PM
> *Lucky all the old cats with Impala's are cool with me because they know me from work, some of them wont let anyone else even help them, but if they didnt know me, they would be like "theres the guy with the mexican car".  Its gets old, but most of these guys are good people and dont say bullshit like that, but then you always have the fucking white trash red necks too.
> [snapback]2575352[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

someone was trying to go old school, for sale


























Description:
1964 chev impala, rebuilt 283, auto, (original drivetrain), all rebuilt suspension including shocks, springs, ball joints, bushings, etc. New tires, rally wheels, dual exhaust. Also new front and rear bumpers. Engine compartment is clean and detailed, interior is clean and above average. Best feature of car is custom paint. Candy apple red over silver rainbow flake with red and blue flamework make this car really stand out, especially in the sun. Must be seen in daylight, real attention getter. Great driver, set up as a nostalgic custom from the 60's, or can be made into lowrider with modifications.

it is nostalgic but making it a lowrider with that flame job, hmmmm

guess the pics didnt come out
http://volition.chooseyouritem.com/classic...6000/86311.html


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:--------eric what the hell is that ........... :biggrin:-----------quick someone get some water that 64 is burning up--------------------- :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

damn im sad now.....i thought you liked flames!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

why do you think i stressed............."STAY AWAY FROM THE FLAMES".............:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 6 2005, 02:30 PM
> *damn im sad now.....i thought you liked flames!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2578134[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

too funny..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 6 2005, 03:10 PM
> *too funny..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2578261[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

ready for repaint  and wires :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 6 2005, 04:10 PM
> *too funny..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2578261[/snapback]​*



actually there is truth to joking. now we know how Richee feels


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

flames are for bbq's only...............no shame in my game bro-- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 6 2005, 05:24 PM
> *actually there is truth to joking. now we know how Richee feels
> [snapback]2578661[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 6 2005, 06:27 PM
> *flames are for bbq's only...............no shame in my game bro-- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2578675[/snapback]​*



:0 :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 6 2005, 05:27 PM
> *flames are for bbq's only...............no shame in my game bro-- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2578675[/snapback]​*




alright now Chic

Ano

flames are for carne asada :biggrin: 

HEY WTF!!!

Chic=vieja
Ano=Anus WTF

i'm not a chicano anymore hahaha


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING TO ALL MY PANAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

good morning Nacho!!!! Good morning B!!! Good morning Richee......


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 7 2005, 10:19 AM
> *:biggrin:  GOOD MORNING TO ALL MY PANAS!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2580482[/snapback]​*




good morning.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*HEY RICHEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"SAY HELLO TO LITTLE FRIEND!"*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup bro.............damn i hate rain........... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 7 2005, 08:27 AM
> *good morning Nacho!!!! Good morning B!!! Good morning Richee......
> [snapback]2580499[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 7 2005, 10:41 AM
> *sup bro.............damn i hate rain........... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2580709[/snapback]​*



I like it, -------------- when I'm chillin with my vieja :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is the only time bro-------chillin' inside w/ a nice fire watching movies-----------sucks for working on cars bro.............


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 10:03 AM
> *I like it, -------------- when I'm chillin with my vieja :biggrin:
> [snapback]2580786[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 7 2005, 11:14 AM
> *that is the only time bro-------chillin' inside w/ a nice fire watching movies-----------sucks for working on cars bro.............
> [snapback]2580818[/snapback]​*



I think I'll build a Carlos Santana theme car. what do you think?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

good idea B!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 09:24 AM
> *I think I'll build a Carlos Santana theme car. what do you think?
> [snapback]2580866[/snapback]​*


I think he is off limits to you, he is nor cal property 
:0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

GREAT IDEA.............right on bro...............:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 10:24 AM
> *I think I'll build a Carlos Santana theme car. what do you think?
> [snapback]2580866[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 7 2005, 11:32 AM
> *I think he is off limits to you, he is nor cal property
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...



what's the difference? my NOS parts come from OSIS NOR CAL :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 10:24 AM
> *I think I'll build a Carlos Santana theme car. what do you think?
> [snapback]2580866[/snapback]​*



itll be a TJ theme 

rain is good if you dont have to drive it, have a lot of peeps who cant drive even when its sunny


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 12:24 PM
> *I think I'll build a Carlos Santana theme car. what do you think?
> [snapback]2580866[/snapback]​*



Jim Morrison. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is your theme bro----------- :biggrin: --well for this decade anyway........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Jim Morrison.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581096[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Jim Morrison.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581096[/snapback]​*



Jose Cuervo theme for you buddy the mural will show you passed out at your computer with LIL on the screen and the bottle spilling the "sauce" :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

but on another topic, i did see some bad ass flames on the 66 camaro this week on overhaulin, nice paint , not a lowrider, but nice art


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 7 2005, 12:35 PM
> *Jose Cuervo theme for you buddy the mural will show you passed out at your computer with LIL on the screen and the bottle spilling the "sauce"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581140[/snapback]​*



I think JAck Daniels for Notorious. I think they like that in NC, or Southern Comfort. :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 7 2005, 01:30 PM
> *that is your theme bro----------- :biggrin: --well for this decade anyway........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581116[/snapback]​*



An LA based band, and an LA born lifestyle.



they go good together huh???


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 01:39 PM
> *I think JAck Daniels for Notorious. I think they like that in NC, or Southern Comfort. :0
> [snapback]2581149[/snapback]​*



that used to be my drink of choice, but that was about 20 gallons of Jose Cuevro ago.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

can anyone post up some pics of some of these theme cars i remember seeing them when i was a kid in the magazines and thats what ddrew me in, don't own those magazines anymore please post pics
and what is or was anaconda???pic/info


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

regal if you look in post your rides, their is a topic of posting LRM covers. been some nice flashbacks on that page. people need to whip out the scanners. :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 7 2005, 01:40 PM
> *can anyone post up some pics of some of these theme cars i remember seeing them when i was a kid in the magazines and thats what ddrew me in, don't own those magazines anymore please post pics
> and what is or was anaconda???pic/info
> [snapback]2581156[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

"dressed to kill"
"hollywood"
"las vegas"--"lifestyle casino"
and "cafe 63"

those are rolling art.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Old Skool Lincoln, Kandy , Patterns


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

awwwwww c'mon bro----my car is not in the same league as the ones listed--------but the car sitting in my back yard will be when it gets done............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Old Skool Lincoln, Kandy , Patterns
> [snapback]2581261[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 02:01 PM
> *Old Skool Lincoln, Kandy , Patterns
> [snapback]2581261[/snapback]​*



a very nice car indeed.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 12:37 PM
> *a very nice car indeed.
> [snapback]2581428[/snapback]​*


that car is the stuff....but damn imagine some flames on that Linc..would have been off the hook!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 7 2005, 02:40 PM
> *that car is the stuff....but damn imagine some flames on that Linc..would have been off the hook!!!!
> [snapback]2581440[/snapback]​*



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Richee and I are working on incorporating some nice ghost flames....should look great :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............................"NO"---------HAAHAHAHHA :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 7 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Richee and I are working on incorporating some nice ghost flames....should look great :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581461[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 7 2005, 12:55 PM
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............................"NO"---------HAAHAHAHHA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581507[/snapback]​*


maybe it was dippinits car i was thinking about...my bad!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 7 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Richee and I are working on incorporating some nice ghost flames....should look great :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581461[/snapback]​*




have Nacho photoshop some flames, hhhahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 7 2005, 02:01 PM
> *maybe it was dippinits car i was thinking about...my bad!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581527[/snapback]​*



Flames, Airbags, 20's :thumbsup:

I mean 20 inch rims----------5.20's :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 01:04 PM
> *have Nacho photoshop some flames, hhhahahahahahahahahahaha.
> [snapback]2581531[/snapback]​*


hey DIPPINIT..can you photoshop some flames on Notorious's shirt in the pic..you know the one where he is standing in front of the monte.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 7 2005, 02:07 PM
> *hey DIPPINIT..can you photoshop some flames on Notorious's shirt in the pic..you know the one where he is standing in front of the monte.....
> [snapback]2581545[/snapback]​*



this one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Or this one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

:angry: 
:angry: 
:angry: 
:angry: 
:angry: 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
:angry: :angry: 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
:angry: 




AS LONG AS YOU KNOW THATS NOT ME.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

YEAH THAT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SOME GREEN FLAMES WOULD BE COOL ....KINDA BLEND IN WITH BACKGROUND!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 03:10 PM
> *:angry:
> :angry:
> :angry:
> ...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 01:10 PM
> *:angry:
> :angry:
> :angry:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 02:10 PM
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AS LONG AS YOU KNOW THATS ME.
> [snapback]2581559[/snapback]​*



That must have been at the Charlotte show?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 04:44 PM
> *That must have been at the Charlotte show?
> [snapback]2581847[/snapback]​*



:buttkick:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey j.......go grow some hair............:roflmao:i bet you would look better--------:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 02:45 PM
> *:buttkick:
> [snapback]2581849[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 03:45 PM
> *:buttkick:
> [snapback]2581849[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 7 2005, 02:10 PM
> * :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...



J, you need to gain some weight too. Next time you come to LA we'll go to Acosta Tacos in Lennox, all you can eat, I'm buying. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 04:57 PM
> *J, you need to gain some weight too. Next time you come to LA we'll go to Acosta Tacos in Lennox, all you can eat, I'm buying.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581888[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 7 2005, 02:57 PM
> *J, you need to gain some weight too. Next time you come to LA we'll go to Acosta Tacos in Lennox, all you can eat, I'm buying.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581888[/snapback]​*


what just cuz im a gordiflon i dont get treated to food b!! i need some mr you express...buffett style :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

yup-----------you just got rice and water------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 7 2005, 03:04 PM
> *what just cuz im a gordiflon i dont get treated to food b!! i need some mr you express...buffett style  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2581912[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i think the "kid" weighs more then his dad, same hair cuts though


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 7 2005, 04:07 PM
> *i think the "kid" weighs more then his dad, same hair cuts though
> [snapback]2582144[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 7 2005, 06:07 PM
> *i think the "kid" weighs more then his dad, same hair cuts though
> [snapback]2582144[/snapback]​*



lol, I do out weigh him by a small margin, hahahahhaa.



he is 65lbs and I am pushing about 150 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


ANYWAY, whats up on the eats, I will be spending about a week out there sometime this year, I want to eat all I can eat.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

anyone have anymore pics of "CAFE 63"??


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

SUICIDAL TENDENCIES CAR CLUB
I think I shall revive the Honda Club... blah, get an s2000, put a vortech supercharger, port and polish the valves to get the 400 hp mark on stock internals and put some lambo doors. 19x8" rims up front and 19x12.5 rims in the back with custom made steel fenders... I think I shall start street racing again over lowriding...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 9 2005, 02:01 PM
> *SUICIDAL TENDENCIES CAR CLUB
> I think I shall revive the Honda Club... blah, get an s2000, put a vortech supercharger, port and polish the valves to get the 400 hp mark on stock internals and put some lambo doors. 19x8" rims up front and 19x12.5 rims in the back with custom made steel fenders... I think I shall start street racing again over lowriding...
> [snapback]2586609[/snapback]​*



yep, sounds like a good idea. I used to go to Terminal Island, with my 64 Chevelle SS Big Block----------------- SQUEEZING., So, ya, bring on the cars--------------------------- :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

I hate NC, these fools here build shitty ass cars that make NC look bad, then they call me a hater for being honest.


But people who are "lowriding" here make lowriding look bad, cars with parts falling off, pink spray painted a-arms, I mean damn, thats where the art has gone.


Anyone remember the quote from Full Metal Jacket "you so goddamn ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece" maybe the art hasnt left, maybe its all modern art now, because alot of "lowriders" are ugly now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 10 2005, 10:57 AM
> *I hate NC, these fools here build shitty ass cars that make NC look bad, then they call me a hater for being honest.
> But people who are "lowriding" here make lowriding look bad, cars with parts falling off, pink spray painted a-arms, I mean damn, thats where the art has gone.
> Anyone remember the quote from Full Metal Jacket "you so goddamn ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece" maybe the art hasnt left, maybe its all modern art now, because alot of "lowriders" are ugly now.
> [snapback]2588786[/snapback]​*


man, you are going to have a stroke one of these days about NC topics. :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2005, 04:11 PM
> *man, you are going to have a stroke one of these days about NC topics.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2589982[/snapback]​*




NAH, I think its funny, none of them get it, they think their cars are actually nice, they call me a hater, but I am telling the truth, I am not the only who thinks that way, I am just the only one who will come out and say it.


I tell the truth, spray painting a-arms PINK, and lowriding a mazda mx6 is lame.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

T.T.T-----------------FOR "ART"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

<--------------------------ART IS IN MY AVATAR


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 10 2005, 03:46 PM
> *NAH, I think its funny, none of them get it, they think their cars are actually nice, they call me a hater, but I am telling the truth, I am not the only who thinks that way, I am just the only one who will come out and say it.
> I tell the truth, spray painting a-arms PINK, and lowriding a mazda mx6 is lame.
> [snapback]2590148[/snapback]​*



don't be so critical. If everyone was like you, then everyone would have a 67 Impala with an ididit steering column, and custom digital dash. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*shit B..when you look like this you can be as critical as you want to be and say what you want when you want*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 11 2005, 09:50 AM
> *shit B..when you look like this you can be as critical as you want to be and say what you want when you want
> [snapback]2592973[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

c'mon brent---------don't you think bowtie creates "art"........... :biggrin: i do........:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2005, 09:34 AM
> *<--------------------------ART IS IN MY AVATAR
> [snapback]2592935[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2005, 11:41 AM
> *don't be so critical. If everyone was like you, then everyone would have a 67 Impala with an ididit steering column, and custom digital dash.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592951[/snapback]​*




they dont need all that, but they could at least have some pride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 11 2005, 11:50 AM
> *shit B..when you look like this you can be as critical as you want to be and say what you want when you want
> [snapback]2592973[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahahaha...j/k J!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 11 2005, 12:36 PM
> *they dont need all that, but they could at least have some pride.
> [snapback]2593346[/snapback]​*


I know bro, but this is what separates the big boys from the pee wees. :0 -------- Only kiiler is when they think they are in the same class as us :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

B i dont even think its even about being in a certain class, its just a matter of being ingorant/naive, sometimes stupid and oh yeah you guys nailed it, NO PRIDE. except when they have too much pride and wont listen to someone telling them what could possibly be wrong with their ride


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 11 2005, 10:57 PM
> *B i dont even think its even about being in a certain class, its just a matter of being ingorant/naive, sometimes stupid and oh yeah you guys nailed it, NO PRIDE. except when they have too much pride and wont listen to someone telling them what could possibly be wrong with their ride
> [snapback]2595561[/snapback]​*



I finally gave up asking the ??'s I see Escorts and Sentras with thousands of $$$ in them. Why would you invest that kind of $$ in a car with no return ever? I know we don't do it for the ferria, but damn, start with a good base at least :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2005, 11:17 AM
> *I finally gave up asking the ??'s I see Escorts and Sentras with thousands of $$$ in them. Why would you invest that kind of $$ in a car with no return ever? I know we don't do it for the ferria, but damn, start with a good base at least :uh:
> [snapback]2596703[/snapback]​*



Even if you are going to never sell the car, and you are building it for yourself as some of us do, building an escort or sentra for yourself must mean you are depressed or hate yourself.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:------------maybe they can customize it and put in a 61 dash---63 tailights,front buckets from a 64 ss-----a 409 w/ serpentine set up,og convert top from a 62-------------------oooooooopppppppppppsssssssssss ijust gave away dippinit's project car---------------------:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 12 2005, 09:20 AM
> *Even if you are going to never sell the car, and you are building it for yourself as some of us do, building an escort or sentra for yourself must mean you are depressed or hate yourself.
> [snapback]2596712[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 12 2005, 10:25 AM
> *:roflmao:------------maybe they can customize it and put in a 61 dash---63 tailights,front buckets from a 64 ss-----a 409 w/ serpentine set up,og convert top from a 62-------------------oooooooopppppppppppsssssssssss ijust gave away dippinit's project car---------------------:roflmao:
> [snapback]2596722[/snapback]​*


since you brought it up, I am running a 64 front end on a 63, and putting a dash out of a new chevy truck. It will be the shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 12 2005, 11:25 AM
> *:roflmao:------------maybe they can customize it and put in a 61 dash---63 tailights,front buckets from a 64 ss-----a 409 w/ serpentine set up,og convert top from a 62-------------------oooooooopppppppppppsssssssssss ijust gave away dippinit's project car---------------------:roflmao:
> [snapback]2596722[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Being that we are talking about art, I would have to consider a car like Southside Player a "work of art" but what would you call the car the tried to copy him???? 



Something from a cheap xerox machine or fax copier??????????????????


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

yup---------and it was a bad copy as well------------i think they needed more toner jason.................. :biggrin:-----------and i consider "southside player " a work of art as well-------all the cars that come out of bowtie are--------may not be theme cars but they are masterpieces.....:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 12 2005, 09:36 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Being that we are talking about art, I would have to consider a car like Southside Player  a "work of art" but what would you call the car the tried to copy him????
> Something from a cheap xerox machine or fax copier??????????????????
> [snapback]2596750[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 12 2005, 12:04 PM
> *yup---------and it was a bad copy as well------------i think they needed more toner jason.................. :biggrin:-----------and i consider "southside player " a work of art as well-------all the cars that come out of bowtie are--------may not be theme cars but they are masterpieces.....:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2596795[/snapback]​*




yep thats true, lots of nice restorations also, but honestly its hard to say restoration, because they are building them 100 times better than GM ever did.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok...your opinion on this one....

how do you feel about explicit murals of women and such on a car. do you think that they are appropriate. do you think that they have a true artistic value and increase the asthetic appeal of a vehicle. would you put one on your Linc, if so why...if not why not. please understand folks im not dissin on anyones choice when it comes to their ranfla...just curious

do you guys think that there is a line that is often crossed, causing the mural to be trashy, subsequently the car having the image also. i mean if you look back at what the murals of the day were...we are talking about some very different styles and art now. i also understand that artists have evolved and new techniques have emerged allowing the envelope to be pushed even farther than ever...

......


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

well johnny this is a very touchy and tricky question......it is hard to answer w/out stepping on peoples toes and w/ out trying to quiet their artistic freedom. i personally will never have a mural of a nude woman on any of my vehicles...but that is me---i don't want to have to answer questions about it to my daughters all the time that they see it..as it is they are exposed to it very very much through music videos etc but since they love music so much i can not take that away from them......now i think that the murals of these times vs even the 90's have pushed beyond the line and sometimes that may also be why we as lowriders might be though of as a lower class part of society.... :angry: this of course is far from the truth but we have the stigmata that comes w/ with others might do........i mean i don't think that i have ever seen as large a crowd of men when a model is walking around 1/2 naked than at a lowrider car show...does that make it right to do......people have to realize that we are looked under a magnifying glass all the time and they will pick out the worst that they see and report about only that all the time--------------so to answer the question simply-------we should not cloak the freedom of expression and art but we also should have a responsibility to present it tastefully.........and since i speak from the perspective of a parent of young children and both daughters-------i am bias........... :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i never understood the purpose of women spread eagle on a car. when looking at murals that have women i look at how they are depicted to evaluate if its "art" or just lude drawings. artists have depicted nude women, war and plague for thousands of years, all about how its done when deciding what caliber of art it is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Tough ?? indeed. I believe in positive murals, with pretty women, etc. done tastful. I have a daughter as well, and do not want to answer any questions, and also respect other peoples kids and try to set a positive example for Lowriding-------- but it is a battle that will never be won. since someone will refer to a nude girl in Michaelangelo "art", and explain the violent drug murals of a guy with a gun to another mans head as keepin it real----------- kids and society see this, and this is where our image comes from folks. I can only be responsible for myself.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

"1" lowrider at a time bro...........maybe some day we can all be positive-------i'm glad that mural you mentioned was changed... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 03:04 PM
> * I can only be responsible for myself.
> [snapback]2602197[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 13 2005, 04:14 PM
> *i'm glad that mural you mentioned was changed... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602226[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 
actually I still planned on doing it  :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i agree with Richee that it is tricky...we can never under any circumstances cloak or hinder the freedom of expression through art, BUT....i am with you both on the fact that i have a young son that i will eventually have to explain why a hard show car has the mural that it does. i am by no means a conservative parent and no im not running around slapping lyric warning labels and the such, but it can be difficult to make our lifestyle family friendly. i have not taken my sons to super shows here due to the fact that i dont want them seeing 20 dudes salivating over the chica with pubic hair creeping out her thong...not hating just reality of shows sometimes.....now dont gewt me wrong i love the female image...like Orange Cnty58 said it can be done tastefully. In then end I do respect what ever anyones choosed to call art...the are some who would consider Dia de los Muertos art morbid and taboo when i love it and apprecdiate it....guess it comes down to what is important to you.

do you think that if a top notch car had a Posada or Diego RIvera mural on the trunk it would be given as much respect as the next mural with chicas in thongs??


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 13 2005, 04:18 PM
> *
> do you think that if a top notch car had a Posada or Diego RIvera mural on the trunk it would be given as much respect as the next mural with chicas in thongs??
> [snapback]2602242[/snapback]​*



nah, show me the bitches 




HATER!!!!!



jk :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 03:27 PM
> *nah, show me the bitches
> HATER!!!!!
> jk :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602286[/snapback]​*


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*"FON"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>

TRANSLATION.....

YOU DAMN FREAK OF NATURE!!!!!!....go watch some pee-wees playhouse perv!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*WELCOME TO THE LOWRIDERLIFE 73RIVIERA AND DIPINIT CHAT ROOM* :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice response johnny......as for the diego rivera mural somehow i doubt that would ever happen as their beauty is in their simplicity......and most muralists are getting very detailed in their art so the two would clash i believe-------as for what you said about the dia de los muertos it is true......some find the masks and calacas very morbid and do not know why / how we celebrate death and they do not understand that it means the opposite--------the celebration of a new life-----as you mentioned i myself am neither a conservative parent or a parent who does not control the things my daughters are exposed to but certain things are just very touchy..and you have found one-------------as many have said art is in the eyes of the beholder yet it stills makes you wonder about what some people may be thinking half the time........... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 13 2005, 03:18 PM
> *i agree with Richee that it is tricky...we can never under any circumstances cloak or hinder the freedom of expression through art, BUT....i am with you both on the fact that i have a young son that i will eventually have to explain why a hard show car has the mural that it does. i am by no means a conservative parent and no im not running around slapping lyric warning labels and the such, but it can be difficult to make our lifestyle family friendly. i have not taken my sons to super shows here due to the fact that i dont want them seeing 20 dudes salivating over the chica with pubic hair creeping out her thong...not hating just reality of shows sometimes.....now dont gewt me wrong i love the female image...like Orange Cnty58 said it can be done tastefully. In then end I do respect what ever anyones choosed to call art...the are some who would consider Dia de los Muertos art morbid and taboo when i love it and apprecdiate it....guess it comes down to what is important to you.
> 
> do you think that if a top notch car had a Posada or Diego RIvera mural on the trunk it would be given as much respect as the next mural with chicas in thongs??
> [snapback]2602242[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:------------------------------:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 03:49 PM
> *WELCOME TO THE LOWRIDERLIFE 73RIVIERA AND DIPINIT CHAT ROOM  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602325[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 04:49 PM
> *WELCOME TO THE LOWRIDERLIFE 73RIVIERA AND DIPINIT CHAT ROOM  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602325[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: well since we don't work or have cars, we have to pass the time somehow, and our president of Premier---- Nacho is m.i.a., we're all that is left


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 03:49 PM
> *WELCOME TO THE LOWRIDERLIFE 73RIVIERA AND DIPINIT CHAT ROOM  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602325[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah all of our money has gone to Dippinits custom 63 project with the 64 front end.....cheapest way to chit chat!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 13 2005, 04:55 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yeah all of our money has gone to Dippinits custom 63 project with the 64 front end.....cheapest way to chit chat!!!!
> [snapback]2602348[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i love it all this conversation from real og lowriders, you guys are cool, :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

thanx for the props bro----i just get in here all the time to keep these "two" knuckle heads in check............ :0


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 03:59 PM
> *i love it all this conversation from real og lowriders, you guys are cool,  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602360[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 04:59 PM
> *i love it all this conversation from real og lowriders, you guys are cool,  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602360[/snapback]​*



I am only on this site ot learn what car I should make into a Lowrider, where the Monte Carlo from Blvd Nights went, and if I need a chain bridge, slingshot, and what size pump.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 13 2005, 05:04 PM
> *thanx for the props bro----i just get in here all the time to keep these "two" knuckle heads in check............ :0
> [snapback]2602383[/snapback]​*



hear that Johnny-------- the VP has spoken. You may be getting swatted at the next meeting :biggrin: Leave the wife and kids at home------ I would hate for them to see this :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

if all the riders left, who build cars the right way are too busy with this internet when are the cars gonna get done? :biggrin: j/p can we see some progress pics please :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

show big nick your "ESCORT" b...................... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 04:11 PM
> *if all the riders left, who build cars the right way are too busy with this internet when are the cars gonna get done? :biggrin: j/p can we see some progress pics please :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602418[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 04:06 PM
> *I am only on this site ot learn what car I should make into a Lowrider, where the Monte Carlo from Blvd Nights went, and if I need a chain bridge, slingshot, and what size pump.
> [snapback]2602388[/snapback]​*


yeah im on here to learn how to make my car a real lowrider by reinforcing my door hinges so they dont bend when im 3 wheelling with the doors open!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

don't worry bro-----------w/ those 30" rims on your ride you can pull a power "3" w/ your doors open and still be high enough to break your leg when you fall out...................... :0 :roflmao:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 13 2005, 04:18 PM
> *yeah im on here to learn how to make my car a real lowrider by reinforcing my door hinges so they dont bend when im 3 wheelling with the doors open!!!
> [snapback]2602440[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 05:11 PM
> *if all the riders left, who build cars the right way are too busy with this internet when are the cars gonna get done? :biggrin: j/p can we see some progress pics please :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602418[/snapback]​*



sorry, all I can do is show "before" pics :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Premier again!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

man i love your car bro, its lowriding at its finest, at least tell us what the plans are for it and will you still hop it? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 13 2005, 05:17 PM
> *man i love your car bro, its lowriding at its finest, at least tell us what the plans are for it and will you still hop it? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602580[/snapback]​*


last i heard he couldnt help but hit the switch....at the party we were at together i could hear B screaming about dragging his stabilizer while gas hopping...its really a clinical condition and i seriously doubt he has started his meds for it....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 09:32 AM
> *last i heard he couldnt help but hit the switch....at the party we were at together i could hear B screaming about dragging his stabilizer while gas hopping...its really a clinical condition and i seriously doubt he has started his meds for it....
> [snapback]2604351[/snapback]​*



Well I don't do it for competition. just for fun. Nothing like rollin on the 110 hittin' 20's bumpin "Show and Tell" :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:uh: ---------------------show off!!


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2005, 08:43 AM
> *Well I don't do it for competition. just for fun. Nothing like rollin on the 110 hittin'  20's bumpin "Show and Tell" :biggrin:
> [snapback]2604504[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 14 2005, 10:58 AM
> *:uh: ---------------------show off!!
> [snapback]2604546[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2005, 08:43 AM
> *Well I don't do it for competition. just for fun. Nothing like rollin on the 110 hittin'  20's bumpin "Show and Tell" :biggrin:
> [snapback]2604504[/snapback]​*



wow thats the life :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 14 2005, 09:58 AM
> *:uh: ---------------------show off!!
> [snapback]2604546[/snapback]​*


go easy on him..he really cant help himself.....hopefully his meds will kick in soon!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey guys...I would add some examples of the art work that I was referring to in my earlier post. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, that a mural with enfluence from any of the below artists would be awesome. I feel their work is beautiful and timeless....just some food for thought.....
*
Diego Rivera's "Sleep"...this under some kandy!!!*









*Some of Simon Silva's Work*
















*
The Legendary Posada!!! Imagine this under some kandy..could be hot*









I found a picture of this car that I believe is from Santana car club.....real nice mural in my opinion...









just some food for thought.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

maybe I'll stick with the naked women theme :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

like i said bro------------beautiful works of art but i think far to simple for what people want these days--------it's like looking at a rose---everyone take tell you want one looks like........but if you put in under a magnifying glass you will be amazed by it's detail--------i like that mural as well bro-------o ya we think alike on the posadas line drawings bro------------ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 10:24 AM
> *Hey guys...I would add some examples of the art work that I was referring to in my earlier post. It is my opinion, and just my opinion, that a mural with enfluence from any of the below artists would be awesome. I feel their work is beautiful and timeless....just some food for thought.....
> 
> Diego Rivera's "Sleep"...this under some kandy!!!
> ...


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Silva is one of my favorite artist homie...Rivera used the industrial revolution as a theme in many of his pieces and I have seen a few that would look good as a mural...Ernie Barns is the artist that did the "Sugar Shack" painting that was made famous by the tv show goodtimes.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 14 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Silva is one of my favorite artist homie...Rivera used the industrial revolution as a theme in many of his pieces and I have seen a few that would look good as a mural...Ernie Barns is the artist that did the "Sugar Shack" painting that was made famous by the tv show goodtimes.
> [snapback]2604878[/snapback]​*


 i would definitely agree about some of Rivera's work...industrial influenced work was jaw dropping when you consider the layers and layers of work!!!!

The sugar shack painting is cool and full of culture and artistic value in my opinion!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 14 2005, 11:41 AM
> *like i said bro------------beautiful works of art but i think far to simple for what people want these days--------it's like looking at a rose---everyone take tell you want one looks like........but if you put in under a magnifying glass you will be amazed by it's detail--------i like that mural as well bro-------o ya we think alike on the posadas line drawings bro------------ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2604876[/snapback]​*


i hear ya...still very nice though huh! I hear ya bro on Posadas work...shit even in some door jambs, it would be soo different!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2005, 08:43 AM
> *Well I don't do it for competition. just for fun. Nothing like rollin on the 110 hittin'  20's bumpin "Show and Tell" :biggrin:
> [snapback]2604504[/snapback]​*


That is just outright insane on the stretch from Pasadena to downtown, that thing has murve curves then a Porsche commerical.................


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 14 2005, 12:52 PM
> *That is just outright insane on the stretch from Pasadena to downtown, that thing has murve curves then a Porsche commerical.................
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2604914[/snapback]​*



True, but I was referring to Harbor area of 110, not the Avanues.


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

nothing but o.g. these days


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:...............you a fool b.........


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2005, 10:57 AM
> *
> [snapback]2604937[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 10:49 AM
> *i would definitely agree about some of Rivera's work...industrial influenced work was jaw dropping when you consider the layers and layers of work!!!!
> 
> The sugar shack painting is cool and full of culture and artistic value in my opinion!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2604903[/snapback]​*


I think the murals would look good on a ranfla, but it will take some creativity to run them as a theme through the entire car.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

true.............


> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 14 2005, 10:59 AM
> *I think the murals would look good on a ranfla, but it will take some creativity to run them as a theme through the entire car.
> [snapback]2604947[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

joseph wright of derby, best painter ive seen with natural light

















Francisco Goya, doing it before Silva and Rivera, El Padre del Arte Moderno, also had a painting called "saturn devouring his children", pretty graphic











many modern pictures depict suffering, but not made just to invoke feelings of disgust. in different eras, different topics were taboo. for instance in roman times, murals of god were usually done in walls or cielings of catcombs . naked bodies never bothered the romans or greeks, nor orgies, lol.

how about a whole naked family being strangled due to envy?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

best "theme" of murals in my opinion was done on Lifestyle's "Indian Summer"


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 14 2005, 11:59 AM
> *I think the murals would look good on a ranfla, but it will take some creativity to run them as a theme through the entire car.
> [snapback]2604947[/snapback]​*


do you think that in order for them to apply it would have to be doen as a them or could one do it with other subtle touches like door jamb work and other thematic murals within the patterns....or does it have to be laden with the work? what do you think bro...i value your opinion


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

wow bro!! that Goya painting was great bro....you could see the fear and suffering in the crowd's faces...nice piece..


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

one of my favorite paintings and the sculpture 2500-3000 years ago so detailed, and people complain they cant detail things today. go figure.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahhahaha...go figure..thats funny bro


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 11:20 AM
> *do you think that in order for them to apply it would have to be doen as a them or could one do it with other subtle touches like door jamb work and other thematic murals within the patterns....or does it have to be laden with the work? what do you think bro...i value your opinion
> [snapback]2605028[/snapback]​*


Having some Posada calaveras in your jambs or ko's would look good homie, don't get me wrong. I mentioned the aspect of theme because that is/was the core of this topic...

Imagine having a rivera or rivera inspired mural on the firewall of a ranfla. Rivera was fascinated by the "machine" aspect of the industrial revolution. I can only see that working on the firewall. Something like the bottom portion of this piece.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i like that car as well bro----but oddly enough i know a few people who do not like the murals--------they say that they look too scribblish-----are cartoony------i like them myself......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 14 2005, 11:17 AM
> *best "theme" of murals in my opinion was done on Lifestyle's "Indian Summer"
> [snapback]2605017[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

its true bro. how many people on here have you seen say in defense to poor quality jobs "well in my area, you cant find someone to draw good" "well in my area, you cant find someone to chrome good" "well in my area you cant find a good toilet to shit in" so i say you have a few options 1) learn to do it yourself (hard at times) 2) find out who can do the work and send it to them (even if it isnt down the street 3) Just dont do it, save your money and put it into something else. 

too many people settle for inferior work because its a) cheap or b) they want it so bad they sacrifice the quality


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 14 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Having some Posada calaveras in your jambs or ko's would look good homie, don't get me wrong. I mentioned the aspect of theme because that is/was the core of this topic...
> 
> Imagine having a rivera or rivera inspired mural on the firewall of a ranfla. Rivera was fascinated by the "machine" aspect of the industrial revolution. I can only see that working on the firewall. Something like the bottom portion of this piece.
> ...


oh i definitely agree, i wasnt disagreeing with you bro...jus wanted your opinion :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i could see it working on the firewall also...i could see it being hard to make flow....


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 14 2005, 12:30 PM
> *i like that car as well bro----but oddly enough i know a few people who do not like the murals--------they say that they look too scribblish-----are cartoony------i like them myself......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2605070[/snapback]​*



yeah some dont like the car, but its art, cant really go in another direction with the type of symbols drawn on the car, they are "cartoony" in the scribes. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

would be very difficult to work in an art piece that has a lot of detail and making it really flow, you could do that piece on the fire wall and work in the industrial aspect into the bottom of the car, like on cadillac pads and make it look tribal/industiral looking. i wouldnt do it, but i have tons of ideas for original work, but i cant draw for shit  :angry:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 14 2005, 11:23 AM
> *one of my favorite paintings and the sculpture 2500-3000 years ago so detailed, and people complain they cant detail things today. go figure.
> [snapback]2605045[/snapback]​*


Those are some great works that you posted up OC58...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is what i tell them bro----they might look cartoony but they are true to the hyroglic style of communication and writings by aztec and maya--------you can't change that ......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 14 2005, 11:35 AM
> *yeah some dont like the car, but its art, cant really go in another direction with the type of symbols drawn on the car, they are "cartoony" in the scribes. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2605084[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 11:35 AM
> *oh i definitely agree, i wasnt disagreeing with you bro...jus wanted your opinion :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i could see it working on the firewall also...i could see it being hard to make flow....
> [snapback]2605083[/snapback]​*


You got me thinking about a Dia De Los Muertos ranfla now! :biggrin: 

Out here in Oxnard, Traamp was well known for his mural work. I knew of a couple of cars that had some images hidden withing the paint scheme and it looked firme.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:0 tramp did some great work in the early 90's bro----i remember that crazy orange suzuki sidekick that he did the murals all the way around--------i asked one of my homies who lives in oxnard about him not too long ago----he tells me that he is still doing his thing but seems he might have gotten into some other things if you know what i mean.......but that might not be true......


> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 14 2005, 11:58 AM
> *You got me thinking about a Dia De Los Muertos ranfla now!  :biggrin:
> 
> Out here in Oxnard, Traamp was well known for his mural work. I knew of a couple of cars that had some images hidden withing the paint scheme and it looked firme.
> [snapback]2605120[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Richee you need a "Keep the Art Alive" shirt


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i can airbrush one-------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 14 2005, 12:09 PM
> *Richee you need a "Keep the Art Alive" shirt
> [snapback]2605140[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

can screen your ride on the back


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 14 2005, 12:07 PM
> *:0 tramp did some great work in the early 90's bro----i remember that crazy orange suzuki sidekick that he did the murals all the way around--------i asked one of my homies who lives in oxnard about him not too long ago----he tells me that he is still doing his thing but seems he might have gotten into some other things if you know what i mean.......but that might not be true......
> [snapback]2605137[/snapback]​*


The owner of that suzuki lived around the block from me...that car was heavily muraled!! Traamp was really into a lot of greek mythology themes, but he could do just about anything. He is still airbrushing, but most of his work goes onto motorcycles now.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey...... not to get all mushy and shit i am glad that there are some real riders out there who still appreciate the roots that this lifestyle came from and who can appreciate true works of art.............i know that everyone has different opinions and different tastes when it comes to many thing including lowrider cars and ideas and i think that is great and that is how it should be.........like i have mentioned before i may not always like the things that someone has done to a car or the color that they painted it or the designs that they have added or deleted but i "ALWAYS" can appreciate the hard work and effort that they have put into "their" masterpiece------------and to me...........me personally.. that is what holds the true soul of a real lowrider-------------------thanx guys for adding to my post---------------------much respect and love

richee


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

really bro-----------i have been looking into that too-----my compadre and i have been kicking around the idea of coming out w/ a line of shirts---just that he is more into the "kustom" scene and of course me lowriding so we clash on ideas...... :biggrin: but you never know-------"LOWRIDERLIFE CLOTHING".......hummmmmmm


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 14 2005, 12:20 PM
> *really bro-----------i have been looking into that too-----my compadre and i have been kicking around the idea of coming out w/ a line of shirts---just that he is more into the "kustom" scene and of course me lowriding so we clash on ideas...... :biggrin: but you never know-------"LOWRIDERLIFE CLOTHING".......hummmmmmm
> [snapback]2605195[/snapback]​*


Just offer them in full color or primer :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:-------------yup color or black and buff........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 14 2005, 12:21 PM
> *Just offer them in full color or primer  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2605203[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

pinstriping not included , for a few bucks more FLAKED out. i think most people understand what lowriding is about (well those who do it), just most dont follow through with the design/plan. trying to get my homie to learn his new mac and the software i gave him fast enough to make some designs for some clothes.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 14 2005, 12:24 PM
> *pinstriping not included , for a few bucks more FLAKED out.  i think most people understand what lowriding is about (well those who do it), just most dont follow through with the design/plan.  trying to get my homie to learn his new mac and the software i gave him fast enough to make some designs for some clothes.
> [snapback]2605217[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i have three designs that i ahve done and sold already...i will take pics of the shirts tonight and post!!!! the guy that i work with does them in vinyl...it never wears off or flakes like silk...stuff is wonderful to use..he has a new machine that can do multicolors!!!!! hmmmmmm


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 12:55 PM
> *i have three designs that i ahve done and sold already...i will take pics of the shirts tonight and post!!!! the guy that i work with does them in vinyl...it never wears off or flakes like silk...stuff is wonderful to use..he has a new machine that can do multicolors!!!!! hmmmmmm
> [snapback]2605340[/snapback]​*


are they like heat transfers??


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jan 14 2005, 01:56 PM
> *are they like heat transfers??
> [snapback]2605342[/snapback]​*


well i know he uses a large industrial heat press, but unlike a standard "iron on" a little more involved process....cool stuff he can do....he can make signs using photo...all kinds of stuff


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sounds interesting bro------back to the 80's style que no--------i wonder if they bunch up and shrink when you wash them like they use to........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 01:17 PM
> *well i know he uses a large industrial heat press, but unlike a standard "iron on" a little more involved process....cool stuff he can do....he can make signs using photo...all kinds of stuff
> [snapback]2605434[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 14 2005, 02:38 PM
> *sounds interesting bro------back to the 80's style que no--------i wonder if they bunch up and shrink when you wash them like they use to........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2605553[/snapback]​*


no bro...not in the leats bit..i have had one of my shirts foro 3 year and it looks like i had it done today....ill get pics for sure.!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

aight cool bro--------------:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 02:02 PM
> *no bro...not in the leats bit..i have had one of my shirts foro 3 year and it looks like i had it done today....ill get pics for sure.!!!
> [snapback]2605649[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

check this artwork out!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

or this one!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

those are bad ass bro--------who is the artist?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

oh bro..this artist is George Yepes!! He is one of the artists that is on the Chicano Visions tour (Cheech Marin project), he has 8 pieces on tour. He is a wonderful artist, he is well versed in canvas and mural work. You should really check him out at George Yepes.com I had the opportunity to see the original of the first piece...it was mesmerizing..the eyes seemed to stare right into your soul bro...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is really nice bro-------i almost went to see one of those exhibits when it was here in cali---i thought it was funny that cheech and target were in on it......... :biggrin: ------i'll check it out bro


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 18 2005, 10:02 AM
> *oh bro..this artist is George Yepes!! He is one of the artists that is on the Chicano Visions tour (Cheech Marin project), he has 8 pieces on tour. He is a wonderful artist, he is well versed in canvas and mural work. You should really check him out at George Yepes.com I had the opportunity to see the original of the first piece...it was mesmerizing..the eyes seemed to stare right into your soul bro...
> [snapback]2616866[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah cheech is a HUGE art collector and artist himself (never seen his work). very smart guy, come along way from being seen as a stoned ******


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

TRUE............he grew up right here in the san fernando valley-------he even attended my high school......his mother still worked there when i attended------she was mean............. :angry: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 18 2005, 11:50 AM
> *yeah cheech is a HUGE art collector and artist himself (never seen his work). very smart guy, come along way from being seen as a stoned ******
> [snapback]2617272[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 18 2005, 11:50 AM
> *yeah cheech is a HUGE art collector and artist himself (never seen his work). very smart guy, come along way from being seen as a stoned ******
> [snapback]2617272[/snapback]​*


I never knew he was an artist, but I do know that he holds a degree in English...

The arte that 73 rivi posted up looks familiar...Was any of it featured in that movie Bound by honor?? Firme looking arte!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

cheech is always whooping ass on Celebrity Jeapordy. richee, yeah she probably was mad her son was getting stoned, so she took it out on you guys. hahaa


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

more for you Armando...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

mas..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

otra...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:-----------yup we would ask her about him but she never wanted to talk about him...... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 18 2005, 12:18 PM
> *cheech is always whooping ass on Celebrity Jeapordy. richee, yeah she probably was mad her son was getting stoned, so she took it out on you guys. hahaa
> [snapback]2617390[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 18 2005, 12:31 PM
> *more for you Armando...
> [snapback]2617430[/snapback]​*


Orale, I recognize the subject matter of that painting!! It comes from an old photograph that is on the cover of this book...This pose is universal que no :biggrin: 

"Q-Vole!"


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

there you go bro...and the man thinks we're uneducated chain steering wheel locos huh....


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Siqueiros, the first one to put it down with an airbrush!! Wall mural in Los Angeles...I wonder if these artist influenced the early ranfla builders in any way.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

t.t.t-------------- :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 18 2005, 05:07 PM
> *t.t.t-------------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2617799[/snapback]​*


TTT FOR MI AMIGO.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

thanx ...........j-------:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 21 2005, 11:00 AM
> *TTT FOR MI AMIGO.
> [snapback]2628799[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

a lot of sentaments posted on the board, like on the "do we take lowriding for granted in CA" , seem to be repeated. people should read more :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

i can only look at the PICTURES :biggrin: :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 21 2005, 04:41 PM
> *a lot of sentaments posted on the board, like on the "do we take lowriding for granted in CA" , seem to be repeated. people should read more :biggrin:
> [snapback]2628978[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

haha, pics are worth a thousand words, but good to be able to talk to others and see what they think about those words at times.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ain't that the truth..words and ideas usually lead to new ideas or opinions or just a better basis for them.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 21 2005, 12:02 PM
> *haha, pics are worth a thousand words, but good to be able to talk to others and see what they think about those words at times.
> [snapback]2629069[/snapback]​*


Who would of thunk there were so many philosophers on LIL


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

who would figure us "ignorant" lowriders knew about art, philosophy and other things :buttkick:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

i use LIL to get smarter-er


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Sep 30 2004, 11:18 AM
> *hey richee, this is a great post.
> 
> i agree with you 100%.  but you know my feelings on this already, me and you have talked many times about this, so all i can say is, IF A CAR DONT HAVE A THEME, IT IS ONLY A CAR WITH NO THEME.  BUT A CAR WITH A GOOD THEME IS A LOWRIDER.
> [snapback]2257693[/snapback]​*



I couldnt agree with you more ...........


This is a Great Post, IAm building a "Theme Car" So to speak - its not the best you will ever see but it classifies as a theme car .... I call my car "NDN-Dreamz", In its paint i hope to have some murals of the way it was for my ancestors & possibly even adding a list of all the Native american tribes to the base coat of the paint job... 

Im thinking I could mix the names in with some ghost patterns & fades otherwise here & there with a light pearl so that the names are visible with the right light ...

Im thinking of cutting into the steel of my car & rewelding & fabricating some new trunk lines & hood lines so that they will match the contours of my graffix & patterns ........ I am trying to find some more artifacts that i can incorporate into my overall idea with my car .........

I dont think i Can build myself a "las Vegas" or that "Hollywood star" car but, It has a theme & i have been stuck on it since i bought my car ....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sounds nice bro-----------there was a car that i saw once years back that had a native american theme to it-----it was nice bro---most people can not appreciate such things as they forget what history is all about bro---------the true art comes from what you hold dear in your heart and soul-------good luck bro..and my your ancestors guide you along you path

richee


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 24 2005, 02:07 PM
> *sounds nice bro-----------there was a car that i saw once years back that had a native american theme to it-----it was nice bro---most people can not appreciate such things as they forget what history is all about bro---------the true art comes from what you hold dear in your heart and soul-------good luck bro..and my your ancestors guide you along you path
> 
> richee
> [snapback]2638515[/snapback]​*




One of my favs of all time, "Indian Summer", its a bad ass song also.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

posted this in the "do people in ca take lowriding for granted" overlaps a lot with this topic.

someone mentioned how they wouldnt pay 10gs and up for paint and do most of the work on cars themselves. modified it a bit and made these points.

1) cool to learn to do things yourself, most should be abel to do maintenance on their rides

2) sometimes people are busy making their own ends and dont have time to build or learn. so they take their OWN ideas and have someone who knows what they are doing put the plan into reality.

3)most people CAN NOT do EVERYTHING on their own. interior, paint or what have you. almost impossible

and the most important point 

4)sometimes when you dont pay, YOU CAN TELL. goes back to pride. i take from my clothes to how i smell and how i speak. instilled by people who dont even lowride (grandparents, parents). i could never roll down the street in something i considered to be a Lowrider if i knew it wasnt the best it could look. takes more pride sometimes saying "it looks like shit" and leaving it in the drive way then rolling it and people saying "well i did all the work myself". doing the work yourself is never an excuse for rolling junk or a car that looks like shit. also know people who roll these 10g paint jobs and 15g trunks all over southern california. not about how much you spent at times, just pride.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i like indian summer too bro----------but that is not the one i was talking about------this one is more of an aztec/ mayan theme but there was one back a few years that was native american indian theme ...i look it up if i get time and see if i can find some pics---------


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 24 2005, 11:31 AM
> *One of my favs of all time, "Indian Summer", its a bad ass song also.
> [snapback]2638576[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

thats what i think of when i hear "theme"


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

next question...

WHERE IS THE ART GOING....???

whats happens to craftmenship and pure beauty when a great artist like "BOB MERCADO " passes on... will someone take over creating magic like him..?
or 
what happens to big flake paint jobs that "BIG ED the master blaster" ," and "Legendary Benny Flores" created...Is that fading out..? who will take over and learn the secrets that was passed on..?. i know of a few people who knows the secrets.  but only a hand full..

i know we are a new generation of lowriders..and we have some great builder out there that are paving the way , creating works of art. for our generation of lowriders............but sometime is seems no one wants to learn the skills from the creators....

what happens to crazy paint job when a person like "DOC" passes away.?." will there be someone to continue his creative art work....does his skill and secrets die with him...?

what happens to the art form when some of our great artist pass away.. do we lose it...are people learning it...?
i would sweep shop floors to learn some of the secrets from the master....

these are just the things i think about while shoveling almost 2 feet of FUCKING DAM SNOW...

i'm in the process of building a time machine to go back in time to see the strips from the 70's to the 80's..but i need FUNDING....$$$$ to build the time machine..:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

all great questions bean.........we can think about it is this way----even though there have been very famous painters in the lowrider world there are only a handful that stood out from the rest.as you mentioned creative works of art are what they accomplished throught the early years and since it seems that not so many riders appreciate the type of art that they created the younger generations of painters failed to learn how to create these same types of vehicles.i also believe that far too many people have come to rely on 1 brand of paint.....don't get me wrong h.o.k is one of the best paints on the market however the company is just that a company...so they see the profits in being able to market user friendly products that require minimal skill to be able to spray.......in doing this i feel that the creative juices of trial and error have gone dry.........the new breed of painters typically rely on what products are sold to create a certain effect and if something is not sold to create the effect then they believe that it can not be done.paint tricks are very easily achieved if you have any artistic ability.........i would compare this to the new breed of dj---------good dj's from the 70-80 even early 90's used straight vinyl and knew where the breaks and cuts were and they knew how to mix the beats together to make sure that the sound flowed-------the new dj's now rely on only cd's and most can not blend them together for shit-------that is why i always will ask......."are you a dj or disc jockey.......? there is a difference!! i do believe that they are still a hand full of young painters who will keep many of the old styles alive and will pass the knowledge that they know on to the next generation.........the de albas for example have a long tradition on family painting and a new generation of de alba familia have been born and hopefully mario jr ,albert and greg will pass on their knowledge to their children and keep the art alive through them. as for the painters of our generation in reference to works of art for galleries etc............one can only guess and hope that there are new rembrants,picasso's, monies,etc being born right now but who knows......still only a hand full of super great artists in a sea or pretenders..........................

richee


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

GOOD POINT..


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2005, 11:59 AM
> *GOOD POINT..
> [snapback]2641005[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 25 2005, 03:32 PM
> *
> [snapback]2641120[/snapback]​*


so in about ten years from now.. old school painters and interior guys will be like old school vinyl..... hard to find and when you do find them, the more you pay for them....maybe we can clone some of them.... uffin: 

but we have a new crop of artist coming up and making their mark..


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2005, 05:47 PM
> *so in about ten years from now.. old school painters and interior guys will be like old school vinyl..... hard to find and when you do find them, the more you pay for them....maybe we can clone some of them.... uffin:
> 
> but we have a new crop of artist coming up and making their mark..
> [snapback]2641847[/snapback]​*




you got to think of it this way.

there are painters out there like Willie Olea, Danny Galvez and Steve DeMan who are still young but are capable of painting the best of the best when it comes to a show car paint job.

Willie painted a former Lowrider of the Year, Danny Galvez won an award from GM for his 66 and Steve DeMan has been on overhaulin, these painters have accomplished alot in life and will probably continue to do so, and there are several more just like them with different styles who are young are will carry on traditions of the older painters they all learned from.


Custom paint will never go out of style, old school flake jobs are never going to fade away, less people are going to have quality paint because there are alot of tight asses in this world who want the best but will only pay for Maaco.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 25 2005, 05:59 PM
> *you got to think of it this way.
> 
> there are painters out there like Willie Olea, Danny Galvez and Steve DeMan who are still young but are capable of painting the best of the best when it comes to a show car paint job.
> ...


To add to that list of new crop.of artist.. 
deman, the dealba brothers.. 3 of them now and maybe adrian later. ...."buggs"...."sal" he is still young..builders like johnk. 
i'm speaking of guys under 36-35 y/o who are paving the way .creating rolling pieces of art..
but i think across the country you will find a few artist out there, some havent gotten their time to shine...or the spotlight yet...from painters to builder to interior guys to hydro men....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ttt....................


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2005, 03:13 PM
> *but i think across the country you will find a few artist out there, some havent gotten their time to shine...or the spotlight yet...from painters to builder to interior guys to hydro men....
> [snapback]2641924[/snapback]​*



I think there's more artists around than most realize. Just most have never gotten the chance to make a name. It's extemely hard to produce a paint job or an interior that will recieve wide spread recognition, obviously, but it's more than the skill. A car needs to have the total package to be recognized, and it's difficult for, say a painter, to find someone that is willing to build a car around the paint that he can lay down, and to build the car for himself, well, that's a matter of time and funding. My point is, the skill and the future is out there, I live a long way from cali, but if and when I try to build a car to rival some of the best, it will be done here in my town, start to finish.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

timmy!!!!! TTT


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

lets see some pix of the lincoln in your avi------- :biggrin: and where is your town?


> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jan 25 2005, 11:23 PM
> *I think there's more artists around than most realize. Just most have never gotten the chance to make a name.  It's extemely hard to produce a paint job or an interior that will recieve wide spread recognition, obviously, but it's more than the skill.  A car needs to have the total package to be recognized, and it's difficult for, say a painter, to find someone that is willing to build a car around the paint that he can lay down, and to build the car for himself, well, that's a matter of time and funding.  My point is, the skill and the future is out there, I live a long way from cali, but if and when I try to build a car to rival some of the best, it will be done here in my town, start to finish.
> [snapback]2643663[/snapback]​*


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 26 2005, 10:01 AM
> *lets see some pix of the lincoln in your avi------- :biggrin: and where is your town?
> [snapback]2644812[/snapback]​*



The Lincoln belong's to a club member of mine. I'd like to post some good pics of the pattern work. Doesn't seem to show up too well on any of the ones I have here. It's a clean car with chrome underneath and real daytons. We're finally going to do his new interior this year I think.


[attachmentid=96981]


Port Kells BC Canada is the town. See, I said it was a long ways away.... :biggrin:
Not really though, only about an 18 hour drive from socal


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

looks pretty good---------ya lots of people think of canada as far , far away----but i guess it depends on what part of canada--------i guess you would probably be up past wa or montana-----cool-------------keep up the good work out there.........:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jan 26 2005, 05:11 PM
> *The Lincoln belong's to a club member of mine.  I'd like to post some good pics of the pattern work. Doesn't seem to show up too well on any of the ones I have here.  It's a clean car with chrome underneath and real daytons.  We're finally going to do his new interior this year I think.
> [attachmentid=96981]
> Port Kells BC Canada is the town. See, I said it was a long ways away.... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 27 2005, 10:36 AM
> *looks pretty good---------ya lots of people think of canada as far , far away----but i guess it depends on what part of canada--------i guess you would probably be up past wa or montana-----cool-------------keep up the good work out there.........:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2648901[/snapback]​*


Thay have some nice shit up there Richee. We should go for a show, and chill :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sorry bro-------i don't travel for shows............ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 27 2005, 11:41 AM
> *sorry bro-------i don't travel for shows............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2649082[/snapback]​*



We at least have to go to Phoenix to support Johnny----- :biggrin: O I forgot you get lost outside SFV---


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

anything out of a 100 mile radius is out of the question-except for vegas---------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 27 2005, 09:46 AM
> *We at least have to go to Phoenix to support Johnny----- :biggrin:  O I forgot you get lost outside SFV---
> [snapback]2649092[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok richee...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 27 2005, 11:06 AM
> *ok richee...
> [snapback]2649338[/snapback]​*


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

we're about 2.5 hrs north of Seattle..it's not that far!!! and you're lucky you don't have to travel for shows..me and tim(strong4life) made the vegas trek this yr..and I plan on seeing the fontana show.., are there any other shows that would be good to see in the summer??










> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 27 2005, 01:36 PM
> *looks pretty good---------ya lots of people think of canada as far , far away----but i guess it depends on what part of canada--------i guess you would probably be up past wa or montana-----cool-------------keep up the good work out there.........:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2648901[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok richee...


















courtesy of Notorious..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2005, 01:58 AM
> *next question...
> 
> WHERE IS THE ART GOING....???
> ...


I think this quote that I truly hold to heart is somewhat an answer to your question...

"times change and we as the new and younger generation are the ones who will be the next icons in lowriding"-John Kennedy...Bowtie Connection


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2005, 12:58 AM
> *next question...
> 
> WHERE IS THE ART GOING....???
> ...


i can really respect that comment...i think that is what is gonna take for those masters to pass on what they know...they are gonna have to see that a young artist is into for the love and not just for the buck. who wants to pass on their art to someone who isnt going to appreciate the same way if not more...i myslef had to straght tell a local upholsterer here that i would clean the shop and do grunt scissor work if he would let me hang out and absorb what he was doing...the time i spent in the shop were valuable in that i learned some really cool little tricks of the trade that can only come from experience. i think alot of it comes down to the investment, which often is subsequently sacrifice, of time that we are willing to make. it is a sad thing, thought, to think that some of those old school "masters" may take their secrets with them...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

t.t.t--------------


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 27 2005, 03:06 PM
> *i can really respect that comment...i think that is what is gonna take for those masters to pass on what they know...they are gonna have to see that a young artist is into for the love and not just for the buck. who wants to pass on their art to someone who isnt going to appreciate the same way if not more...i myslef had to straght tell a local upholsterer here that i would clean the shop and do grunt scissor work if he would let me hang out and absorb what he was doing...the time i spent in the shop were valuable in that i learned some really cool little tricks of the trade that can only come from experience. i think alot of it comes down to the investment, which often is subsequently sacrifice, of time that we are willing to make. it is a sad thing, thought, to think that some of those old school "masters" may take their secrets with them...
> [snapback]2649541[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Is there any body men that still uses LEAD...for body work..???


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 27 2005, 10:03 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Is there any body men that still uses LEAD...for body work..???
> [snapback]2651558[/snapback]​*


You know... I'm in the process right now of waiting for some shoptime with a guy that's done lead forever (or at least, that's what HE says :biggrin: ) There's TWO guys here in this area that I've heard of doing it... This guy is GOOD when it comes to restorations (and quick... :0 )
I offered to clean, help with the tedious things, and be a runner so I could watch and learn while he does some lead work...

As far as MY input on where it's going? 
FEW people will shell out the money or time involved for a correct job... Take a hydraulics install (for example) On one side you have American lowriders... For the most part, most cars racks, etc. look the same. Now take that versus Japan...

Just my $.02


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 24 2005, 12:07 PM
> *sounds nice bro-----------there was a car that i saw once years back that had a native american theme to it-----it was nice bro---most people can not appreciate such things as they forget what history is all about bro---------the true art comes from what you hold dear in your heart and soul-------good luck bro..and my your ancestors guide you along you path
> 
> richee
> [snapback]2638515[/snapback]​*



Thanks Richee, I hope things will come together good ...... I know there has Never been a painted roof (as far as i know of) that looks that same as the one I have thought up for mine.... 

I am constalntly drawin up sketches with ideas & i use watercolor pencils to give it a better blend of colors together ...... Its hard to draw accurate ghost patterns & all that but I dod what i can .....

If there is any pics of that Indian Summer car , I would like to see it - I never have seen it at all....... Thanks again, BOB_T


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 28 2005, 12:34 PM
> *Thanks Richee, I hope things will come together good ...... I know there has Never been a painted roof (as far as i know of) that looks that same as the one I have thought up for mine....
> 
> I am constalntly drawin up sketches with ideas & i use watercolor pencils to give it a better blend of colors together ...... Its hard to draw accurate ghost patterns & all that but I dod what i can .....
> ...



here you go foolio



you got to listen to the song too, here are the lyrics.

I love you the best
Better than all the rest.
I love you the best
Better than all the rest.
That I meet in the summer.
Indian Summer.
That I meet in the summer.
Indian Summer.
I love you the best
Better than all the rest.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 28 2005, 11:09 AM
> *here you go foolio
> you got to listen to the song too, here are the lyrics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 28 2005, 02:12 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2653193[/snapback]​*



whats up Richee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nada jason--------que paso? how are things out there in the big nc--------cold and wet bro?----- :biggrin: it's wet out here right now too bro------sup w/ that 67 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 28 2005, 11:28 AM
> *whats up Richee  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2653254[/snapback]​*


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 28 2005, 03:06 PM
> *nada jason--------que paso? how are things out there in the big nc--------cold and wet bro?----- :biggrin: it's wet out here right now too bro------sup w/ that 67 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2653348[/snapback]​*



its cold and dry.




the 67 is in a nice safe place right now, waiting on me to come give it some TLC.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 03:02 PM
> *no bro...not in the leats bit..i have had one of my shirts foro 3 year and it looks like i had it done today....ill get pics for sure.!!!
> [snapback]2605649[/snapback]​*


sorry for the delay on the pics..here they are


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Brandon.....check this out...got the rivi painted...hahahahahahaha









this color looks bad huh bro!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

nice paint job.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 08:43 AM
> *nice paint job.
> [snapback]2663166[/snapback]​*


no need to be modest J..you painted it..hahahaha


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

where is the gold leaf and striping.................. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 31 2005, 07:51 AM
> *no need to be modest J..you painted it..hahahaha
> [snapback]2663177[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 31 2005, 11:36 AM
> *where is the gold leaf and striping.................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2663288[/snapback]​*




I'm not that good Richee.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 08:37 AM
> *I'm not that good Richee.
> [snapback]2663289[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

That's a nice color bro. I think we should look along those lines. and throw a med bright blue stripe down the side overlapped with MAgenta. O wait, then you will be in Richees class, and he always takes best multi color. :biggrin: Those may be big shoes to fill.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah no shit...hey credit given where credit is due...i wouldnt care...just showing next to Disco Daze would be prize enough for me "homie"..hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 31 2005, 10:57 AM
> *yeah no shit...hey credit given where credit is due...i wouldnt care...just showing next to Disco Daze would be prize enough for me "homie"..hahaha
> [snapback]2663371[/snapback]​*



watch it bro. I get to park next to Disco Daze. Well you and Notorious can fight for parking on the other side. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

AHHAHAH------------you homies are crazy--------the only reason you want to park next to my broken down junk is to make your rides look that much better--------i know your tricks........ :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

oh here we go with the modesty stuff....not gonna change the fact that your car is the shit....in your garage..on the street...in a show...in a magazine...doesnt really matter does it.....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

bro-----believe me when i tell you that there are alot of things that i would change about my ride bro------i am trying to improve it right now but i wish i had left it alone and started working on the other ones just sitting in my yard------i still can't see the light at the end of the tunnel----i better see it soon april is coming really quick que no?--------- :biggrin: but all in all my car is alright---nothing special but i want to build a special one some day


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 31 2005, 10:32 AM
> *oh here we go with the modesty stuff....not gonna change the fact that your car is the shit....in your garage..on the street...in a show...in a magazine...doesnt really matter does it.....
> [snapback]2663778[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 31 2005, 01:14 PM
> *AHHAHAH------------you homies are crazy--------the only reason you want to park next to my broken down junk is to make your rides look that much better--------i know your tricks........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2663675[/snapback]​*




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

owwwwww------that hurt j------what was that for bro


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 11:30 AM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2664073[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Let's make Disco Daze into a Signayure Theme car?? You already have the multi color Kandy :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Notorious67,

I thought that Richee was talking about a different car called "Indian Summer'....... One that has a Native american theme to it - That one you posted up has more of an Aztec type of theme to it .... 


______________________________________________



Richee , is there another car that you know of , perhaps have any pics of or know if it appreared in LRM by any chance ??? LMK 

BOB_T


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup bro-------i do know of another car that was out ion the 90's that had a native american indian theme to it but i do not have any pictures right now---i can look up in my old lowrider mags to see if i can find it-----------ya "INDIAN SUMMER" has more of an aztec/ mayan themed murals on it------------the other one i know of was native american.........i'll try to find it--------i also saw a nice native american indian mural on here the other day of a chief---------but i can't find it now----i thought of you right away when i saw it......it was pretty good bro....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Notorious67,
> 
> I thought that Richee was talking about a different car called "Indian Summer'....... One that has a Native american theme to it - That one you posted up has more of an Aztec type of theme to it ....
> ...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

HA HA HA ...... Thanks for thinkin of me when you seen that !!!!!! 


Do you have any pics of your ride or anything that your working on currently ??


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i gots some old pics of my car bro----it has been put away for some time now---just now getting ready to bring it back out-------i really have not started anything else right now just have a couple of cars sitting in the yard waiting for me to work on them------one will be more of a driver and the other full show....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2005, 02:59 PM
> *HA HA HA ...... Thanks for thinkin of me when you seen that !!!!!!
> Do you have any pics of your ride or anything that your working on currently ??
> [snapback]2665011[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 31 2005, 03:18 PM
> *owwwwww------that hurt j------what was that for bro
> [snapback]2664237[/snapback]​*



your car is nice. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

where has the art gone?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2005, 11:16 PM
> *where has the art gone?!?!? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666657[/snapback]​*




32 pages and still no answer.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 09:19 PM
> *32 pages and still no answer.
> [snapback]2666680[/snapback]​*




Would having a 64 impala with a theme of smiley faces be considered art? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2005, 11:23 PM
> *Would having a 64 impala with a theme of smiley faces be considered art?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666713[/snapback]​*



LIL theme car.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 09:26 PM
> *LIL theme car.
> [snapback]2666734[/snapback]​*



layitlow theme car? I don't think the car is big enough to have so many haters on it... it would just turn into a clown car too...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2005, 11:27 PM
> *layitlow theme car? I don't think the car is big enough to have so many haters on it... it would just turn into a clown car too...
> [snapback]2666740[/snapback]​*




actually, you would need an Escort.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 09:28 PM
> *actually, you would need an Escort.
> [snapback]2666749[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: hmmmm... no bumper theme? with a 4 foot three wheeling... OH OH OH, if its a layitlow theme... the engine can turn off every 5 minutes... that'll be an overload of to many people on it at once LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

OH OH OH!!! license plates will say: "HowDoU" since its a theme car...

how do you paint a car
how do you install hydraulics
how do you do this
how do you that


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2005, 11:32 PM
> *OH OH OH!!! license plates will say: "HowDoU" since its a theme car...
> 
> how do you paint a car
> ...



is this a good welder
do i need to reinforce my frame
how do you spray flake
can you touch up candy
is CCE good <---- hell no fucker
whats Hi-Lows website
who makes the best pumps


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 09:36 PM
> *is this a good welder
> do i need to reinforce my frame
> how do you spray flake
> ...



would this be in the airbrush part? A white gangsta from the midwest or east coast asking those questions? and a cholo from the west coast saying I dunno?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2005, 11:38 PM
> *would this be in the airbrush part? A white gangsta from the midwest or east coast asking those questions? and a cholo from the west coast saying I dunno?
> [snapback]2666800[/snapback]​*



what about a white cholo FROM NC who can drink anyone (AND I MEAN ANYONE) under the table with some Jose Cuervo.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 09:40 PM
> *what about a white cholo FROM NC who can drink anyone (AND I MEAN ANYONE) under the table with some Jose Cuervo.
> [snapback]2666813[/snapback]​*



if that's the airbrush, will it have TRUUCHA FONT and will it need a layitlow DIKSHUNARIE?!?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2005, 11:41 PM
> *if that's the airbrush, will it have TRUUCHA FONT and will it need a layitlow DIKSHUNARIE?!?!
> [snapback]2666819[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

OH and for music... like the song says...




AND ITS GOTTA BE BUMPIN!!!!







































Sweet home alabama LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 31 2005, 11:45 PM
> *OH and for music... like the song says...
> AND ITS GOTTA BE BUMPIN!!!!
> Sweet home alabama LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666841[/snapback]​*



good song



but you know I am more of a Doors fan. Now thats LA music at its best homie.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 09:46 PM
> *good song
> but you know I am more of a Doors fan.  Now thats LA music at its best homie.
> [snapback]2666846[/snapback]​*


hahaha


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

found a couple pics, thought I'd share...


[attachmentid=99814]

[attachmentid=99816]


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that looks pretty good bro---------do you want to have a on-line car show bro-------- :biggrin: some old pics--------look over for 2005...... :0


> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jan 31 2005, 10:14 PM
> *found a couple pics, thought I'd share...
> [attachmentid=99814]
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

I miss Disco Daze 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

new and improved for 2005----------- :biggrin: ..don't cry bro------


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 08:32 AM
> *I miss Disco Daze
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2667936[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 1 2005, 10:39 AM
> *new and improved for 2005----------- :biggrin: ..don't cry bro------
> [snapback]2667954[/snapback]​*



They need an emotion of a smiley face jumping up and down. :biggrin: 
Wait a minute, my car isn't done either----- :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 08:45 AM
> *They need an emotion of a smiley face jumping up and down.  :biggrin:
> Wait a minute, my car isn't done either----- :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2667976[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 1 2005, 09:39 AM
> *new and improved for 2005----------- :biggrin: ..don't cry bro------
> [snapback]2667954[/snapback]​*



can't wait to see it... :biggrin: <~~ smiley face jumps up and down after you stare at it for 3 minutes without blinking and you move the desk up and down LOL


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin: ----------it sure does......i tried it------:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 09:20 AM
> *can't wait to see it...  :biggrin: <~~ smiley face jumps up and down after you stare at it for 3 minutes without blinking and you move the desk up and down LOL
> [snapback]2668149[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

The Richee files...

Richee cruising in mexico...









Richee cruising SFV









Richee at the strip club









Richee after winning the car show lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Richee is OG :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 10:42 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Richee is OG :biggrin:
> [snapback]2668255[/snapback]​*



when is our next meeting taking place?!?!? hmmm... Imma call you tonight hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 11:43 AM
> *when is our next meeting taking place?!?!? hmmm... Imma call you tonight hahaha
> [snapback]2668258[/snapback]​*



maybe in a week. Damn you and Richee should know. Ur the prez, he's the vp. :biggrin: I am just a member with a unfinished car. 

I think imma make an OSC theme car. Instead of ribbons, I could have a coil down the side :biggrin: I think you could photoshop it for me.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

FRIDAY.............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 09:43 AM
> *when is our next meeting taking place?!?!? hmmm... Imma call you tonight hahaha
> [snapback]2668258[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 10:47 AM
> *maybe in a week. Damn you and Richee should know. Ur the prez, he's the vp.  :biggrin:  I am just a member with a unfinished car.
> 
> I think imma make an OSC theme car. Instead of ribbons, I could have a coil down the side :biggrin: I think you could photoshop it for me.
> [snapback]2668275[/snapback]​*



2006, you will be fully sponsored f_CK THAT!!! hehehe


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:-------loco nacho-----hey i though you were leaving-----go away------ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 09:38 AM
> *The Richee files...
> 
> Richee cruising in mexico...
> ...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 1 2005, 10:57 AM
> *FRIDAY.............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2668327[/snapback]​*



thank you Mr. VP LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 1 2005, 10:59 AM
> *:roflmao:-------loco nacho-----hey i though you were leaving-----go away------ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2668334[/snapback]​*



imma have abel, fonzy, and wiro airbrush smiley faces on my glasshouse... :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 12:01 PM
> *imma have abel, fonzy, and wiro airbrush smiley faces on my glasshouse...  :0
> [snapback]2668349[/snapback]​*



I want to have Fonzy do a mural, but damn---- 4G's is some cash.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

after it is all said and done bro------------you will be satisfied---------i can set you up w/ "ABEL ROCHA" if you want-------------he did the mural on "orgullo mexicano"


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 10:07 AM
> *I want to have Fonzy do a mural, but damn---- 4G's is some cash.
> [snapback]2668383[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 11:07 AM
> *I want to have Fonzy do a mural, but damn---- 4G's is some cash.
> [snapback]2668383[/snapback]​*












is that lubed or not? LOL I can print one off the plotter for 100 bucks... same quality...



HEY!!! I found a pic of richee


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 11:45 AM
> *They need an emotion of a smiley face jumping up and down.  :biggrin:
> Wait a minute, my car isn't done either----- :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2667976[/snapback]​*



Brandon needs a hug.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 1 2005, 12:15 PM
> *Brandon needs a hug.
> [snapback]2668448[/snapback]​*




go to West Coast LR topic. I drug you into it :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 1 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Brandon needs a hug.
> [snapback]2668448[/snapback]​*


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 31 2005, 09:19 PM
> *32 pages and still no answer.
> [snapback]2666680[/snapback]​*



Its in the mind, heart & soul & hopefully it will be passed on thru the fluid tip of my airbrush & my spray gun.................  


- Theme cars are what i like & Im trying to build a few ...... My wife got started on here car finally .... Were heading to the shop today to go work on it some more in a few hours or so......


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 1 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Its in the mind, heart & soul & hopefully it will be passed on thru the fluid tip of my airbrush & my spray gun.................
> - Theme cars are what i like & Im trying to build a few ...... My wife got started on here car finally .... Were heading to the shop today to go work on it some more in a few hours or so......
> [snapback]2668726[/snapback]​*




still no answer


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Heart mind & Soul .............


Or are you talking about the physical cars in general............????


No idea where they went - into hibernation


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hibernation only lasts for so long bro----------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 1 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Heart mind & Soul .............
> Or are you talking about the physical cars in general............????
> No idea where they went - into hibernation
> [snapback]2668880[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Os Ama Lowriders...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2005, 11:07 AM
> *I want to have Fonzy do a mural, but damn---- 4G's is some cash.
> [snapback]2668383[/snapback]​*


it may be more now they did a feature of fonzy in the APRIL 2005 issue of LRM


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

fuck everyone!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

no manches--------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 3 2005, 12:51 PM
> *fuck everyone!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2678981[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 3 2005, 03:51 PM
> *fuck everyone!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2678981[/snapback]​*



pinche nacho, posting under an alias. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hahaha, my name is brandon hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 3 2005, 04:33 PM
> *hahaha, my name is brandon hahahaha
> [snapback]2679163[/snapback]​*




HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


******


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

OSC and Windows.... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

OSC and Windows, WTF hahaha, i'm never cleaning your windows again Mr LOL... 



here's the art, photoshopped plaque :0 :biggrin: well, actually pinstripping too lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

ok one plaque that isn't photoshopped, can you guess the car?!?!?! LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 4 2005, 03:35 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lemonlaid. very nice 58....I must add beautiful glass! How does he keep the glass so clean? Hmmmmmmmmm........ :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2005, 06:00 AM
> *Lemonlaid. very nice 58....I must add beautiful glass! How does he keep the glass so clean? Hmmmmmmmmm........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2682017[/snapback]​*



That ***** has a nacho imposter cleaning his windows hahahaa


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2005, 07:00 AM
> *Lemonlaid. very nice 58....I must add beautiful glass! How does he keep the glass so clean? Hmmmmmmmmm........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2682017[/snapback]​*



Nacho is Premier prez, and he cleans our cars before the shows. We just roll up to the gas station, and get a new set of coils, check the oil in pumps, and a window cleaning, and were ready to roll. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 4 2005, 09:08 AM
> *Nacho is Premier prez, and he cleans our cars before the shows. We just roll up to the gas station, and get a new set of coils, check the oil in pumps,  and a window cleaning, and were ready to roll.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2682789[/snapback]​*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 4 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Nacho is Premier prez, and he cleans our cars before the shows. We just roll up to the gas station, and get a new set of coils, check the oil in pumps,  and a window cleaning, and were ready to roll.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2682789[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 4 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Nacho is Premier prez, and he cleans our cars before the shows. We just roll up to the gas station, and get a new set of coils, check the oil in pumps,  and a window cleaning, and were ready to roll.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2682789[/snapback]​*




YOU DAMN RIGHT *****!!! LOL hahahaha

One Stop Chicanos for Our Stop Cabrones and clean the damn carros LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: 

ok ok ok, I will clean Dippinits and Seths windows, but not richee's... ok, his wire wheels only lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Alright, I have decided to give you guys a lil something of a car that'll hit the circuit next year... almost finished but not quite finished... needs the engine now... who said you need chrome? If anyone needs anodizing, a 5x5" piece will set you at $100... real anodizing, not bullshit chrome and then translucent powdercoating which everyone calls anodizing LOL


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nacho is lying ---------------he photoshoped all the shit-------- :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 7 2005, 01:35 PM
> *nacho is lying ---------------he photoshoped all the shit-------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2692584[/snapback]​*


IF my car isn't done soon, Imma photoshop it too, so I can take it to the next meeting :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey richee since Dipp missed last weeks meeting and didnt show up with a flyable car...i vote he get fined imposed...


10 HAIL MARIES...CLEAN ALL CLUB REAR VIEW MIRRORS...ROLL ON 15X10 PRIMES FOR A PERIOD OF 2 MONTHS AS PUNISHMENT!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 7 2005, 02:38 PM
> *hey richee since Dipp missed last weeks meeting and didnt show up with a flyable car...i vote he get fined imposed...
> 10 HAIL MARIES...CLEAN ALL CLUB REAR VIEW MIRRORS...ROLL ON 15X10 PRIMES FOR A PERIOD OF 2 MONTHS AS PUNISHMENT!!
> [snapback]2692859[/snapback]​*



right now I'm rollin on 7" rims, on the chrome patterned body dolly. O wait, I forgot I had to return it. Well my car is sittin on wood boxes


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 7 2005, 01:38 PM
> *hey richee since Dipp missed last weeks meeting and didnt show up with a flyable car...i vote he get fined imposed...
> 10 HAIL MARIES...CLEAN ALL CLUB REAR VIEW MIRRORS...ROLL ON 15X10 PRIMES FOR A PERIOD OF 2 MONTHS AS PUNISHMENT!!
> [snapback]2692859[/snapback]​*



cabron, bequite man, imma have to fucken clean everyones windows since I don't have a finished car also hahaha

f_ck it, discount on coils? I don't wanna pay a fine richee LOL...


yeah its photoshopped, but looks nice huh? LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 7 2005, 01:35 PM
> *IF my car isn't done soon, Imma photoshop it too, so I can take it to the next meeting :biggrin:
> [snapback]2692842[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Richee??? Brandon??? ANYONE?!?!?!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

why are you posting rims of your model cars???



> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 7 2005, 12:21 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2692536[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 7 2005, 10:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 7 2005, 08:07 PM
> *HAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> [snapback]2694369[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 4 2005, 07:33 PM
> *Alright, I have decided to give you guys a lil something of a car that'll hit the circuit next year... almost finished but not quite finished... needs the engine now... who said you need chrome? If anyone needs anodizing, a 5x5" piece will set you at $100... real anodizing, not bullshit chrome and then translucent powdercoating which everyone calls anodizing LOL
> [snapback]2685125[/snapback]​*




Thumbs up from me .......... Fits the car well.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 7 2005, 08:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah yeah..can you say P-R-EM-I-U-M S-P-O-R-T-W-A-Y!!!!!!!!
hahahahahahahahahahaha.....on a big 73 rivi at that...

j/p :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 08:11 AM
> *yeah yeah..can you say P-R-EM-I-U-M S-P-O-R-T-W-A-Y!!!!!!!!
> hahahahahahahahahahaha.....on a big 73 rivi at that...
> 
> ...



damn, I hope I am not being quized...

P-R-EM-I-U-M S-P-O-R-T-W-A-Y!!!!!!!! on a big 73 rivi at that...
hmm... what do I win? YAY!!!!! You are the weakest link LOL hahahaha


P.S. I can do those tires, its only like 1" x 1/4" very tricky but easy to do on a lathe...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 8 2005, 12:33 AM
> *Thumbs up from me .......... Fits the car well.....
> [snapback]2695443[/snapback]​*



it was photoshopped LOL


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

you are the best Nacho....I wanna grow up and be like you...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 08:16 AM
> *you are the best Nacho....I wanna grow up and be like you...
> [snapback]2695868[/snapback]​*




hmmm... I am 6'3", funny hair, and 287 lbs, my eyes are brown which means i'm full of shit LOL hahahaha

you sure you wanna grow up and be like Mr. moreno? hahahaha


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i want to be like nacho and digress.................




"DIGRESS" v, wander from the subject, as in talking

get back to the topic...........................cabrones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 09:20 AM
> *hmmm... I am 6'3", funny hair, and 287 lbs, my eyes are brown which means i'm full of shit LOL hahahaha
> 
> you sure you wanna grow up and be like Mr. moreno? hahahaha
> [snapback]2695880[/snapback]​*



Mornin' fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 8 2005, 10:21 AM
> *i want to be like nacho and digress.................
> "DIGRESS" v, wander from the subject, as in taking
> 
> ...



The Art is at Richees house. All the Lowriders you have around your house. That's right, you have 2 rags? and what else? I need to mosey my way to the valley to see what Richee has. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have nada..........i sold everything---------even your car--------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 08:27 AM
> *The Art is at Richees house. All the Lowriders you have around your house. That's right, you have 2 rags? and what else? I need to mosey my way to the valley to see what Richee has.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2696047[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 8 2005, 09:21 AM
> *i want to be like nacho and digress.................
> "DIGRESS" v, wander from the subject, as in talking
> 
> ...




DAMN RICHEE!!! You're painting skills are getting way better... If you ever had a fine in our club, you don't have a fine till next year, all fines for you are waived for the year hahahaha








:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 8 2005, 09:31 AM
> *i have nada..........i sold everything---------even your car--------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2696064[/snapback]​*



so, if I added Murals to the frame on the glasshouse and then added murals to the trunk and sides of the glasshouse, added airbrushes to the rims, and then added an airbrush to the seats, and made a bad ass see through hydraulic system, and finally put my premier OSC C.C. plaque, would that be art? :biggrin: 

I'll show you my hydraulic setup in two months :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 11:36 AM
> *so, if I added Murals to the frame on the glasshouse and then added murals to the trunk and sides of the glasshouse, added airbrushes to the rims, and then added an airbrush to the seats, and made a bad ass see through hydraulic system, and finally put my premier OSC C.C. plaque, would that be art?  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll show you my hydraulic setup in two months  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2696289[/snapback]​*


imma have an OSC theme car. Murals of coils down the sides with mini coils inside and the coils will be covered in $$$$$$$$ and tits


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ya that would be art bro-----------let's see it------------photoshop guru....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 09:36 AM
> *so, if I added Murals to the frame on the glasshouse and then added murals to the trunk and sides of the glasshouse, added airbrushes to the rims, and then added an airbrush to the seats, and made a bad ass see through hydraulic system, and finally put my premier OSC C.C. plaque, would that be art?  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll show you my hydraulic setup in two months  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2696289[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 10:41 AM
> *imma have an OSC theme car. Murals of coils down the sides with mini coils inside and the coils will be covered in $$$$$$$$ and tits
> [snapback]2696298[/snapback]​*



and I guess the guy with the piston pump would be who? hahahaha


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

here's my I HATE BUSH topic:


Bush:
Aside from defense and homeland security, favored Bush programs included a new $1.5 billion high school performance program, expanded Pell Grants for low-income college students and more support for community health clinics.
_________________________________
$1.5 Billion high school performance program? Dude, i'm sorry, our school district has lost a lot of money, i.e. with 260 Million dollars that were taken off last this school year. Last school year was $240 Million. That together, is how much? $500,000 Million bucks... So divide $1.5 into $500,000= 300 school districts... I'm pretty sure that there is way more than 300 school districts, with each school district having way more than 20 high schools... It doesn't make sense, to offer such a little amount of money to education, i.e. late high school education. The foundation of education is elementary school, however, No Child Left Behind is an insult to education. Millions of kids are being left behind i.e. in inner-urban areas as where I work... I'm sure the few benefiting are the rich kids in Palos Verdes, Beverly Hills, and Belaire. Our school isn't even on the 50th percentile, we're more like, uhm... probably 30 or less? So yes, whatever you learn in your primary years, will make you succeed in years to come... 
Bush: Bush's budget proposal does not reflect the costs for overhauling Social Security by allowing younger workers to set up private investment accounts.
____________________________
WTF, people can't take care of their Bank Account Balance, or even worse, they haven't even heard of what a certified deposit is... How the hell can you intrust people with having a private investment account!!! What Bush is doing here, is privatizing and pretty soon disappear S.S. <~~~ not super sport...
He is trying to take the United States back into the 1920's when people would "HAVE" to save money for their elder years. Why is this bad? Like I have stated, people can't take care of their money as teenagers, young adults, and adults, they have 1. maxed out credit cards, 2. low checking/saving accounts, 3. Bankruptcy, 4. NO $ knowledge... 
yep, if you are in your 20's right now, be prepared to dish out at least; $1000.00 per month= $12,000 per year X 30 yrs= (you're in your 50's now) 360,000.00
Do you really think you can put that amount of money into an account? So that after you retire, you can be live off of $360,000? Food for though... sorry for the math guys LOL


BUSH SUCKS!!!
Nacho 



ok, back to lowriders, I'm going to marinade for 5 minutes and come back hahaha, just read guys... We'll talk about lowriders in 6 minutes... LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 8 2005, 09:31 AM
> *i have nada..........i sold everything---------even your car--------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2696064[/snapback]​*



no wonder someone bought an extra casa house... :0 :biggrin: talk about being like donald trump... lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 10:41 AM
> *imma have an OSC theme car. Murals of coils down the sides with mini coils inside and the coils will be covered in $$$$$$$$ and tits
> [snapback]2696298[/snapback]​*



Would I get fined for having a layitlow theme car in our club? LOL I wanna maintain the president seat ya know? LOL


Smiley face interior, smiley face airbrush, imagine, a smiley face swinging down a stripper pole??? DANG MAN!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey the big "I"....is starting to wonder about you-------- :0


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Would I get fined for having a layitlow theme car in our club? LOL I wanna maintain the president seat ya know? LOL
> Smiley face interior, smiley face airbrush, imagine, a smiley face swinging down a stripper pole??? DANG MAN!!!
> [snapback]2696372[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 8 2005, 12:12 PM
> *hey the big "I"....is starting to wonder about you-------- :0
> [snapback]2696414[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 

Always joking, but you know some people take it serious  
That's aight, he can always roll with us, O wait, we don't roll, our cars are not done :angry:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 11:15 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Always joking, but you know some people take it serious
> ...



to Richee: :biggrin: My brother & family wonders about me all the time???

to Brandon: I can't roll, my car isn't done yet... Pinche honda is going to get an acura rsx type 2 motor with type R japanese spec cams, port and polished heads...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 11:15 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Always joking, but you know some people take it serious
> ...


yeah i used to roll mine till i met you and richee.....man..the godd ole days of having a car that ran....


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 11:19 AM
> *yeah i used to roll mine till i met you and richee.....man..the godd ole days of having a car that ran....
> [snapback]2696450[/snapback]​*




I didn't know that we four were in the same car club...

No Carros Car Club... Dang bro, much love, welcome into the club... LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll start designing the NO Carros Car Club plaque tonight... email it to you guys, and then we can choose the design LOL

Nacho= honda/chevy rider...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 11:43 AM
> *I'll start designing the NO Carros Car Club plaque tonight... email it to you guys, and then we can choose the design LOL
> 
> Nacho= honda/chevy rider...
> [snapback]2696554[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:------------but getting new and improved bro-------------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 10:19 AM
> *yeah i used to roll mine till i met you and richee.....man..the godd ole days of having a car that ran....
> [snapback]2696450[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

check this out... didn't wanna show you guys... but it'll end up looking like this v6 from the acura into the civic making it a rear wheel drive


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 12:58 PM
> *check this out... didn't wanna show you guys... but it'll end up looking like this v6 from the acura into the civic making it a rear wheel drive
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see you have the engine in a clean work area :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

For Nacho, Richee, and Johnny :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey i jst ran across thie quote......................

"art is not a mirror held up to reality,
but a hammer with which to shape it."

Bertolt Brecht


i like it bros----------------------peace


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

okay backto topic...

i found this car while skimming! i must say that although not a "theme car" i found it to be just beautiful! the color is awesome and if you look closely he has paid some attention to detail in how he showed his car. nice to see.....i love the color along with the fact it is a traditional.....just my .02


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

WOW, that is a sweet glasshouse...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 01:11 PM
> *For Nacho, Richee, and Johnny :0
> [snapback]2697064[/snapback]​*



Note to Brandon: Tutor him on how to upload a file LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 8 2005, 01:24 PM
> *hey i jst ran across thie quote......................
> 
> "art is not a mirror held up to reality,
> ...



nice... you have truely inspired me to start on my hammer project on thursday... Will post pics


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get enough of this car..i am soo very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice ride bro------i like them w/ skirts though....but other wise very nice---------:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 01:39 PM
> *man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get enough of this car..i am soo very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2697484[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 02:39 PM
> *man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get enough of this car..i am soo very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2697484[/snapback]​*



needs skirts and to extend the upper a-arms...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

a-arms are fine ------but definately needs skirts-- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 03:37 PM
> *needs skirts and to extend the upper a-arms...
> [snapback]2698009[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

OK let's try this again--- For Nacho, Richee, and Johnny

http://www.dodge-srt4.com/posting.html


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

can't see shit...................... :angry:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 03:52 PM
> *OK let's try this again--- For Nacho, Richee, and Johnny
> 
> http://www.dodge-srt4.com/posting.html
> [snapback]2698083[/snapback]​*


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2005, 04:52 PM
> *OK let's try this again--- For Nacho, Richee, and Johnny
> 
> http://www.dodge-srt4.com/posting.html
> [snapback]2698083[/snapback]​*



srt4's are fast bro...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 02:39 PM
> *man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get enough of this car..i am soo very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2697484[/snapback]​*


im still loving that glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:0 --------stop wacking off fooooooooooooooo........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 9 2005, 09:06 AM
> *im still loving that glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2701058[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 9 2005, 11:32 AM
> *:0  --------stop wacking off fooooooooooooooo........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2701158[/snapback]​*



I know Damn---- join the fanclub :angry:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 02:39 PM
> *man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get enough of this car..i am soo very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2697484[/snapback]​*


THAT WOULD MAKE A GOOD POSTER. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

haters!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 9 2005, 10:42 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> haters!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2701212[/snapback]​*



I hate the fact you have 13"s and my geo metro has 12"s


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

where's Richee and Brandon?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hmm, do any one of you guys have some Jazz piano books? I need to buy some LOL, i'm trying to learn choird arrangements for jazz...  thanks guys...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i might have some here in the school library...old books that arent being used anymore....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 10 2005, 09:08 AM
> *hmm, do any one of you guys have some Jazz piano books? I need to buy some LOL, i'm trying to learn choird arrangements for jazz...  thanks guys...
> [snapback]2705964[/snapback]​*


Imma be in Chivago next Friday through Wednesday. I will stop by Maxwell street and pick up some Blues or Jazz stuff for you------ trade for coils :biggrin:

http://bluechicago.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey that cutlass in the new SC mag that has JLo, is that considered theme???


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 10:18 AM
> *i might have some porn here in the school library...old mags that arent being used anymore....some pages might be stuck though
> [snapback]2706179[/snapback]​*



Damn Johnny, what kind of school do you work at? :0 :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Damn Johnny, what kind of school do you work at? :0  :0
> [snapback]2706255[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

thanks riviera... 


Brandon, OYE!!! No trade for coils... but I will pay you what you spent LOL hehehe


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 09:24 AM
> *Hey that cutlass in the new SC mag that has JLo, is that considered theme???
> [snapback]2706208[/snapback]​*



I didn't renew my subscription to Lowrider this year... BLAH!!! if a Premier C.C. comes out or if a Individuals C.C. comes out, then I will buy the magazine... I'm tired of only seeing two good pictures and then pictures of cars hopping with BIG OLE streaks bc the asshole doesn't know how to set the speed on his camera...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 8 2005, 03:13 PM
> *okay backto topic...
> 
> i found this car while skimming! i must say that although not a "theme car" i found it to be just beautiful! the color is awesome and if you look closely he has paid some attention to detail in how he showed his car. nice to see.....i love the color along with the fact it is a traditional.....just my .02
> [snapback]2697331[/snapback]​*


Ha ha my picture floated into this topic. That was from the Indy Super show in 04. Nothing like the brightness of a Kandy Cobalt over silver. When you walked into that part of the building that was the first car you saw.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Damn Johnny, what kind of school do you work at? :0  :0
> [snapback]2706255[/snapback]​*


hey bro...dont share our secret about my 
"Secret Michael Jackson Room" at my house bro....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 09:09 AM
> *hey bro...dont share our secret about my
> "Secret Michael Jackson Room" at my house bro....
> [snapback]2706428[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

he said "SC" =street custom not lowrider magazine lop------------ :uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 10 2005, 09:03 AM
> *I didn't renew my subscription to Lowrider this year... BLAH!!! if a Premier C.C. comes out or if a Individuals C.C. comes out, then I will buy the magazine... I'm tired of only seeing two good pictures and then pictures of cars hopping with BIG OLE streaks bc the asshole doesn't know how to set the speed on his camera...
> [snapback]2706398[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 11:09 AM
> *hey bro...dont share my secret about me being the boy in
> "Secret Michael Jackson Room" ....
> [snapback]2706428[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 10 2005, 10:16 AM
> *he said "SC" =street custom not lowrider magazine lop------------ :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706459[/snapback]​*



HUH?!?!?! what's a lop? LOL


I was refering to Lowrider Magazine  

I hate seeing f-Cked up pictures being taken of hops... They say, yeah, he did 60 inches... and the car is doing 20"... WTF picture is that?!?!? on and you can see the entire car come down from the top to the bottom, but miraculously, the car is already at the bottom?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 10:22 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2706485[/snapback]​*


oh man ....i see its gonna be one of those days today.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 10:09 AM
> *hey bro...dont share our secret about my
> "Secret Michael Jackson Room" at my house bro....
> [snapback]2706428[/snapback]​*



WTF, you are a bleached ***** too that likes kids? hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 11:44 AM
> *oh man ....i see its gonna be one of those days today.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706578[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JK, have to make the day go by right?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah especially when all i can think about is gettin on the road manana...i wish it was 2:00 friday already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

bumper went out yesterday to b's work ......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 11:24 AM
> *yeah especially when all i can think about is gettin on the road manana...i wish it was 2:00 friday already!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2706988[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 01:24 PM
> *yeah especially when all i can think about is gettin on the road manana...i wish it was 2:00 friday already!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2706988[/snapback]​*



I just received a package here at work with split bumpers in it for a Rivi. 
Richee--- next time you ship me something use something other than beer cans, and your wifes good towels for packing. :uh:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:..............i think the ups driver put those beer cans in there-----------and the towels are for john johns car.............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 11:40 AM
> *I just received a package here at work with split bumpers in it for a Rivi.
> Richee--- next time you ship me something use something other than beer cans, and your wifes good towels for packing.  :uh:
> [snapback]2707061[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 10 2005, 12:39 PM
> *bumper went out yesterday to b's work ......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2707056[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
B...TAKE CARE OF MY BUMPER/S..IF I GET THERE AND THEY ARE ON THE 63DIPPIN IM GONNA :guns: :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 11:42 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> B...TAKE CARE OF MY BUMPER/S..IF I GET THERE AND THEY ARE ON THE 63DIPPIN IM GONNA :guns:  :buttkick:  :burn:
> [snapback]2707075[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 01:42 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> B...TAKE CARE OF MY BUMPER/S..IF I GET THERE AND THEY ARE ON THE 63DIPPIN IM GONNA :guns:  :buttkick:  :burn:
> [snapback]2707075[/snapback]​*


check on Ebay, there is a new auction for split bumpers hosted by dippinit :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 10 2005, 12:42 PM
> *:roflmao:..............i think the ups driver put those beer cans in there-----------and the towels are for john johns car.............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2707074[/snapback]​*


thanks for lookin out Richee....im gonna use the towels as loin cloths and dance around my car saying/chanting

"IM AN AZTEC WARRIOR-IM AN AZTEC WARRIOR"


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 10 2005, 01:45 PM
> *thanks for lookin out Richee....im gonna use the towels as loin cloths and dance around my car saying/chanting
> 
> "IM AN AZTEC WARRIOR-IM AN AZTEC WARRIOR"
> [snapback]2707089[/snapback]​*



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 



Ok just listed them, with a 3 day turn around. Imma email Joe Ray see if he wants them :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=33640


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:---------don't forget the headband bro.........


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey bobby j..........................these fools are ruining my good thread bro........... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 10 2005, 01:49 PM
> *hey bobby j..........................these fools are ruining my good thread bro........... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2707112[/snapback]​*


hey were 41 pages. every thread I started never got off the ground. :uh: 
but my topics are things like "which painter should I go to"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

I noticed on the towels it says "Property of LA County Jail" Where did you get these Richee?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 12:47 PM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> Ok just listed them, with a 3 day turn around. Imma email Joe Ray see if he wants them :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=33640
> [snapback]2707099[/snapback]​*


DAMN DUDE..you got me on that one...hahahahahaha....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

why don't you go to paint and ask how you can paint your own car..............:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 11:54 AM
> *hey were 41 pages. every thread I started never got off the ground.  :uh:
> but my topics are things like  "which painter should I go to"
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ur house............


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 12:00 PM
> *I noticed on the towels it says "Property of LA County Jail" Where did you get these Richee?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2707150[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hmmm... Where's richee? Where's Brandon? Where's Osama binladen? Where's there freaking yellow brick road? 




Those are answers that must never be answered!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

dipp!....what do you think?

















thanks again!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i think that you should take them back and tell them that someone bent your spokes and crossed the laces...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:------------did you get the bumpers...cuz i haven't got my $$$ yet......... :angry: 


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 14 2005, 08:12 AM
> *dipp!....what do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

They look much better, cool for the calle. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 14 2005, 09:39 AM
> *They look much better, cool for the calle.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2723023[/snapback]​*



I didn't know that you knew how to speak spanish... WTF


Richee, wanna come to mexico for a week with us?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 14 2005, 11:48 AM
> *I didn't know that you knew how to speak spanish... WTF
> 
> [snapback]2723291[/snapback]​*



chale--- just slang ese. :biggrin: 
eh, I got a jale for you :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 14 2005, 10:53 AM
> *chale--- just slang ese. :biggrin:
> eh, I got a jale for you :biggrin:
> [snapback]2723324[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thanks for coming down yesterday bro, it was a pleasure meeting you  well, hopefully it won't be the last time... hehehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 14 2005, 12:56 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thanks for coming down yesterday bro, it was a pleasure meeting you   well, hopefully it won't be the last time... hehehe
> [snapback]2723553[/snapback]​*


well, it was cool seeing a lifted Impala roll down Imperial every 4 minutes, even the pink big body, driven by a gurl. lol. I got scared when the "bird" and 20 cop cars were chasing the dude throught the projects. JK :biggrin: 
Mescal and Asada was excellent also


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 14 2005, 11:56 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thanks for coming down yesterday bro, it was a pleasure meeting you   well, hopefully it won't be the last time... hehehe
> [snapback]2723553[/snapback]​*


hey bro...on that note it was cool rapping with you yesterday bro...kinda cool actually!!! next time im down im bringing home made ceviche, ramon ayala cd, and some cuervo bro. well show Dippinit how to eat some ceviche bro...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

...........i got a jale for you to b........................."PUEDES JALAR MI VERGA HUEY"........... :roflmao:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 14 2005, 09:53 AM
> *chale--- just slang ese. :biggrin:
> eh, I got a jale for you :biggrin:
> [snapback]2723324[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 14 2005, 12:09 PM
> *...........i got a jale for you to b........................."PUEDES JALAR MI VERGA HUEY"........... :roflmao:
> [snapback]2723610[/snapback]​*


awe man there went the topic.....just went to shit....hahahahahaha.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you vatos killed the topic like 10 pages ago bro............


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 14 2005, 11:32 AM
> *awe man there went the topic.....just went to shit....hahahahahaha.
> [snapback]2723692[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

That "Bowl of Fruit With Wire Rim" was pretty artistic in my eyes... :biggrin: Or is that the new way of smuggling fruit in from Tijuas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Damn, you beat me tio it Armando. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :roflmao: smuggled back into az by way of tj......


> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Feb 14 2005, 12:23 PM
> *That "Bowl of Fruit With Wire Rim" was pretty artistic in my eyes...  :biggrin:  Or is that the new way of smuggling fruit in from Tijuas?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*hey vatos...look at it this way...im soo down with my zeniths i was cleaning and polishing on the dining room table...next to ceramic fruta and all...they werent even gonna touch the work table...hell naw!!!*_


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 14 2005, 03:25 PM
> *:biggrin: :roflmao: smuggled back into az by way of tj......
> [snapback]2724243[/snapback]​*




check is in the mail for the bumpers Richee

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
make sure you wait for it------- just kidding. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*clowns.....*_


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 14 2005, 12:08 PM
> *hey bro...on that note it was cool rapping with you yesterday bro...kinda cool actually!!! next time im down im bringing home made ceviche, ramon ayala cd, and some cuervo bro. well show Dippinit how to eat some ceviche bro...
> [snapback]2723605[/snapback]​*



hhaha, sorry, jose cuervo sucks lol... 


However, if you guys want to come to my house this friday or next or next or next, i'll have ceviche and Tequila Herradura or Mezcal for you guys... its all good, going back in the summer with brandon to pick up a few more liters of mezcal... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 14 2005, 03:59 PM
> *hhaha, sorry, jose cuervo sucks lol...
> However, if you guys want to come to my house this friday or next or next or next, i'll have ceviche and Tequila Herradura or Mezcal for you guys... its all good, going back in the summer with brandon to pick up a few more liters of mezcal...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2724387[/snapback]​*


I know how to eat Torta
:dunno: :dunno: 

gotta watch Johnny bro, he gets too excited about Zeniths. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*dont make me tell your secrets Brandon!!! ill divulge all of em!!!*_


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 14 2005, 04:09 PM
> *dont make me tell your secrets Brandon!!! ill divulge all of em!!!
> [snapback]2724445[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 
careful what you say, my vieja checks up on me once in a while jk :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you better erase that picture before your lady finds out bro---------she was out when you were doing that bro............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 14 2005, 01:29 PM
> *hey vatos...look at it this way...im soo down with my zeniths i was cleaning and polishing on the dining room table...next to ceramic fruta and all...they werent even gonna touch the work table...hell naw!!!
> [snapback]2724261[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: 


YOU DAMN CHIC'S


UHmm... CHICANOS hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 14 2005, 04:59 PM
> *hhaha, sorry, jose cuervo sucks lol...
> 
> [snapback]2724387[/snapback]​*



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

oops rong thread


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackers10_@Feb 15 2005, 07:43 AM
> *oops rong thread
> [snapback]2727916[/snapback]​*


and wrong rong... its wrong LOL


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 15 2005, 07:07 AM
> *and wrong rong... its wrong LOL
> [snapback]2727975[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

mornin' fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 15 2005, 11:15 AM
> *mornin' fellas :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728190[/snapback]​*



I bought a glasshouse :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

good morning brothers....hey Jason I saw that!!! nice acquisition...a little pricey though..i could have sold you one for half that!!!! hey it is very nice though...what are the plans for it? are we maybe gonna see a true them car with it? how about a lowrider retrospective theme?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 15 2005, 10:17 AM
> *I bought a glasshouse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728202[/snapback]​*



I bought 5.20's and Zenith's with 3 prong canted and bicentennial emblems, asshole :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 15 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I bought 5.20's and Zenith's with 3 prong canted and bicentennial emblems, asshole :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728244[/snapback]​*



Copy cat............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i bought a set of Zenith with no ko's and, seemingly now, stole some split bumpers.. :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 15 2005, 10:29 AM
> *i bought a set of Zenith with no ko's and,  seemingly now, stole some split bumpers.. :0  :0
> [snapback]2728253[/snapback]​*



$100 fine----- payable to Richee VP of operations. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:-------------great job bro-------is that the one you were telling me about bro?


> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 15 2005, 08:17 AM
> *I bought a glasshouse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728202[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:angry: :nono:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 15 2005, 08:29 AM
> * seemingly now, stole some split bumpers.. :0  :0
> [snapback]2728253[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 15 2005, 12:08 PM
> *:angry: :nono:
> [snapback]2728556[/snapback]​*



Johnny better get Western Union to Richees house, or the SanFed's are gonna get him. :0 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 15 2005, 09:17 AM
> *I bought a glasshouse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728202[/snapback]​*


*
i could have sold you this one.....fo rhalf the price... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

but it is only 1/2 as clean bro........i saw the other one one ebay as well bro---------clean car bro-----------low og miles.........that is why it brought so much $$$...........i know of a couple around 2 g's right now as well but not that clean bro........... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 15 2005, 11:03 AM
> *
> i could have sold you this one.....fo rhalf the price... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728798[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

im sure the ghouse is clean since he's notorious p-i-c-k-y  i got daytons but who wants my KO's? who wants a bit of nostaligia?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 15 2005, 01:19 PM
> *im sure the ghouse is clean since he's notorious p-i-c-k-y   i got daytons but who wants my KO's? who wants a bit of nostaligia?
> 
> 
> ...



ur buddy Brent needs some. :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll give you two pairs of 4 1/2 ton coils for the glasshouse LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

who wants to go? $22 bucks entrance fee and you can see 100+ mph drifting... hehehe

imma go, brandon, wanna go with me? LOL

ackhem, a lot of fine ass girls too hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 15 2005, 05:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nope, remember what your bro said, we have to stay focused :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 15 2005, 05:35 PM
> *nope, remember what your bro said, we have to stay focused :biggrin:
> [snapback]2730448[/snapback]​*



dang bro...  hahahaa ok ok ok


HEY!!! What day shall we leave? Friday night around 7 p.m. or saturday 3 a.m.? hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What in God's name are you doing Nacho?!?!?!WTF!!! :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I found the ART!!! It was hiding from where it had gone... but its back now LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Nacho selling Elotes out of his trunk on Imperial


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

check out these new rims for the 61 bubblrtop :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 16 2005, 09:22 AM
> *Nacho selling Elotes out of his trunk on Imperial
> [snapback]2732940[/snapback]​*



hahaha, damn... i'm strong bro LOL


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 15 2005, 01:54 PM
> *ur buddy Brent needs some.  :0
> [snapback]2729275[/snapback]​*


those arent my adidas :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 16 2005, 12:30 PM
> *check out these new rims for the 61 bubblrtop :biggrin:
> [snapback]2732955[/snapback]​*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

THESE ARE NEW FOR THE BUBBLETOP FRESH BACK FROM THE PLATER...I MUST GO SELL MY KIDNEY NOW...CHROMED ON THE TOPSIDE AND UNDERSIDE..


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

very nice, those arehard to chrome as well. I would like to see your car one day :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 07:51 AM
> *very nice, those arehard to chrome as well. I would like to see your car one day :biggrin:
> [snapback]2737457[/snapback]​*




his car has the nicest windows you will ever see bro... guaranteed...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 17 2005, 09:04 AM
> *his car has the nicest windows you will ever see bro... guaranteed...
> [snapback]2737516[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 09:57 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2738086[/snapback]​*



don't worry, no one will have cleaner windows than your car on the pacific side LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 17 2005, 11:41 AM
> *don't worry, no one will have cleaner windows than your car on the pacific side LOL
> [snapback]2738324[/snapback]​*




I know --------- Premier hires Nacho's house cleaning to do our windows for us :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 10:51 AM
> *very nice, those arehard to chrome as well. I would like to see your car one day :biggrin:
> [snapback]2737457[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Your not missing much. :biggrin: its a cool street cruiser...Paint and Body is showing its age.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 01:48 PM
> *I know --------- Premier hires Nacho's house cleaning to do our windows for us :biggrin:
> [snapback]2738358[/snapback]​*


lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2005, 03:26 PM
> *:biggrin:  Your not missing much. :biggrin:  its a cool street cruiser...Paint and Body is showing its age.
> [snapback]2739319[/snapback]​*



that's escellent--- sounds like an opportunity for a redo :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 03:11 PM
> *that's escellent--- sounds like an opportunity for a redo :biggrin:
> [snapback]2739483[/snapback]​*


_*be careful 61...thats why mine is on stands without arms...suspension..no chrome...and no interior...run...run 61...run*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 03:11 PM
> *that's escellent--- sounds like an opportunity for a redo :biggrin:
> [snapback]2739483[/snapback]​*


_*be careful 61...thats why mine is on stands without arms...suspension..no chrome...and no interior...run...run 61...run*_


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

change is good


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 17 2005, 04:15 PM
> *be careful 61...thats why mine is on stands without arms...suspension..no chrome...and no interior...run...run 61...run
> [snapback]2739496[/snapback]​*



just received BiCentennials


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 03:22 PM
> *just received BiCentennials
> [snapback]2739515[/snapback]​*


did you really..wow....congrats bro...now sell mne the multi colors


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 17 2005, 04:26 PM
> *did you really..wow....congrats bro...now sell mne the multi colors
> [snapback]2739537[/snapback]​*



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2005, 06:11 PM
> *that's escellent--- sounds like an opportunity for a redo :biggrin:
> [snapback]2739483[/snapback]​*


Yup,Yup....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

mornin' homies. Leaving for Chicago today. Will be back Wednesday, so keep the topic alive while I am gone :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 18 2005, 11:26 AM
> *mornin' homies. Leaving for Chicago today. Will be back Wednesday, so keep the topic alive while I am gone :biggrin:
> [snapback]2742825[/snapback]​*



does that mean we can talk about you while your gone. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 18 2005, 10:32 AM
> *does that mean we can talk about you while your gone.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2742853[/snapback]​*



I have eyes watching for me. In fact he is closely related to you. Can you figure it out? I will give you a hint---- NO

225 user(s) active in the past 15 minutes 
98 guests, 119 members 8 anonymous members 
cateyes, DIPPINIT, ogbrkboy, 91 , Coast One, lowriderlife, SIXONEFORLIFE, mayhemsyndicate, JsGurl, INKA, robocon, layedbackluxuries, , VIEJITOS.SV, MonteMan, SHOWTIME916, impalastyle, Lowridingmike, Gloss Hogg, strictlyxclusive2, Cadillac Bob, TOWN CAR92, I Drag A55, jeSSe96, 61 Impala on 3, INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS, bizzle, Mitch, freaky_downassbytch, 30687, ride4life, 1998shark, T BONE, NOTORIOUS68, GREEN EYED


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

dipp..have a safe trip bro....get something accopmplished!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 18 2005, 11:08 AM
> *dipp..have a safe trip bro....get something accopmplished!!!
> [snapback]2743011[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Here's an aereo-view of my backyard thanks to NASA hehehe

Left top corner...

My Pinche Backyard...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that wasn't from nasa..............that was from the FBI,CIA and DEA-----------watch out bro............you coil smuggler you


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 18 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Here's an aereo-view of my backyard thanks to NASA hehehe
> 
> Left top corner...
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WTF?!?What is this shit? Geez Oil Changes in the middle of a Car Show! :uh: 

O I see you got your handy Nacho Window Cleaning Kit &#153; patent pending. :cheesy:

***NOTICE DIPPINIT ROLLING UP DRIVER'S SIDE WINDOW FOR NACHO TO ADD SOME SPOTLESS NON GLARE EFFECT WINDOW ENHANCING TREATMENT.***


Safe trip Dip! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

DAMN... the USA just made a new security branch...

CBI=Coil beauru Investation


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2005, 10:58 AM
> *WTF?!?What is this shit? Geez Oil Changes in the middle of a Car Show! :uh:
> 
> O I see you got your handy Nacho Window Cleaning Kit &#153; patent pending. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2743327[/snapback]​*




hahahahaha, too funny...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 18 2005, 02:01 PM
> *hahahahaha, too funny...
> [snapback]2743338[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

here is the art!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: BIG-GEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

richee......


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hummmmmmmmmmm.............looks like a replica bro.....are the parts rivotted on or does it have screws...... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 23 2005, 08:46 AM
> *richee......
> [snapback]2765667[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

now, I just have to meet RICHEE!!!


DIPPINIT COMPA, where you at bro? hehehe



Hey richee, how are the rains treating you?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 23 2005, 10:04 AM
> *hummmmmmmmmmm.............looks like a replica bro.....are the parts rivotted on or does it have screws...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2765754[/snapback]​*


that one isnt mine....just a pic of the Luxury Liner


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup nacho...............this rain sux bro.....................i hate rain carnal.............."lowriders nightmare" bro................... :biggrin: what you been up to bro?


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 23 2005, 09:07 AM
> *now, I just have to meet RICHEE!!!
> DIPPINIT COMPA, where you at bro? hehehe
> Hey richee, how are the rains treating you?
> [snapback]2765777[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 23 2005, 11:41 AM
> *sup nacho...............this rain sux bro.....................i hate rain carnal.............."lowriders nightmare" bro................... :biggrin: what you been up to bro?
> [snapback]2766218[/snapback]​*



Chillin bro, fucking around in mastercam designing my blocks and gears and shit... Tired of hearing people say that their gears only last so long and shit, so I wanna design something better...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 23 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Chillin bro, fucking around in mastercam designing my blocks and gears and shit... Tired of hearing people say that their gears only last so long and shit, so I wanna design something better...
> [snapback]2766987[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2005, 11:58 AM
> *WTF?!?What is this shit? Geez Oil Changes in the middle of a Car Show! :uh:
> 
> ***NOTICE DIPPINIT ROLLING UP DRIVER'S SIDE WINDOW FOR NACHO TO ADD SOME SPOTLESS NON GLARE EFFECT WINDOW ENHANCING TREATMENT.***
> ...



that was good!!!! ------ but that is Tony PArker trying to hit the swith. I would wear white shoes :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2005, 11:58 AM
> *WTF?!?What is this shit? Geez Oil Changes in the middle of a Car Show! :uh:
> 
> ***NOTICE DIPPINIT ROLLING UP DRIVER'S SIDE WINDOW FOR NACHO TO ADD SOME SPOTLESS NON GLARE EFFECT WINDOW ENHANCING TREATMENT.***
> ...



double :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2005, 01:27 PM
> *that was good!!!! ------ but that is Tony PArker trying to hit the swith.
> [snapback]2770636[/snapback]​*


lol. So tony was the one rollin up your windows. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2005, 03:25 PM
> *lol. So tony was the one rollin up your windows. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2771743[/snapback]​*



thought he could get the car up better than me :0 fact is he bottomed it out, and the 409 pan hangs lower than the frame, so you know what happened :angry: All good though, gives me an excuse to pull the engine and redo the car :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2005, 05:28 PM
> *thought he could get the car up better than me :0  fact is he bottomed it out, and the 409 pan hangs lower than the frame, so you know what happened :angry:  All good though, gives me an excuse to pull the engine and redo the car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2771753[/snapback]​*


 :0 O shit!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

70 bucks shipped if anyone wants to buy one...

custom harley davidson shift linkages... fully polished and all...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 25 2005, 01:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take em if they fit on my 4 speed Muncie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

I found a better website for linkage
http://search.boobdex.com/?lid=108039


:0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 What a Rear Bumper! :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2005, 07:07 PM
> *:0 What a Rear Bumper! :0
> 
> 
> ...



i'd rear end that going about 185.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

for you dippinit...you like..?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

dippin it............... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where's Nacho? :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This is for Dippinit since he criticized my Kragen $15 Dummy Spots. 

NOS LEFTHAND SIDE COMPLETE

NOS RIGHTHAND SIDE BRACKET

I'm working on it..... :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: This is ART.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

wow..that just about closed that case didnt.....hhmmm looks like dippinits turn to to post some nos stuff huh....damn case closed, thats 2 today...i love it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Dippinit as a Motivational Speaker by trade, I really have to be thankful for his moving words.


Dippinit is really Anthony Robbins


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yes...you are correct, its hard to underestimate the power of positive words...i tore down my feature car due to Dippinits motivational seminar titled...

"YOU CAN DO IT!!!"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 11 2005, 06:12 PM
> *yes...you are correct, its hard to underestimate the power of positive words...i tore down my feature car due to Dippinits motivational seminar titled...
> 
> "YOU CAN DO IT!!!"
> [snapback]2839666[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 

I'm crying on this side of the keyboard! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

TRUTH DUDE....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2005, 03:06 PM
> *Dippinit as a Motivational Speaker by trade, I really have to be thankful for his moving words.
> Dippinit is really Anthony Robbins
> 
> ...



you know what dippinit, kinda does look like you bro... HMMM...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Dippinit as a Motivational Speaker by trade, I really have to be thankful for his moving words.
> Dippinit is really Anthony Robbins
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2005, 03:39 PM
> *This is for Dippinit since he criticized my Kragen $15 Dummy Spots.
> 
> NOS LEFTHAND SIDE COMPLETE
> ...




I have one too, just not nos :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

motivate this bitches!!! hahahaha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 11 2005, 08:55 PM
> *motivate this bitches!!! hahahaha
> [snapback]2840454[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:WTF!?!?! DID YOU DO TO MY HAIR?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 11 2005, 05:55 PM
> *motivate this bitches!!! hahahaha
> [snapback]2840454[/snapback]​*





right on dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2005, 09:45 PM
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:WTF!?!?! DID YOU DO TO MY HAIR?
> [snapback]2840901[/snapback]​*



is that you in the pic???????????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

This topic has really gone to shit, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 11 2005, 11:32 PM
> *This topic has really gone to shit, lol.
> [snapback]2841192[/snapback]​*




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



help them see the light jason.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 11 2005, 10:34 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> help them see the light jason.
> [snapback]2841196[/snapback]​*


As soon as you pass the Jose my friend, as soon as you pass the Jose......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 12 2005, 12:14 AM
> *is that you in the pic???????????
> [snapback]2841134[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 11 2005, 05:53 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2840187[/snapback]​*




don't you start either, I have pictures of you too. :0 :biggrin: 
I won't post it yet though :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 20 seconds before replying or posting a new topic

Useful Links


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Notorious lives on a 23 acre farm in Greensville, yet parking is still limited.
Wonder where the 67 is, I don't see it in the garage. :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2005, 12:15 PM
> *Notorious lives on a 23 acre farm in Greensville, yet parking is still limited.
> Wonder where the 67 is, I don't see it in the garage. :0
> [snapback]2848694[/snapback]​*




you know damn well, I wouldnt be caught dead with either of them cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 14 2005, 09:05 PM
> *you know damn well, I wouldnt be caught dead with either of them cars.
> [snapback]2851002[/snapback]​*



I wouldn't mind to have one for fun :dunno: :dunno: 
don't be so critical :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 16 2005, 09:18 AM
> *I wouldn't mind to have one for fun :dunno:  :dunno:
> don't be so critical :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858099[/snapback]​*


look at this guy....saying dont be soo critical! thats the pot calling the kettle black :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I rather have this to roll on....than those. :biggrin: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I rather have this to roll on....than those. :biggrin:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2858133[/snapback]​*



I got shotgun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 16 2005, 10:21 AM
> *look at this guy....saying dont be soo critical! thats the pot calling the kettle black :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858108[/snapback]​*


Damn, ur right, I only roll 63's


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

only one word for that....

GANGSTA!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 16 2005, 11:23 AM
> *only one word for that....
> 
> GANGSTA!!
> [snapback]2858345[/snapback]​*


yep, it was a bitch finding those sode moldings. :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Renamed:


Where has Dippinit and Richee gone?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i'm always around........but you guys freaked up a got topic......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 16 2005, 09:36 AM
> *Renamed:
> Where has Dippinit and Richee gone?
> [snapback]2858412[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 16 2005, 10:43 AM
> *i'm always around........but you guys freaked up a got topic......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858456[/snapback]​*



Dippinit doesn't call me anymore


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 16 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Dippinit doesn't call me anymore
> [snapback]2858471[/snapback]​*



Ur supposed to come to the house and see the ride :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 16 2005, 10:47 AM
> *Ur supposed to come to the house and see the ride :0
> [snapback]2858483[/snapback]​*



next weekend I will, I can't this weekend... 

hey, we can go pick up some hoes




























that way we can make hoses... LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 16 2005, 12:30 PM
> *I got shotgun.
> [snapback]2858154[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey richee does that you guys include me too.....i didnt take part in any freaking out of any topic


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nah bro..............nacho ......dippinit........and mr sixoneforlife......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 16 2005, 12:42 PM
> *hey richee does that you guys include me too.....i didnt take part in any freaking out of any topic
> [snapback]2859333[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 16 2005, 02:23 PM
> *nah bro..............nacho ......dippinit........and mr sixoneforlife......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859489[/snapback]​*



CHALE HOLMES!!! :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 16 2005, 02:42 PM
> *hey richee does that you guys include me too.....i didnt take part in any freaking out of any topic
> [snapback]2859333[/snapback]​*



You messed up when you turned in ur ranfla for a pinche cruiser ---- Schwinn. :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2005, 09:50 AM
> *You messed up when you turned in ur ranfla for a pinche cruiser ---- Schwinn. :0
> [snapback]2863446[/snapback]​*


_*yeah maybe so...but I took home another 1st for my bike, "drove it in & drove it out"!!! all the while your ranfla is still on jackstands*_! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 17 2005, 11:01 AM
> *yeah maybe so...but I took home another 1st for my bike, "drove it in & drove it out"!!! all the while your ranfla is still on jackstands! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2863514[/snapback]​*



chale, mi ranfla is on wood boxes eh. BTW ,how long did it take you to get home when you "drove" your schwinn from Vegas to Phx? :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2005, 11:22 AM
> *chale, mi ranfla is on wood boxes eh. BTW ,how long did it take you to get home when you "drove" your schwinn from Vegas to Phx? :0
> [snapback]2863831[/snapback]​*


oh oh!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: 
took me a long time!! had to catch two greyhound buses and a vietnamese pedicab.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh btw
how did it take to get _your_ feature printed? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

NOW you are included in "you guys".................... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

uhuh teacher he started it!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

lololololololol.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2005, 03:19 PM
> *lololololololol.
> [snapback]2865161[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

"Where has the Topc Gone?" :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 18 2005, 12:28 PM
> *"Where has the Topc Gone?" :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2868383[/snapback]​*


Gone with the Wind....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Gone with the Wind....
> [snapback]2868396[/snapback]​*



I think Johnny wants to run that bike with his Schwinn :0 

Damn that is a bad ass bike, and I am not even into them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 18 2005, 01:47 PM
> *I think Johnny wants to run that bike with his Schwinn :0
> 
> Damn that is a bad ass bike, and I am not even into them
> [snapback]2868871[/snapback]​*


Pete6960 on layitlow posted it up. I guess his homeboy owns it. This thing is Badass.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 18 2005, 10:47 AM
> *I think Johnny wants to run that bike with his Schwinn :0
> 
> Damn that is a bad ass bike, and I am not even into them
> [snapback]2868871[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Fucker puts my inspiration in his Avatar. Mark's 61 wonder where it is now? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Fucker puts my inspiration in his Avatar. Mark's 61 wonder where it is now? :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868956[/snapback]​*




:tears: :tears: 

that is why I never will sell my ride. It is personal. I could't imagine someone else rollin it. But then again I have history with this car :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

good for you..thats the way to think...keep it and give to your daughter...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 18 2005, 11:47 AM
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> that is why I never will sell my ride. It is personal. I could't imagine someone else rollin it. But then again I have history with this car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869135[/snapback]​*


depends on the history of the car, otherwise sell it and build anew after awhile. sometimes its not worth rebuilding, but better just buying another car. so id rather sell it, but keep it if i could.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 18 2005, 12:51 PM
> *depends on the history of the car, otherwise sell it and build anew after awhile. sometimes its not worth rebuilding, but better just buying another car. so id rather sell it, but keep it if i could.
> [snapback]2869510[/snapback]​*




he got his first head job on that car...
































Port and polished edelbrock aluminum heads, go figure... lol


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

head job, hmm. maybe, these cars will want us to a shrink sometimes. then youll want the happy ending with that bill.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 18 2005, 01:51 PM
> *depends on the history of the car, otherwise sell it and build anew after awhile. sometimes its not worth rebuilding, but better just buying another car. so id rather sell it, but keep it if i could.
> [snapback]2869510[/snapback]​*


Well looking back, I would have been better to sell, and buy a 56 rag, but o well, :biggrin: next life


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 18 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Well looking back, I would have been better to sell, and buy a 56 rag, but o well,  :biggrin: next life
> [snapback]2869587[/snapback]​*


10 g's for a halfway finished 58 hardtop? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 02:13 PM
> *10 g's for a halfway finished 58 hardtop? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869589[/snapback]​*



I want your bro's 76 :0 I'll finish it off :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 18 2005, 01:19 PM
> *I want your bro's 76 :0 I'll finish it off :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869615[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :biggrin: 

next paycheck i'm sending the frame... and probably the car... if not at least the frame so that we can start putting the chrome on it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 02:22 PM
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> next paycheck i'm sending the frame... and probably the car... if not at least the frame so that we can start putting the chrome on it...
> [snapback]2869627[/snapback]​*




:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 03:54 PM
> *he got his first head job on that car...
> Port and polished edelbrock aluminum heads, go figure... lol
> [snapback]2869527[/snapback]​*


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Did we ever find out where the art went? I think its in R.C.</span>


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 27 2005, 02:50 PM
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Did we ever find out where the art went? I think its in R.C.</span>
> [snapback]3060921[/snapback]​*




I think it is in SCLA :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

man i hope this topic make a wonderful comeback....cmon Richee help us out


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

After reading the last few pages... I think this ought to be in "Off Topic" :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 16 2005, 10:43 AM
> *i'm always around........but you guys freaked up a got topic......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858456[/snapback]​*



aint that the truth..leave it to Dippitin...and NachoSauce...to screw up a perfectly good topic...and oh yeah Sixoneforaday also


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I'm gonna try to steer this in the right direction...


The art of LOWRIDING is gone... Nobody wants to spend the time, money, or pure dedication to a car... Most want to heat the coils, throw in a booty hydro setup, some $500 wires, and drive the piss out of it...

*addendum* There are a FEW people that are still infected with whatever causes excessive amounts of money spent on things that weren't that bad to begin with :biggrin: 

"Hi, I'm Bill and I spend too much money on cars" Oh, well... As it goes, IF IT'S GOT TITS OR WHEELS... haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 27 2005, 04:48 PM
> *I'm gonna try to steer this in the right direction...
> The art of LOWRIDING is gone...  Nobody wants to spend the time, money, or pure dedication to a car...  Most want to heat the coils, throw in a booty hydro setup, some $500 wires, and drive the piss out of it...
> 
> ...



hmmm, was that directed to me? or is it a case of "if the shoes fits/"  
either way I have a disease to do and redo my car :angry: 
someday it will be done. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 27 2005, 03:53 PM
> *hmmm, was that directed to me? or is it a case of "if the shoes fits/"
> either way I have a disease to do and redo my car :angry:
> someday it will be done. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3061720[/snapback]​*



Naw, homie :biggrin: Those that THINK they fit into the category, probably don't! Those that KNOW they are in that category, probably suffer the same sort of insanity I have...

Each of my cars has a bank account solely for it... Although they aren't all lowriders, I do know I have something wrong with me that causes excessive spending on cars (and now a fucking truck) that won't be worth what I'm going to be into them (although, if I parted them out, they might be...)

Fuck it, eh? I suppose I could be buried in one of them someday :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I was blasted by Rivi so I will put the topic back in context....I miss seeing Clean Cars with alot heart and dedication put into them. Take this picture here for example...JasonJ seems he is the only one on this site who has the heart and dedication to bring a ride like this back to life. ***Notice Patterns by Sal Manzano***

What a pimp. :uh:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 27 2005, 03:53 PM
> *disease to do and redo my car :angry:
> someday it will be done. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3061720[/snapback]​*



just don't get your dick stuck while doing your car LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 27 2005, 03:28 PM
> *aint that the truth..leave it to Dippitin...and NachoSauce...to screw up a perfectly good topic...and oh yeah Sixoneforaday also
> [snapback]3061542[/snapback]​*



HEY HEY HEY!!!
DIppinit, Six1, and I, Nacho, are just here to have fun... DON"T FUCK WITH US, 

"TEAM FUCK UP TOPICS"
a.k.a 2f2ft

2fast2fuckuptopics


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

where is richee, I miss him


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

man bro..............and here i thought you were being sincere...........................:roflamo:.........what i can say is that the art of lowriding is not gone yet-------------it's just rolling around in the ideas and hearts of a few dedicated builders........it takes years and lots of $$ to get the ideas to actually come to pass and like any great artist as you go along you come up w/ even more ideas and it takes longer if you have to change things around...........but like anything the cars of yesterday will become the cars of tomorrow......the styles will come back before you know it just like the music,dress,style of clothes,dances etcdfrom the 60's 70's and 80's made their come back so shall the theme builders...........just look around at how many people are asking for flake paint jobs these says........something that was almost gone in the 80's and 90's.........now it's back strong...........and so shall the theme rides

peace 



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2005, 06:25 AM
> *I was blasted by Rivi so I will put the topic back in context....I miss seeing Clean Cars with alot heart and dedication put into them. Take this picture here for example...JasonJ seems he is the only one on this site who has the heart and dedication to bring a ride like this back to life. ***Notice Patterns by Sal Manzano***
> 
> What a pimp. :uh:
> [snapback]3065075[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 28 2005, 08:54 AM
> *man bro..............and here i thought you were being sincere...........................:roflamo:.........what i can say is that the art of lowriding is not gone yet-------------it's just rolling around in the ideas and hearts of a few dedicated builders........it takes years and lots of $$ to get the ideas to actually come to pass and like any great artist as you go along you come up w/ even more ideas and it takes longer if you have to change things around...........but like anything the cars of yesterday will become the cars of tomorrow......the styles will come back before you know it just like the music,dress,style of clothes,dances  etcdfrom the 60's 70's and 80's made their come back so shall the theme builders...........just look around at how many people are asking for flake paint jobs these says........something that was almost gone in the 80's and 90's.........now it's back strong...........and so shall the theme rides
> 
> peace
> [snapback]3065571[/snapback]​*



welcome back bro...
Hmmm... how about if I buy a regal and do it up with a theme... you help me paint it? Put a Premier plaque on it hehehe


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

if you buy a regal.........i will help you paint it and if it is clean enough we will talk to the club about a premier plaque getting put on it..hehe......... :uh: hahahahah... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 28 2005, 07:59 AM
> *welcome back bro...
> Hmmm... how about if I buy a regal and do it up with a theme... you help me paint it? Put a Premier plaque on it hehehe
> [snapback]3065603[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2005, 07:25 AM
> *I was blasted by Rivi so I will put the topic back in context....I miss seeing Clean Cars with alot heart and dedication put into them. Take this picture here for example...JasonJ seems he is the only one on this site who has the heart and dedication to bring a ride like this back to life. ***Notice Patterns by Sal Manzano***
> 
> What a pimp. :uh:
> [snapback]3065075[/snapback]​*


damn bro..with a post like that you are off the blast list hahahahahaha...man that pinto is the stuff bro....i wanna ride that into the super show locked up!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2005, 08:25 AM
> *I was blasted by Rivi so I will put the topic back in context....I miss seeing Clean Cars with alot heart and dedication put into them. Take this picture here for example...JasonJ seems he is the only one on this site who has the heart and dedication to bring a ride like this back to life. ***Notice Patterns by Sal Manzano***
> 
> What a pimp. :uh:
> [snapback]3065075[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they say there is truth to joking. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 28 2005, 09:59 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> they say there is truth to joking.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3065936[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 28 2005, 10:11 AM
> *damn bro..with a post like that you are off the blast list hahahahahaha...man that pinto is the stuff bro....i wanna ride that into the super show locked up!!
> [snapback]3065672[/snapback]​*



He rides on AIR :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 28 2005, 11:33 AM
> *He rides on AIR :biggrin:
> [snapback]3066404[/snapback]​*



I heard he's full of hot air...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 28 2005, 09:08 AM
> *if you buy a regal.........i will help you paint it and if it is clean enough we will talk to the club about a premier plaque getting put on it..hehe......... :uh: hahahahah... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3065656[/snapback]​*



can the theme car also be a hopper? j.k.

but seriously, I'll do something as I have always wanted to do something like that... we'll put a premier plaque on it, if you guys like it... If not, OSC plaque going on it lol


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 28 2005, 11:33 AM
> *He rides on AIR :biggrin:
> [snapback]3066404[/snapback]​*


i know you aint talking about me and my Kragen Air SHox...bro those are old school.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

and they were NOS from OGCADDY...i paid hella money for em


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 28 2005, 11:45 AM
> *i know you aint talking about me and my Kragen Air SHox...bro those are old school.....
> [snapback]3066457[/snapback]​*


kragen ain't old school... 


PEPE BOYS IS OLD SCHOOL
CHIEF AUTO PARTS IS OLD SCHOOL LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Give it up to John D'Agostino guy has been buildin sweet rides for years...He may not be classed as a lowrider but alot of his rides have lowrider in them..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

We sold "StarDust" to a Doctor in Texas 2002 for $110k

One of the baddest rides ive ever driven...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

damn SOFL, you really are out there. I thought you lived in a "bubble" in Florida :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2005, 12:43 PM
> *damn SOFL, you really are out there. I thought you lived in a "bubble" in Florida :biggrin:
> [snapback]3072135[/snapback]​*


Yes I do live in a bubble...The old lady wants blow it up sooner or later.... :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

The paint on that Linc is SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 29 2005, 12:54 PM
> *The paint on that Linc is SICK  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3072200[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

TTT I found some art.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey jason........i thought that you were kidding about that picture.........you work fast bro...............looks really good.......any close ups?


> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 2 2005, 05:26 AM
> *TTT I found some art.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Mira, Imma put a tribute to Ramon Ayala on my back tambien:
The top will say "Rinconcito En El Cielo"
and underneath, this picture:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 2 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Mira, Imma put a tribute to Ramon Ayala on my back tambien:
> The top will say "Rinconcito En El Cielo"
> and underneath, this picture:
> [snapback]3083982[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 2 2005, 10:22 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3084069[/snapback]​*


I knew you would like that :biggrin: 

I'm trying to come up with something to save the Truucha post, but I think it is too far gone :0 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah thanks to you.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 2 2005, 12:30 PM
> *I knew you would like that :biggrin:
> 
> I'm trying to come up with something to save the Truucha post, but I think it is too far gone :0  :0
> [snapback]3084114[/snapback]​*



the truucha post is fucked, nothing but a racist dick sucker over there talking shit.


whats worse, truucha has no lowrider, and the mother fucker talking shit has a goddamn g-body hopper.



ok I am done venting, anyone not liking my post can suck the shit from a bears asshole.



later


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

What's with all the racism on LIL lately? DAYUM, it's helping my addiction, cus I don't want to waste bandwith, but it's really making me check out other sites...

And I thought offtopic was where the screwups in life ended...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 2 2005, 07:49 PM
> *What's with all the racism on LIL lately?  DAYUM, it's helping my addiction, cus I don't want to waste bandwith, but it's really making me check out other sites...
> 
> And I thought offtopic was where the screwups in life ended...
> [snapback]3086403[/snapback]​*



I guess it will never go away. To me, people are people, but O well. I just don't want to play into it, so I don't comment :biggrin: We can be cool though ------ pinche whiteboy. jk, yo soy tambien :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah that may be true....be some of us know whats in the garage...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 2 2005, 07:33 PM
> *the truucha post is fucked, nothing but a racist dick sucker over there talking shit.
> whats worse, truucha has no lowrider, and the mother fucker talking shit has a goddamn g-body hopper.
> ok I am done venting, anyone not liking my post can suck the shit from a bears asshole.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 3 2005, 10:04 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3088517[/snapback]​*



he would know being from the east Coast :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 3 2005, 08:59 AM
> *yeah that may be true....be some of us know whats in the garage...
> [snapback]3088494[/snapback]​*


There's a few people with a few things in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 08:56 AM
> *I guess it will never go away. To me, people are people, but O well. I just don't want to play into it, so I don't comment :biggrin: We can be cool though ------ pinche whiteboy. jk, yo soy tambien :biggrin:
> [snapback]3088475[/snapback]​*



As long as MY Pesco setup looks cooler than yours :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 09:06 AM
> *he would know being from the east Coast :biggrin:
> [snapback]3088528[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 10:18 AM
> *As long as MY Pesco setup looks cooler than yours  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3088575[/snapback]​*



My setup is pretty nice. :0 :biggrin: We'll work together though :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 09:41 AM
> *My setup is pretty nice.  :0  :biggrin: We'll work together though :biggrin:
> [snapback]3088672[/snapback]​*


Shoot me a pic  Mine's HOPEFULLY, cough cough J cough, getting boxed up and about to be shipped :biggrin: so I can harling the fuck out of it!!!

This car's been 6 weeks out for like 3 months :roflmao: Now that the local shows are starting up, I'm going through withdrawls...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 09:41 AM
> *My setup is pretty nice.  :0  :biggrin: We'll work together though :biggrin:
> [snapback]3088672[/snapback]​*



but does he have OSC coils hahaha... 


hmm... we can do some wicket shit to your setup... I could probably machine something up for you... no se?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 3 2005, 09:44 AM
> *but does he have OSC coils hahaha...
> hmm... we can do some wicket shit to your setup... I could probably machine something up for you... no se?
> [snapback]3088695[/snapback]​*


You do custom coils, too? I've got a bomb that needs some here soon... It's like 6 weeks out :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 10:44 AM
> *Shoot me a pic      Mine's HOPEFULLY, cough cough J cough, getting boxed up and about to be shipped  :biggrin:  so I can harling the fuck out of it!!!
> 
> This car's been 6 weeks out for like 3 months  :roflmao:  Now that the local shows are starting up, I'm going through withdrawls...
> [snapback]3088692[/snapback]​*



I'll take pics for you. They have been in my closet for 2 years now, waitng on my painter so I can finish my car :angry:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 09:47 AM
> *You do custom coils, too?  I've got a bomb that needs some here soon...  It's like 6 weeks out  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3088715[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 09:49 AM
> *I'll take pics for you. They have been in my closet for 2 years now, waitng on my painter so I can finish my car :angry:
> [snapback]3088736[/snapback]​*



I have two paint guns, tell me when to come over... got some kandy paint also... lol


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 3 2005, 10:51 AM
> *I have two paint guns, tell me when to come over... got some kandy paint also... lol
> [snapback]3088750[/snapback]​*



We'll paint my car with paintballs


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Aren't those your hopping coils? I need some for a 2 Pesco setup in a 52 Chevy Deluxe :biggrin: 2 switches, 2 adels, 1 whiteguy, 5 OG truspokes, and 1,000,000 pinstripe lines :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 09:53 AM
> *We'll paint my car with paintballs
> [snapback]3088760[/snapback]​*


My mom has a whole room of paint... It's interior, but you could cut and buff it nicely :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 09:53 AM
> *We'll paint my car with paintballs
> [snapback]3088760[/snapback]​*



bad ass... hehehe, I saw we paint it egg yellow LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 09:53 AM
> *Aren't those your hopping coils?  I need some for a 2 Pesco setup in a 52 Chevy Deluxe  :biggrin:  2 switches, 2 adels, 1 whiteguy, 5 OG truspokes, and 1,000,000 pinstripe lines  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3088767[/snapback]​*



yep, in July I should have a bigger shipment in, with more size coils... 
2.5, 3.5, 4.5

and!!!

2.5 tons that are 20" tall... for those g-body lovers who wanna roll 28" rims
probably honda coils too...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

NICE! There's a company locally that custom makes springs, but they're assholes... I'd rather give my money to nice® people  :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 10:08 AM
> *NICE!  There's a company locally that custom makes springs, but they're assholes...  I'd rather give my money to nice® people    :roflmao:
> [snapback]3088860[/snapback]​*



thing is companies won't do just one pair... or two pairs... not worth the time and $... When I go, I usually get 100 pairs of each... this batch I have right now was 100 3.5 and 100 4.5 pairs... I ran out of the 3.5's now... 40 more to go on 4.5's... if someone were to come up to me and say, sell me all 40 or 30, i'd break them off a good price LOL


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 3 2005, 10:17 AM
> *thing is companies won't do just one pair... or two pairs... not worth the time and $... When I go, I usually get 100 pairs of each... this batch I have right now was 100 3.5 and 100 4.5 pairs... I ran out of the 3.5's now... 40 more to go on 4.5's... if someone were to come up to me and say, sell me all 40 or 30, i'd break them off a good price LOL
> [snapback]3088895[/snapback]​*



whats a good price...what would my profit margin be?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 10:53 AM
> *Aren't those your hopping coils?  I need some for a 2 Pesco setup in a 52 Chevy Deluxe  :biggrin:  2 switches, 2 adels, 1 whiteguy, 5 OG truspokes, and 1,000,000 pinstripe lines  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3088767[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 3 2005, 10:19 AM
> *whats a good price...what would my profit margin be?
> [snapback]3088908[/snapback]​*



if you're serious about it give me a call tonight @ 9... 
your profit margin would depend on how much you give them for... you can aim for the $125 and they will stay for a bit longer or sell them at $100 and they will move a bit faster... all depends also on how fast you move and all...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 10:22 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3088920[/snapback]​*



he cum'd on the car and as he was cleaning it, it left stains that he couldn't buff out and he calls it pinstripping LOL


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 3 2005, 10:26 AM
> *he cum'd on the car and as he was cleaning it, it left stains that he couldn't buff out and he calls it pinstripping LOL
> [snapback]3088942[/snapback]​*


Naw... Those buff out... These are the scratches that it got in it's last life as a farm car in Montana  Those don't buff out as easily... That's why she'll get Krylon love :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

gotta love the nefarious double post :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 01:56 PM
> *Those don't buff out as easily...  That's why she'll get Krylon love :roflmao:
> [snapback]3089514[/snapback]​*



that's what I like about you, always doing quality work 
:biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 01:15 PM
> *that's what I like about you, always doing quality work
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3089610[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The paint I'm gonna use is a satin white with a satin clear over it... Give it the primered look, but white... (it'll look like chalk, so I KNOW Nacho will like it :biggrin: )


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 01:19 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The paint I'm gonna use is a satin white with a satin clear over it...  Give it the primered look, but white...  (it'll look like chalk, so I KNOW Nacho will like it  :biggrin: )
> [snapback]3089645[/snapback]​*



EYEbrows cave in, nose wrinkles up, and says, "WHATYA TALKING BOUT WILLIS!!!"


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 3 2005, 01:36 PM
> *EYEbrows cave in, nose wrinkles up, and says, "WHATYA TALKING BOUT WILLIS!!!"
> [snapback]3089725[/snapback]​*


Eyes get wide, cheeks wrinkle up, and spits water all over the monitor!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

I JUST BOUGHT THIS!!!!! I have been waiting forever :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
130mph 1979 Blown Kurtis 500 5/8 Runner, 2 blade prop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

dont make me an richee chin check you fool..._el padrino_ is gonna be pissed to see that come home.....


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 3 2005, 04:39 PM
> *dont make me an richee chin check you fool...el padrino is gonna be pissed to see that come home.....
> [snapback]3090468[/snapback]​*



there is nothing like traveling 100mph over water, this is by far the biggest rush :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

until you hit a wave-------------and then the sand bar...........then they "RUSH" you to the emergency room........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 02:49 PM
> *there is nothing like traveling 100mph over water,  this is by far the biggest rush :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090479[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 03:49 PM
> *there is nothing like traveling 100mph over water,  this is by far the biggest rush :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090479[/snapback]​*


hmmmm i dont know vp
rollin in locked up showin chrome versalles rear end...bumpin Good Times....thats a rush.....


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 03:05 PM
> *I JUST BOUGHT THIS!!!!! I have been waiting forever :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 130mph 1979 Blown Kurtis 500 5/8 Runner, 2 blade prop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090248[/snapback]​*


Put that engine into a citation... THAT would be a rush! :biggrin: 

That looks like a bikini dissolving bullet, but I can't say I'm feeling the paint scheme...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Put that engine into a citation...  THAT would be a rush!  :biggrin:
> 
> That looks like a bikini dissolving bullet, but I can't say I'm feeling the paint scheme...
> [snapback]3090537[/snapback]​*


A BBC in a Citation is too heavy. A Small block will do better. Besdies I have a 1964 396 Chevelle for the track :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 04:17 PM
> *A BBC in a Citation is too heavy. A Small block will do better. Besdies I have a 1964 396 Chevelle for the track :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090556[/snapback]​*


I'll have to bring down my little 231ci regal  We could line tham up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 05:24 PM
> *I'll have to bring down my little 231ci regal    We could line tham up  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090586[/snapback]​*



A stock 3.8t will do about 13.20. With some bolt ons, and slicks, it could do low 12's. My Chevelle is a little faster than that. But hey, I'm always down. I actually used to race it every weekend at Terminal Island, then they closed the track, and I let the car sit. I want to redo it for street fun, but this damn Impala :angry: is taking all my time and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 04:30 PM
> *A stock 3.8t will do about 13.20. With some bolt ons, and slicks, it could do low 12's. My Chevelle is a little faster than that. But hey, I'm always down. I actually used to race it every weekend at Terminal Island, then they closed the track, and I let the car sit. I want to redo it for street fun, but this damn Impala :angry:  is taking all my time and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> [snapback]3090620[/snapback]​*


Mine is at the cusp of reliability vs torque :biggrin: In street trim, with a 2.17 60ft (my best, haha) she'll do a LOW 12... 
I had some BFG street slicks and they didn't make it to the track :biggrin: Most Cooper Cobras (the BEST squealling tire I've found) last about 20 hours of driving (and I don't like to power brake...)

Damn thing was a FORTUNE to drive 2 summers ago


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 05:35 PM
> *Mine is at the cusp of reliability vs torque  :biggrin:  In street trim, with a 2.17 60ft (my best, haha) she'll do a LOW 12...
> I had some BFG street slicks and they didn't make it to the track  :biggrin:  Most Cooper Cobras (the BEST squealling tire I've found) last about 20 hours of driving (and I don't like to power brake...)
> 
> ...



all you need is an Art Carr trans, and turbo by Ken Duttweiler :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 04:42 PM
> *all you need is an Art Carr trans, and turbo by Ken Duttweiler :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090662[/snapback]​*


Trans was by Bruce at PTS and turbo is from ATR  

What was your 396 runnin?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 05:44 PM
> *Trans was by Bruce at PTS and turbo is from ATR
> 
> What was your 396 runnin?
> [snapback]3090682[/snapback]​*



fastest was 11.65 @ 124mph, but I worked with it for 2 years to get it there. It was a 4 speed that I converted to auto with trans brake, 8" converter, 5500 stall and 4.30 gears, Auburn Posi with 28X9 Mt slicks. It is a fairly light car and was fast for what it is.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 04:49 PM
> *fastest was 11.65 @ 124mph, but I worked with it for 2 years to get it there. It was a 4 speed that I converted to auto with trans brake, 8" converter, 5500 stall and 4.30 gears, Auburn Posi with 28X9 Mt slicks. It is a fairly light car and was fast for what it is.
> [snapback]3090711[/snapback]​*


Sounds it!!! I was right up there with mph, but you've got me on time (at least on my street tires :biggrin: ) Did you try any other gears? Those seem a little low numerically for 1/4 mile...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 11:44 AM
> *Im gonna be real honest in this reply, in reference to this post....
> It quite obvious from the gate Richee that you hold this lifestyle very dear to your heart. In looking at this topic in depth I see that more than the "theme car", we are longing for the time when a car meant something to us more than the "mighty dollar", we are longing for a time when corporate america and big business didnt even belong in the same conversation as lowriding. When you say that lowriding may have been at its finest when the rolling works of art and orgullo could be seen cruising the calles I think you are more right than you realize. There was a simplicity in that, simply being the best...which at times meant being the most creative. We all can agree that this sport has been bastardized and whored in a lot of respects...but that is the natural progression in anything American...its discussions like these that bring us closer to the meaning of lowriding. Two weekends ago my younger cousin called me and asked if I would fire the Rivi and take a cruise...the feeling of rolling that car down the calle, feeling the pride that I have in my car...its unlike anything out there. It wasnt about a pinche 5 dollar trophy...it wasnt about hitting back bumper...it wasnt about how much my car cost to build....it was about cruising with my familia and enjoying the moment for what it was....cause when it comes down to it..it was pura lowriding.
> Man I got to say it again Richee...this topic may just be more important than we may want to admit. Thanks for starting it...thanks for helping to maybe ignite the fire under some of us around here to get back to the basics and build something great for all the right reasons....
> [snapback]2486050[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: A car used to be something you wanted to fix and keep...not more like fix it to show it for a couple of months and see who wants to buy it....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 03:05 PM
> *I JUST BOUGHT THIS!!!!! I have been waiting forever :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 130mph 1979 Blown Kurtis 500 5/8 Runner, 2 blade prop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090248[/snapback]​*



DAMN!!! that shit is bad ass bro... did richee paint it? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 06:00 PM
> *Sounds it!!!  I was right up there with mph, but you've got me on time (at least on my street tires  :biggrin: )  Did you try any other gears?  Those seem a little low numerically for 1/4 mile...
> [snapback]3090722[/snapback]​*



I had 3.73 gears. The 4.30's put me at 7500 rpm through the gates at 124mph :biggrin: The heads won't breathe at higher rpm because they are oval port.  I had tried nitrous, but ran out of rpm. would need the 3.73 gears back


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 08:21 AM
> *I had 3.73 gears. The 4.30's put me at 7500 rpm through the gates at 124mph :biggrin: The heads won't breathe at higher rpm because they are oval port.    I had tried nitrous, but ran out of rpm. would need the 3.73 gears back
> [snapback]3093589[/snapback]​*



race a honda LOL


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 4 2005, 09:39 AM
> *race a honda LOL
> [snapback]3093660[/snapback]​*


<>


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 09:48 AM
> *<>
> [snapback]3093708[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 08:48 AM
> *<>
> [snapback]3093708[/snapback]​*



dang brandon, i've never liked that picture bro... Put yourself in the shoes of that parent, would you like your child to be on a pic with stupidity written on it... Remember god is mightier and can punish anyone of us at any given time... BLAH!!! That pic sucks bro...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 4 2005, 10:00 AM
> *dang brandon, i've never liked that picture bro... Put yourself in the shoes of that parent, would you like your child to be on a pic with stupidity written on it... Remember god is mightier and can punish anyone of us at any given time... BLAH!!! That pic sucks bro...
> [snapback]3093800[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

BRANDON!!!! not brandon lee right? lol


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 4 2005, 09:00 AM
> *dang brandon, i've never liked that picture bro... Put yourself in the shoes of that parent, would you like your child to be on a pic with stupidity written on it... Remember god is mightier and can punish anyone of us at any given time... BLAH!!! That pic sucks bro...
> [snapback]3093800[/snapback]​*



yeah remove that link brandon....or im gonna send a team of special needs to kick your ass....i dont think i wont do it...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

it is a old picture of Nacho I posted. If you guys had pics of me, you would post em. look close, it is Nacho :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 09:26 AM
> *it is a old picture of Nacho I posted. If you guys had pics of me, you would post em. look close, it is Nacho :biggrin:
> [snapback]3093987[/snapback]​*




LIAR!!! DOESN"T HAVE MY AERODYNAMIC HAIR!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Where has the Art gone??


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

damn..truthfully...54 pages and we still havent seen a theme car bust out yet...


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Talk about a blast from the past...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

the art is now............"THROUGH THE EYES OF JOHN JOHN'S LENSE"........ :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 21 2005, 10:38 AM
> *the art is now............"THROUGH THE EYES OF JOHN JOHN'S LENSE"........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3449559[/snapback]​*


_*hahahaha....if only...ill keep trying though...*_


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 21 2005, 01:40 PM
> *hahahaha....if only...ill keep trying though...
> [snapback]3449575[/snapback]​*


Damn! I thought this thread was dead! Then it happened you had to go revive it from the dead! :uh: :biggrin: Dammit you Brandon!!!!!

Where is Brandons 63? any updates?


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 21 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Damn! I thought this thread was dead! Then it happened you had to go revive it from the dead! :uh:  :biggrin: Dammit you Brandon!!!!!
> 
> Where is Brandons 63? any updates?
> [snapback]3449776[/snapback]​*



News on the 63 is older than this thread :0 :0 

really, I am waiting on DeAlbas to take the car. It is primer, all body work complete, and frame is almost assembled. As soon as it gets painted, it will go together fast :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 21 2005, 11:36 AM
> *damn..truthfully...54 pages and we still havent seen a theme car bust out yet...
> [snapback]3449553[/snapback]​*




Until the 76TBird comes out or the 73Rivi, which one first??


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

neither one............john john is chicken......... :0 :biggrin: but i got one................ :0


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 22 2005, 07:21 AM
> *Until the 76TBird comes out or the 73Rivi, which one first??
> [snapback]3456179[/snapback]​*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 22 2005, 08:20 AM
> *News on the 63 is older than this thread :0  :0
> 
> really, I am waiting on DeAlbas to take the car. It is primer, all body work complete, and frame is almost assembled. As soon as it gets painted, it will go together fast :biggrin:
> [snapback]3456175[/snapback]​*



:0 ooh shyt ..cant wait till see the paint job...:thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 21 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Damn! I thought this thread was dead! Then it happened you had to go revive it from the dead! :uh:  :biggrin: Dammit you Brandon!!!!!
> 
> Where is Brandons 63? any updates?
> [snapback]3449776[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 22 2005, 06:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 22 2005, 06:04 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3460628[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

wheres the art gone?? it gone up your asss you fucking pendejo! pinche mayate lover :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 22 2005, 07:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

soon to be shipped to my room in miami :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

Where has Richee gone?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

Where has Nacho gone??


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

BACK FROM THE DEAD...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

BAM!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

4 ??'s for the LIL thinkers.
1. Where has the Art gone?
2. Where has Richee gone?
3 Where has Johnny gone?
4. Why does Nacho have a black dildo in his room??


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

So, did the art end up on Richmond Ave???


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

The first person who answers these questions seriously and correct will get a $25 gift certificate to LAX Tacos in Inglewood. They make their own Jamaica there :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 08:11 AM~3959363
> *4 ??'s for the LIL thinkers.
> 1. Where has the Art gone? broke people took it
> 2. Where has Richee gone?looters took him
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 11:11 AM~3959363
> *4 ??'s for the LIL thinkers.
> 1. Where has the Art gone?Straight to Richmond Ave
> 2. Where has Richee gone?He Became a Porn Star
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*SOMETHIN' NEW FOR YALL, DAYTONS AND DINSMORE C.C.*

WATCH OUT.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I feel real sorry for that Dinsmore. I think it is going to be "handled" pretty well, the next couple of weeks....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there u go posting that fuckin gay ass compass again


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 02:43 PM~3960653
> *there u go posting that fuckin gay ass compass again
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 02:43 PM~3960653
> *there u go posting that fuckin gay ass compass again
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Go Play with your Discount auto parts Hazard flasher. :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2005, 12:25 PM~3959791
> *SOMETHIN' NEW FOR YALL, DAYTONS AND DINSMORE C.C.
> 
> WATCH OUT.
> *


thats a strange looking valve stem cap


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 02:40 PM~3960631
> *I feel real sorry for that Dinsmore. I think it is going to be "handled" pretty well, the next couple of weeks....
> *


Nope.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 7 2005, 05:09 PM~3961528
> *thats a strange looking valve stem cap
> *


:biggrin: BIG DAN IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 12:43 PM~3960653
> *there u go posting that fuckin gay ass compass again
> *


It's called Old Skool Navigation. A 1961 GPS system....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 7 2005, 03:09 PM~3961528
> *thats a strange looking valve stem cap
> *



That was good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 05:38 PM~3961803
> *It's called Old Skool Navigation. A 1961 GPS system....
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Seth has really stepped it up in the past few :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 07:23 PM~3962687
> *Seth has really stepped it up in the past few :0  :0
> *




Where O where is Johnny Bravo?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2005, 05:40 PM~3962783
> *
> 
> Where O where is Johnny Bravo?
> *




He bought a pad, and got a new job. He is too good for us now. 


www.dinsmoresensors.com


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 05:38 PM~3963041
> *He bought a pad, and got a new job. He is too good for us now.
> www.dinsmoresensors.com
> *


hey here i am...my new job has LIL firewalled and qwest hsnt come out to hook me up yet...trust me im having LIL withdraw!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 7 2005, 08:53 PM~3963128
> *hey here i am...my new job has LIL firewalled and qwest hsnt come out to hook me up yet...trust me im having LIL withdraw!!!!
> *


JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYY BRAAAAAAAAVOOOOO N DA HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 7 2005, 05:53 PM~3963128
> *hey here i am...my new job has LIL firewalled and qwest hsnt come out to hook me up yet...trust me im having LIL withdraw!!!!
> *


So, are you at the library? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 7 2005, 08:53 PM~3963128
> *hey here i am...my new job has LIL firewalled and qwest hsnt come out to hook me up yet...trust me im having LIL withdraw!!!!
> *


What Kinda Bullshit is that Johnny!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

ive got mad respect for someone who spends the time money and effort into building a radical theme car , maybe cause they arent very practical is why the decline in people building them , i dont really know , ,,,,,,,,,,,, i have never had the desire to own one , doesnt seem like i could have fun with that style of car,, everyone is different , street hopping with a lowrider is where its at for me , now that shit is fun !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 8 2005, 07:43 PM~3967065
> *ive got mad respect for someone who spends the time money and effort into building a radical theme car , maybe cause they arent  very practical is why the decline in people building them , i dont really know , ,,,,,,,,,,,, i have never had the desire to own one , doesnt seem like i could have fun with that style of car,, everyone is different , street hopping with a lowrider is where its at for me , now that shit is fun !!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


  

WoW! You brought the thread back to life! It was taken over by a bunch of Whores awhile back! :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2005, 04:47 PM~3967089
> *
> 
> WoW! You brought the thread back to life! It was taken over by a bunch of Whores awhile back! :biggrin:
> *


What, about page 5 right??? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 9 2005, 01:59 AM~3968313
> *What, about page 5 right???  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 8 2005, 01:53 AM~3963128
> *hey here i am...my new job has LIL firewalled and qwest hsnt come out to hook me up yet...trust me im having LIL withdraw!!!!
> *





Congratulations on your new job, i was wondering where you were :biggrin: You got that one emailadres i was asking about last week? thanx


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I think the art will come back... Things circulate with time :biggrin: I just hope the imports with frog eyed wheels comes back :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 

where has the art gone?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

great art right there on the 59. could be that far few painters are developing or have developed talent to do that. also, guys who have that skill aren't painting lowriders anymore, usually no money in doing it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

better ? is where has richee gone lol


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 3 2005, 10:36 AM~4328382
> *better ? is where has richee gone lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: With the library cutbacks, maybe he can't get there in time to use their computers :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Back from the dead...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2006, 10:07 PM~5551203
> *Back from the dead...
> *


 :buttkick: Atre cost alot of money.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 5 2006, 09:00 AM~5553721
> *
> *


 :uh: dig it up


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

av








This is some of the work we have created down here in El Paso Texas. When was the last time you saw a Monte with all metal bumpers.


----------



## 00_s10_lowlow (May 9, 2007)

TRUE.

THERES A COUPLE CARS AROUND HERE.

A SKITTLES CAR.
A REESES CAR.

AND A COUPLE OTHER ONES.
HA


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

It takes time, money, and talent, it's out there just got to put it together.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents on the matter. I think that a couple of decades ago you could basically find any style any year car abundantly. Times have changes, you can't go out on a weekend anmd find a cherry ride for cheap anymore, hence that is why guys are now just re-storing to original. The theme cars where totally cool, and are still alive, but just as anything, people follow trends, the new trend is to restore....


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 30 2004, 12:21 PM~2257816
> *When "theme cars" were built or are built, for the most part these cars are meant to be kept...These days people build cars to sell...PERIOD...lt's about the mighty dollar...when people build 30,40 thousand dollars cars they're not trying to keep them they want to show it for a little bit and then make some money...I believe that alot of bulders when building think about what they're car will be worth when it's done and in some cases are building the cars for potential buyers not for themselves...
> *


x2 the truth


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i think that what should be said really is that lowriders used to be custom cars, more than theme cars, while now theyre mostly restos with hydraulics.
Nothin wrong with that, i like a clean car dropped on its belly.
Most cuxtoms today are late 40s to early 60s cars, while once even late 60s to late 70s models were ''cut up'', and althou many were simply butt ugly  i still think most were kool as frekk, and i'd love to see that happen again.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> i think that what should be said really is that lowriders used to be custom cars, more than theme cars, while now theyre mostly restos with hydraulics.
> Nothin wrong with that, i like a clean car dropped on its belly.
> Most cuxtoms today are late 40s to early 60s cars, while once even late 60s to late 70s models were ''cut up'', and althou many were simply butt ugly  i still think most were kool as frekk, and i'd love to see that happen again.


I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE CUSTOM STYLE LOWRIDERS BUILT LIKE IN THE 80"s PERIOD WHEN LOWRIDERS WERE BUILT ALL OUT LIKE LAS VEGAS, WRAPPED WITH ENVY, PENTHOUSE, AND LETHAL WEAPON JUST TO NAME A FEW. IT'S ALMOST A LOST ART SEEING THAT CUSTOMIZATION THESE DAYS. JUST BUILD IT THE BASIC WAY AND CALL LOWRIDING A [SPORT] INSTEAD WHAT IT TRULY WAS AND IS. A {ART}. THE ONLY SPORT IN LOWRIDING IS THE HOP, BED DANCING, AND CAR DANCING WHICH CAME AFTERWARDS DURING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE EVOLVEMENT.

THAT'S WHY I'M LEANING TOWARDS SHAVING MY DOOR HANDLES, SUICIDING MY DOORS, AND AND JUMBO FLAKING THE HELL OUT OF MY PROJECT. IF YOU SPEND A LOT OF MONEY WITH BLOOD SWEAT AND TEARS AT LEAST MAKE IT STAND OUT THAT YOU DID FORM THE MASSES. :thumbsup: {Power 2 the Old School} :yes::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> i think that what should be said really is that lowriders used to be custom cars, more than theme cars, while now theyre mostly restos with hydraulics.
> Nothin wrong with that, i like a clean car dropped on its belly.
> Most cuxtoms today are late 40s to early 60s cars, while once even late 60s to late 70s models were ''cut up'', and althou many were simply butt ugly  i still think most were kool as frekk, and i'd love to see that happen again.


it will theres been a slow movement to 70s custom lowriders coming from the 60s customs crowd. the scene is still alive in japan but then again they value the history more than the westcoast does.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> it will theres been a slow movement to 70s custom lowriders coming from the 60s customs crowd. the scene is still alive in japan but then again they value the history more than the westcoast does.


TRUE POINT THERE! :nicoderm::werd:uffin:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Into Pedal Cars...The Next Generation of Lowriders!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

if you thing lowriding is an "art" "lifestyle" or a "way of life" your a pathetic bitch made ******


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> if you thing lowriding is an "art" "lifestyle" or a "way of life" your a pathetic bitch made ******


:scrutinize::loco:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> it will theres been a slow movement to 70s custom lowriders coming from the 60s customs crowd.* the scene is still alive in japan but then again they value the history more than the westcoast does*.


yup


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT ON THIS TOPIC. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Anson72 said:


> yup


I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT. :nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTTuffin:


----------

